# Rate the Avatar Above You



## JLarsen (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought it would be fun.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh, yet another variation!

8/10, i've already forgotten your old one. o:


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jul 10, 2009)

9/10 because it moveees


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

well, I'm not sure exactly what it is, but cool. 

10/10


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 because I like giving 10s.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh for the love of...

Give me a 0.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 10, 2009)

9/10.

You are very 1337


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

Doh, endless_akatsuki beat me 

Ah well, I got to give you a 3, because it's not cubing related


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 10, 2009)

9/10 For the mefferts minx


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 lovin the avatar cloaking device


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 10, 2009)

5/10 for that silly Doom monster. I always liked the spiky flame-spitting brown thingies more.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 10, 2009)

No way! The brown ones jus looked like flying t***s! The red one looked badass and threw ball lightning at you 

1/10 you're just pretending to use a claoking device


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 10, 2009)

9/10 I like animated avatars 

I would choose an animated one myself but my avatar is too awesome.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 for YouNoob, it made me lol


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 10/10 for YouNoob, it made me lol



10/10 to you, too  Nice guinea pigs


----------



## Kian (Jul 10, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 10/10 for YouNoob, it made me lol
> ...



10/10 because I've gone this long without realizing it wasn't just the YouTube logo. The 10 points are for stealth.


----------



## Raffael (Jul 10, 2009)

8/10 

10 because you look like a nice person
-2 because there's no cube in the picture


----------



## Novriil (Jul 10, 2009)

wtf  4/10 but I've never gotten the point of this pic.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 10, 2009)

5/10 cubes= far too predicatble on this forum


----------



## Jai (Jul 10, 2009)

7/10 for the bird, and +1 for the rocket, so 8/10.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2009)

9/10 for the glowing J.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2009)

9/10 for the die used for the colour neutrality game (watch Thrawst's new video to understand...)


----------



## Three Days Grace Fan (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 I love the guinea pigs!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2009)

GAARA OF THE FUNK!

Ok, sorry. 
7/10 for not being cube related at all, but still better then mine.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 10, 2009)

0/10 +1 For the epic white avatar so 1/10


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 10, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ooh, yet another variation!
> 
> 8/10, i've already forgotten your old one. o:


That's because you probably couldn't tell what it was. It was a metal album I doubt anyone ever noticed. What is yours of exactly? What competition/solve?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 I like the ninja panda idea...


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 10, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> 10/10 I like the ninja panda idea...



Your sig and avatar are both amazing. 20/20. 

Also I felt like a tool when I put a 7x7 pic up, so I thought I'd play with the sneaky panda crap . Whenever I go to strangepuzzle everyone is like THAT WASN'T VERY SNEAKY!


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 10, 2009)

1/0 cool ninja panda


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 it's a jiggly red blob


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10 to show everyone to use the search tool.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 10, 2009)

8/10 for a pretty cool flag.


----------



## riffz (Jul 10, 2009)

5/10. Its a cube of some sort but I can't tell what it is.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jul 10, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> well, I'm not sure exactly what it is, but cool.
> 
> 10/10



lol, it's my "broken" 6x6


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 10, 2009)

10 for the epic fail pop haha


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

5. I'm not sleeping tonight.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 10, 2009)

9-because it looks like an H perm and thats my favorite.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 9-because it looks like an H perm and thats my favorite.



It's me cutting two corners at once on an H Perm. The funny thing is that I don't solve cross on yellow.


----------



## sooland (Jul 10, 2009)

7 because, although it looks like your slicing, it's still a plain old 3x3.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2009)

5 because, although its a polymorphix, it's still a plain polymorphix.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2009)

10. Gotta solve 'em all!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2009)

Sweet!

I love your avatar, it really speaks to me.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 10, 2009)

10/10, creative, and pretty funny


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 10, 2009)

8- no comment


----------



## Gparker (Jul 10, 2009)

10- thats crazy


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

EDIT: Beat me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 10, 2009)

10
for the cubesmith logo


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 10, 2009)

10
for the cubeseat logo


----------



## Edmund (Jul 10, 2009)

6, I think I could solve that. It's not to exciting but yeah it's ok


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 11, 2009)

9/10

i love hot chicks!!


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Jul 11, 2009)

It's a toilet... 10/10


----------



## Ewks (Jul 11, 2009)

10 'cause it's got some personality.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

10 for awesome cube-in-cube-in-cube power!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 11, 2009)

10

i just loved the logo


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 11, 2009)

Its a cube seat. I mean, what ISN'T there to love about cubeseats?

10/10


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 11, 2009)

7/10. Strange but true.


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jul 11, 2009)

8/10. It's a nice looking cube


----------



## Faz (Jul 11, 2009)

meh, 7/10. 10char


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jul 11, 2009)

8/10 Lovin that half open door in the background.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 cause it's perfect


----------



## Raffael (Jul 11, 2009)

Novriil said:


> wtf  4/10 but I've never gotten the point of this pic.



It's a sheep balancing a cube on its head.
nothing more, nothing less.

btw, some people like doing this:
http://img22.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=arnaudsdog.jpg


----------



## GermanCube (Jul 11, 2009)

7/10 (creative, but a little too dark!)


----------



## mazei (Jul 11, 2009)

Loving the antique 6.5/10


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 11, 2009)

8/10 for the competition picture...


----------



## vvtopkar (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 for living in Germany and still having an American "Yes We Can" cube.

I guess some things are just universal


----------



## Edmund (Jul 11, 2009)

7/10 it's whatever.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 11, 2009)

7/10 
poor bird...


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 11, 2009)

8/10.............


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 11, 2009)

DevenNadudvari said:


> 8/10. It's a nice looking cube



10/10 for metal

6/10 for BMTH...

Their new album ruined it for me


----------



## Carrot (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 because of the Ninja Panda =D


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 so cute


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 Whoa! You made that dice cube? That Awesome!


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 11, 2009)

9/10 For the boxing kitty!


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 because LoTR's is awesome


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 11, 2009)

7/10 nothing to say...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 11, 2009)

5/10 This thing is old...  but nice ^^


----------



## Berry (Jul 11, 2009)

10 Becouse we can


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 11, 2009)

10/10 Because I like the look of the cube.

P.S. - These rating threads are starting to annoy me a little.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 11, 2009)

2/10 because I hate skulls 

no... 4/10, because i do like headphones


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 11, 2009)

9/10...pretty awesome... uh... whatever that is...

I think that Berry's is pretty awesome too.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 11, 2009)

6/10

cool


----------



## SlapShot (Jul 12, 2009)

8/10 nice take on the cubesmith logo. 9/10 if the seat was down. You must not live with women.

I remember the thread about cubing on the john. That is one place I don't hang around for long. LOL


----------



## elimescube (Jul 12, 2009)

7/10
Spinny!  But I'm not big on hockey. Flyers?


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10 

Cube flag!!!


----------



## LarsN (Jul 12, 2009)

7/10 - nice cube, but the image is kinda dead...


----------



## Shmekekey (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10 cause wall-E makes me chuckle


----------



## Enter (Jul 12, 2009)

it is hard 8/10 I don't see what is written in the clouds


----------



## Shmekekey (Jul 12, 2009)

Enter said:


> it is hard 8/10 I don't see what is written clouds



Me: I is scared!
Kurt Cobain: Me too!!
V-7: MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

:] i just had to make it tiny for the avatar

EDIT: and 7/10 cause I'm not a fan of anime, but it's well drawn


----------



## Enter (Jul 12, 2009)

lol ok 9/10


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 12, 2009)

8/10 because it moves



riffz said:


> 5/10. Its a cube of some sort but I can't tell what it is.


It is a cube with 3 stands on it.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 12, 2009)

8/10, Creative.

Hows my newest one? 
It's from my favorite anime show. d:


----------



## iploman (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10 cause its nice motion loop


----------



## Razorwolf (Jul 12, 2009)

8/10; nice angle, but could have been cropped better.

Mine is a rhombicuboctahedron.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 12, 2009)

8 for rhomicuboctahedron!!!


----------



## Edmund (Jul 12, 2009)

6/10. It is decent.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 12, 2009)

7/10......I feel really bad for that bird


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 12, 2009)

7/10...its dark


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 12, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 10/10 Because I like the look of the cube.
> 
> P.S. - These rating threads are starting to annoy me a little.



It's the off topic section...


----------



## Edmund (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10 that ninja panda is beast.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 12, 2009)

9/10 for a rocket bird ready to fly at full speed.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't like cats and especially those who scratch!! so 1


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 17, 2009)

10/10 for the epic explosion!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 17, 2009)

10/10 for the sick assassin.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 17, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> 10/10 for the sick assassin.



Yeah, Aragorn isn't an assasin, he's a Dunedain Ranger. Facepalm. But thanks anyway


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> 9/10
> 
> Cube flag!!!



it's the flag of South Africa FYI


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

10/10 for massive cube collection.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

8/10 It looks floppyish and cubesmith stickers.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 17, 2009)

8/10
anything minx is my worst best friend
I can't use Roux on them...but they're so freaking fun to do.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 17, 2009)

10, just because


----------



## coolmission (Jul 17, 2009)

Fine, you beat me to it...

9/10 no reason


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 17, 2009)

10/10 because it's pink and it moves


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 17, 2009)

2/10 for no avatar at all


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

6/10 cuz I don't know what it is.

I wonder what I will get because mine is such a stereotypical cube picture, but I don't think anyone has it...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 17, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 10/10 Because I like the look of the cube.
> ...



I take that back, reading them all is pretty fun


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

6/10 (Jcuber's)

V5, but it's black.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> 6/10 (Jcuber's)
> 
> V5, but it's black.



I'll change it now. I like white cubes now!
EDIT: and 5/10 because I love megaminx but don't like the color grey on a cube.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> 6/10 cuz I don't know what it is.
> 
> I wonder what I will get because mine is such a stereotypical cube picture, but I don't think anyone has it...



It's Aragorn from the Lord of the Rings, Fellowship of the Ring. When their at the Prancing Pony Inn.

8/10 jcuber, but I prefer black vcubes


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 18, 2009)

5/10

it doesn't look like Eragon


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2009)

10/10 a friendly reminder not to cube on the toilet


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 18, 2009)

2/10

It looks like U are throwing cubes down the toilet!

And it is Aragorn, from the lord of the rings, not Eragon, from Eragon.

That was to daniel, too lazy to change it now.


----------



## Berry (Jul 18, 2009)

EDIT: I got beat to it.

@waffle 10/10 
Not only are they delicious, but this one can help you learn roux.


----------



## Matt Valenzuela (Jul 18, 2009)

10/10 nice supercube!


----------



## PandaBoi (Jul 18, 2009)

9/10 its a v cube. lol


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 20, 2009)

5/10 cuz it looks like it might be funny if I could read it...


----------



## V-te (Jul 20, 2009)

8/10 Because it's the earth and not the lost planet of the cubes.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 20, 2009)

PandaBoi said:


> 9/10 its a v cube. lol



10/10 I laughed. Also. Are you my little brother? I'm the panda man.....P.S....I'm sneaky =P


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 20, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 5/10
> 
> it doesn't look like Eragon



:fp


----------



## V-te (Jul 20, 2009)

10/10 because that's where I got my signature from.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 20, 2009)

3. Not really anything special.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 20, 2009)

Not bad, not great. 7/10


----------



## Novriil (Jul 20, 2009)

waffle-waffle YEAH  9.999999/10

You use roux too?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 20, 2009)

10/10 BEWARE


----------



## zip_dog12 (Jul 31, 2009)

7/10 MOAR WAFFLES!1!?

*ahem*.....'scuse me


----------



## Darshen (Jul 31, 2009)

7/10 CUBESMITH TILES RAWRK


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 31, 2009)

zip_dog12 said:


> 7/10 MOAR WAFFLES!1!?
> 
> *ahem*.....'scuse me


10/10 Cubesmith is the best cube related shop I've ever purchased from. Love that site. Amazing products. My 7x7 with bright stickers would blow your mind. 



Darshen said:


> 7/10 CUBESMITH TILES RAWRK



5/10 because of the formatting. Try and use only one of the pictures.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 31, 2009)

8/10, I actually really like that avatar. I would just like to read what I think says "Ninja Panda" a bit more clearly. Pandas seem to be an animal which I find fun; we have a Charlie Bears one!

My avatar is just a photo I took of a few cubes, nothing special but I thought I'd keep it cubing related.


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 1, 2009)

5/10 um...a collection of cubes?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 1, 2009)

5/10 for the creepy....bear thing


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

10!!!!!!!!


----------



## keith_emerson (Aug 1, 2009)

8/10 'cause I like Viggo. He is fan of Club Atletico San Lorenzo de Almagro!
^That's an argentinian football club. The place where I live!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

10 cause WALL-E is intense.


----------



## V-te (Aug 1, 2009)

Grrrrr 8/10 
Magic cube 5d.... One day.... IN the future....


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 1, 2009)

7/10 Nice initials-thingy.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

10, cause I'm in a good mood.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 1, 2009)

10 for 5D puzzle.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

1 Because it's a 5D.
10 Because of CubeSmith.
10 Because of Black Cube.
10 Because of Type C (I think)
----------------------------
7.75 Total


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 1, 2009)

10 for an extra dimension.



miniGOINGS said:


> 10 Because of Type C



What else would I use?


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Aug 1, 2009)

9/10
nice pattern (is it an H perm?)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

10 because I don't like giving anything less.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Aug 1, 2009)

10 for 10 different dimensions


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

10 cause I'm so confused, by the way, how many times do I have to say it, 5D!!


----------



## Kubinator97 (Aug 1, 2009)

i know its 5D im sayingthat there is ten dimensions(not on that cube)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

Ohh, 10 because thats what I just gave you, I understand now.


----------



## Roux-er (Aug 1, 2009)

8/10 Because I *LOVE* pretty colors!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

8/10 I like the simplicity of it coupled with the unusual puzzle (Ive never seen one before)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 1, 2009)

5 - kinda boring 

( I bet mine will get a low rating xD)


----------



## V-te (Aug 1, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> 7/10 Nice initials-thingy.



Wow, first person in the world to know what that was. lol. MY fmily doesn't get it. :fp

9/10 wolfbird???


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 1, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> 5 - kinda boring
> 
> ( I bet mine will get a low rating xD)



Ha yeh it is boring the only picture i had really.


7/10 i think it looks cool


----------



## Novriil (Aug 1, 2009)

4/10..
More boring than cool.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 1, 2009)

6/10

would have been better if it was a real sign xD


----------



## elcarc (Aug 1, 2009)

cant rate me lol


nevermind, now you can


----------



## Zaxef (Aug 1, 2009)

lol I have that pic
9/10

I just made my avatar myself 
6 colors of the cube on it


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

10, its very abstract, I like it .


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Aug 2, 2009)

9 becuase it has to do with cubes^^


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 2, 2009)

10/10 for invisibility


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 2, 2009)

10/10 Because you have the same picture on your cube case!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

10 Because, I wonder why...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 2, 2009)

10/10 cos we're on a roll!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 2, 2009)

a dog bird? Kind of creepy to be honest. 6/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

8, nothing special.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 2, 2009)

0/10 because I left out the 1


----------



## shoot1510 (Aug 2, 2009)

8/10 for a weird bird dog.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

10 Cause it moves.


----------



## Roux-er (Aug 2, 2009)

6 'cause 4 and 5d gives me Headaches


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 2, 2009)

3 Because It's just a normal picture.


----------



## TheMatureOne (Aug 2, 2009)

9 because it's fun to look at....


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Aug 2, 2009)

10/10 for the trippy color matrix.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 2, 2009)

1/10 because cubes have not got anything to do with guitars


----------



## Roux-er (Aug 2, 2009)

3/10, ????


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 2, 2009)

10/10 for the cube related picture, and it's not one of the very common puzzles...


----------



## Carson (Aug 2, 2009)

7/10 because I also heart pi, but the rest of the avatar is too small to see.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 2, 2009)

10/10 because it shows who you are and what you like.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 3, 2009)

10/10 because looking back over posts people comment on the bird dog which has vanished?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 3, 2009)

5/10 because of... I don't know...


----------



## coinman (Aug 3, 2009)

10/10 because we can!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 3, 2009)

10/10 because you're very deceiving...
making us think that it's a 5x5x5 when infact, chances are it's a 6x6x6 which you can't see a layer of because of the placement of the "V" sticker...

*sings* Detective Luuuuuuuke


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 3, 2009)

10 because that used to be my backgroud pic.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 3, 2009)

@LukeMayn- How ever many turnable sides are on that puzzle/10


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> @LukeMayn- How ever many turnable sides are on that puzzle/10



12/10? wow
9/10 - i like cubes 10/10 then -1 because it's a black cube


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 3, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> @LukeMayn- How ever many turnable sides are on that puzzle/10



Aren't there 12 sides? Your logic escapes me...


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 3, 2009)

what I meant (excuse my bad grammar/capitilization, most of my right hand is disabled) was..

how many stickers are on that puzzle/10


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 4, 2009)

I rate your avatar a...
Hmmmm let's see.....
0/10
Will someone put their Avatar NOT RELATING TO CUBES!?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 4, 2009)

8.5/10 for a Rainbow boy (liturally)



I'm sure, I pronounced it wrong :|


----------



## cheiney (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes said:


> 8.5/10 for a Rainbow boy (liturally)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure, I pronounced it wrong :|



How do you mispronounce something you typed?

7.5/10


----------



## riffz (Aug 4, 2009)

9/10

Its a cube and its personalized.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 4, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> 10/10 because you're very deceiving...
> making us think that it's a 5x5x5 when infact, chances are it's a 6x6x6 which you can't see a layer of because of the placement of the "V" sticker...
> 
> *sings* Detective Luuuuuuuke



LOL

I thought it was just a 5x5.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 4, 2009)

10/10 because the panda is Blindfolded


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

Chuck said:


> 10/10 because the panda is Blindfolded


No it isn't. o__o


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 6, 2009)

10

cuz it's a rainbow boy


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2009)

8, did you make that pic yourself?


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 6, 2009)

10, a hat.


----------



## coinman (Aug 6, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> 10/10 because you're very deceiving...
> making us think that it's a 5x5x5 when infact, chances are it's a 6x6x6 which you can't see a layer of because of the placement of the "V" sticker...
> 
> *sings* Detective Luuuuuuuke



It's actually a V-cube 5x5 which i turned into a skull pattern and scanned it. I moved the V-cube sticker in photoshop to make it look more like a nose


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 8, did you make that pic yourself?




yep, took me 2 hours in paint


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2009)

10/10 just awesome


----------



## Chuck (Aug 6, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > 10/10 because the panda is Blindfolded
> ...




5/10 for your avatar, and it's good because you didn't even rate me.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 6, 2009)

9/10 for the fast, blurry cube.


----------



## Am1n- (Aug 6, 2009)

9 
1x1x1 cube rules


mvg


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 6, 2009)

10/10 because it has cubes in it, and it has your username in it.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2009)

8, just beacuse



Si1v3rx51ay3r said:


> 10, a hat.


it's not just any hat, it's a hat that says "cube works studios" and has a pic of s cube


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 7, 2009)

i sorta see it now =D


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 7, 2009)

filipino!
13 saggy toilet paper rolls up out of 13 saggy toilet paper rolls, because its ASIAN :3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 7, 2009)

10!

the pink! they do nothing!


----------



## Davepencilguin (Aug 7, 2009)

Muhahaha, 10/10.
I've spent time and time again working on the "seat puzzle" -.-


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 7, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> Muhahaha, 10/10.
> I've spent time and time again working on the "seat puzzle" -.-


oOOo 10

a BLUE Unicycle!

i like blue.


----------



## Roux-er (Aug 7, 2009)

5/10 so so. 

0 posts???


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 7, 2009)

8/10 for the SPACE-CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBE lol


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 7, 2009)

8/10 for the fast, blurry cube.


----------



## shelley (Aug 7, 2009)

Posting just to break the game.
7/10


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

10/10! Hands down.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 7, 2009)

are you solving with roux? lol can't tell, but 7/10 for cubesmith! woot! lol


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 7, 2009)

9 for the sq-1


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 8, 2009)

10/10 for an exploding arse.


----------



## Roux-er (Aug 8, 2009)

3/10 because i want to KILL IT!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 8, 2009)

2 cuz i don't know what it is


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 8, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 9 for the sq-1



The amazing thing is it's a 3x3! lol and def a 10/10 for the cubetoilet... your one stop shop for all toilet tiles and stickers!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> are you solving with roux? lol can't tell, but 7/10 for cubesmith! woot! lol



I'm in the middle of an H perm, but I'd like people to think I use Roux... So yeah, I'm solving with Roux!


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 8, 2009)

9/10 nice H perm.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

7/10. Yum. CHARACTER LIMIT!!!!!


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 8, 2009)

9/10

Cause it has pancakes with lots of syrup, and I am the first one to rate you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Cause it has pancakes with lots of syrup, and I am the first one to rate you.



False. I beat you. And a 9/10 for your sig.


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 8, 2009)

8/10 for the cubesmith stickers


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 8, 2009)

8/10 for cool, mutant Lizard.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 8, 2009)

9 because its a lizard


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 8, 2009)

10, awesome, that's it.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Aug 8, 2009)

10 because i never held a minx yet, -2 because the front face is gray, makes 8/10


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 8, 2009)

Its white, and it is an awesome megaminx.

5/10, because I thought it was a real ant at first and hit my computer.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 8, 2009)

10/10 for Hungarian Supernova

Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 8, 2009)

...10/10...


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 8, 2009)

6/10 Because it has pretty colors, but I can't solve it.

And it's a hungarian supernova, not a chinaminx.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 8, 2009)

2/10 Because. Just, because.

And I bet you could solve it with a little practice.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

10/10 for 5D (please tell me I got it right).


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 8, 2009)

10 for cubesmith


----------



## elcarc (Aug 8, 2009)

10/10 because the room looks like a cube


----------



## jcuber (Aug 8, 2009)

8/10 cubing cat!


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 8, 2009)

7/10 for the nice time on the 5x5.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

10/10 for the ability to turn a 3x3 into a Sq-1 in the middle of a U2.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 8, 2009)

9/10 because of the blue shirt. I like blue, but my favourite colour is silver. =D


----------



## V-te (Aug 8, 2009)

10/10
nice Cub(e)icle. lol


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 8, 2009)

7/10 for being username related.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 8, 2009)

10/10 because I love the Cubesmith Logo!!!


----------



## Rubiks_Lizard (Aug 9, 2009)

3/10 no we cant


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 9, 2009)

9/10 because i feel like it. And because it's green.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

Si1v3rx51ay3r said:


> 9 because its a lizard



That. Is. Epic. 10/10


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 9, 2009)

4/10 at soccerking, because it's a dull looking minx. It needs more vibrant colors lol


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 9, 2009)

4/10 at feanaro because it is dull. It needs more vibrant colors.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 9, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> 4/10 at feanaro because it is dull. It needs more vibrant colors.



Touche, well said


----------



## piemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

5/10 for feanaro because the dude in the pic is smoking a 6 inch long cigar.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Aug 9, 2009)

1/10 because it looks like a flying hamburger with a white pickle riding on it.

And because it's trying to act like some kind of burger superhero using that cape


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 9, 2009)

10/10 because it has vibrant colors.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 10/10 for the ability to turn a 3x3 into a Sq-1 in the middle of a U2.



why thank you. lol 

and 1/10 for the minx that LOOKS like a chinaminx

just looking at it makes me have nightmares of horrible lock-ups

...*shivers*


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 9, 2009)

8/10 for the awesomely blured cube.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm.. kinda' boring? 3/10 for a white cube



got a new avatar..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 LOL


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 11, 2009)

8/10 for the waffles, cuz I like waffles...


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

9/10 cuz that's cool.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

5/10 because you're smiling


----------



## fundash (Aug 11, 2009)

6/10 for the pie
+1 for the pie being alive
+1 for the pie smiling!
Total: 8/10


----------



## Ewks (Aug 11, 2009)

6/10 'cause it has a twist


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

8/10 cause shades.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 11, 2009)

5/10 erm.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 11, 2009)

Pancake's girl said:


> 5/10 erm.



Oh noes~!
Another breakfast food minion~!!!! (Waffle's Minion)

9/10 for delicious


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

9/10 cute.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 11, 2009)

5/10 Pretty generic and boring


----------



## It3ration (Aug 11, 2009)

8/10 - reminds me of gak


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ah, a penguin-duck like creature. 9/10 cause of it's fused eye.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 11, 2009)

3/10 just you sleeping.


----------



## Berry (Aug 11, 2009)

8/10 Pancakes are delicious.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 11, 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 because those pancakes are beastly and I'm hungry.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 11, 2009)

5/10 for you just sleeping with a cube


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 because I liek face facepalms


----------



## Edmund (Aug 11, 2009)

9/10. Is that a caped pie?!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for the sunglasses.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 11, 2009)

10/10 for M slices!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

9/10 for the skypie.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 12, 2009)

8/10 for relevance.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)

10 because it looks very pretty and i like those kinds of things.


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

0/10 for the bacteria!!! (its REALLY hard to see, even with a magnifying glass!!!(duh!))

EWWWWW!!!


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 12, 2009)

7/10 pretty cool.


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

5/10 for the pancakes
5/10 for the syrup
-2/10 for NO BUTTER!!!!

Total: 8/10


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

3/10 meh


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

1/10 for the smile
4/10 for a cube in the pic
-2/10 for bad lighting

TOTAL: 3/10

)) <<<<triple chin??? or is it a triple smile??? or one smile and a double chin???


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

9/10 eh, why not.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 I like the higher demension cube thing , it looks awesome


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 12, 2009)

9/10
Because it looks like the Joker, but I can't tell what's written on him.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

1/10 because I liked to WTF monster green thingy avatar better.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> 9/10
> Because it looks like the Joker, but I can't tell what's written on him.



It says "Why so Socialist?" It's Obama in Joker form lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

10. Hands down.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

7 because it is colourful


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 Because that's where I want to work!


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 12, 2009)

10 It is awesome.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

10, I love pancakes .


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

I IZ WANT 5D CUBEZ!
Oh, and 10/10.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 12, 2009)

8/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha 10. Can't go wrong with n00b text. 

EDIT: That was meant for jcuber.

10 for the Pancake though.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 12, 2009)

10 for 5D 3x3


----------



## jcuber (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 for cubeseat


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

7 for the hat.


----------



## Matt Valenzuela (Aug 12, 2009)

rubik's themed office. 10/10!


----------



## Novriil (Aug 12, 2009)

v-7 hmm.. not so interesting anymore unless you can solve it sub-5

3/10 for v-7


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 12, 2009)

5 for an average avatar


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 for awesomeness!


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

9/10 for the vortex coming forth from the cube


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> 9/10 for the vortex coming forth from the cube



It's actually a lazer...(see here) and also the cube's top layer is stacked...

9/10 (-1 becuase I can't read it)

EDIT:

OK, thanks for telling me!


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 12, 2009)

fundash said:


> Feanaro said:
> 
> 
> > 9/10 for the vortex coming forth from the cube
> ...



It says "Why so Socialist?"


----------



## piemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

5/10 for freaky avatar.


----------



## cardsNcubes (Aug 12, 2009)

8/10 Just cause it's pie.... It's not 10 because it's not in MA BELLY!!!


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

8/10 because I'm being nice.


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 becous its so colerfull and simple..yet so complicated...


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 12, 2009)

3/10 'cuz of the bad editing.


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

10/10 becuase it's cool...and..i feel like i reconize it...ld4all.com???


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

9 for the layer stacks


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 12, 2009)

4/10 'cuz I don't know what it is.



fundash said:


> 10/10 becuase it's cool...and..i feel like i reconize it...ld4all.com???



Why yes, how did you know? I'm lazyastronomer over there. You got an account?
The avatar's also available at Avatarist.com.

EDIT: Ah, the powers of google... http://ld4all.com/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=19107


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> 4/10 'cuz I don't know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a RUBIK'S CUBICLE!
you know...those things that people work in.


----------



## fundash (Aug 12, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> 4/10 'cuz I don't know what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya,I have an account, but I actually lost interest, I just try to do a WILD every now and then, yesterday i accidentally had one, and it never crossed my mind that i was in sleep paralysis...


----------



## Novriil (Aug 13, 2009)

I have never understood it.

3/10 for tuning but that's all.


----------



## Si1v3rx51ay3r (Aug 13, 2009)

10/10 because it is just awesome.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 13, 2009)

5 because the color scheme is wrong >


----------



## Novriil (Aug 13, 2009)

Kind of reminds me c4u? 
I've always liked it..
10/10 definitely


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 13, 2009)

10.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 13, 2009)

9/10 for the multi-dimensional cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 14, 2009)

10

seemed like it's gonna explode at anytime


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 14, 2009)

10


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 14, 2009)

10 Looks yummy!


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 14, 2009)

8.

Edit:

Huh? Why is there no minimum character count?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 14, 2009)

7, and I did get a min character count


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

10, the count is 2 I believe.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 14, 2009)

10


----------



## Kubinator97 (Aug 14, 2009)

4/10 i HAte pancakes


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

2 because it's not of a cube, or pancakes.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Aug 14, 2009)

last time you rated it 10?? 9/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

7 because you are hating on pancakes.


----------



## Kubinator97 (Aug 14, 2009)

haha 9


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2009)

10 to make you like waffles


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

10 .


----------



## SurfingFan88 (Aug 14, 2009)

9 looks cool.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 14, 2009)

<deception> -1/10 </deception>

Real vote: 7/10 for being too small.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 14, 2009)

10 to make you like pancakes.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Aug 14, 2009)

10/10 Must....like.........Pancakes.....! :confused:


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 14, 2009)

8/10 for the pattern and color scheme


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 14, 2009)

10 Because it is amazing.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 15, 2009)

10, because it's cliché


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 15, 2009)

10 because I like democratic socialism


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 15, 2009)

10 . How is it a cliche?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 15, 2009)

10


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 15, 2009)

What would you rather me give you? 0?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 15, 2009)

10. I'm so confused.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 15, 2009)

10/10 'cuz that's what I said last time.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

10 Because I like it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 16, 2009)

243, for a 3x3x3x3x3


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

10, because that actually works.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 19, 2009)

8/10 because I like the colors and depth.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 19, 2009)

5/10

never liked baseball so much.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 20, 2009)

9/10 He looks hungry


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 20, 2009)

10/10, because its so true and i love it


----------



## fundash (Aug 20, 2009)

10


----------



## ianini (Aug 20, 2009)

7/10


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 20, 2009)

9/10

V7 on a rubik's stand. Original.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 20, 2009)

10/10 for Red Sox! I have the same cube


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 20, 2009)

9/10

I don't actually have the cube, but I would like one.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

9/10 ohhh! Boston redsocks cube!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 20, 2009)

9/10 yay!


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 20, 2009)

2/10

It's too hard for me to comprehend.


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

19/10


----------



## ianini (Aug 20, 2009)

10/10 
red sox FTW!!


----------



## SurfingFan88 (Aug 20, 2009)

8/10 v cube 7 cool but not the MOST original (i know im the strict critic here)


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

4/10


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 20, 2009)

10. MMMMMMMMMM... pancakes


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

9.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Aug 20, 2009)

10 i like pancakes almost as much as waffles!!


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 20, 2009)

8/10 because pancakes are better than waffles.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

7/10, it looks cool but I can't tell whether it is a planet, a marble, or something else. >*crosses fingers because he loves his new avatar*<

EDIT: Dang that is small, I'll have to do something cool with editing to it.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 7/10, it looks cool but I can't tell whether it is a planet, a marble, or something else. >*crosses fingers because he loves his new avatar*<



Looks pretty cool. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 17, 2009)

10. Hands down.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 7/10, it looks cool but I can't tell whether it is a planet, a marble, or something else. >*crosses fingers because he loves his new avatar*<
> ...



No, it's the logo of some store. Although I'm downloading a program right now to edit it, I want a C in the back ground.

@ miniGOINGS: 9/10 It looks pretty amazing but it kind of looks rough... I don't know it just is too much.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 17, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> @ miniGOINGS: 9/10 It looks pretty amazing but it kind of looks rough... I don't know it just is too much.



Rough? I like your's though, 10/10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > @ miniGOINGS: 9/10 It looks pretty amazing but it kind of looks rough... I don't know it just is too much.
> ...



I don't know what I meant to say there its just kind of more like a painting than a computer graphic...

Thank you for the 10/10... I'm surprised how many stores are named after Cyrus.

Cyrus's womens underwear...
Cyrus's electronics...
Cyrus's pharmacy...

There is a ton!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 17, 2009)

5, its only a word, but nice how it matches your name


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 17, 2009)

5 for average/normal


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 5 for average/normal



5/10. I have no idea what it is meant to be.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 17, 2009)

10 for sunglasses


----------



## Edmund (Oct 17, 2009)

3, far too much detail for something so small.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 10 for sunglasses



Ummm...

They're not sunglasses...

@Edmund: Pretty good. I was half considering copying it for my MSN pic at one point.

8/10


----------



## Spyyder (Oct 17, 2009)

9/10 makes me giggle. =]


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 17, 2009)

9/10 pretty random (random is good =]


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

3/10, unless your actually retarded...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 3/10, unless your actually retarded...



That'd be really sad. 
Nice, cool font yet to the point, your name. 10/10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 18, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 3/10, unless your actually retarded...
> ...



WOOT SAUCE a 10/10!

I don't really understand yours, it's probably some long ago forgotten inside joke, erhm uhm 7/10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

what, nobody likes chopper?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 18, 2009)

I preferred 
"cubeseat"


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 18, 2009)

9/10 only because its random


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

10.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10.



Oooh. Is that a 5-d cube?

10/10


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2009)

10.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 18, 2009)

10!!!


----------



## Forte (Oct 18, 2009)

10?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2009)

10/10 always and forever XD!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 10.
> ...



Why, yes it is! And for only $99.99 + S&H and tax, IT CAN BE YOUR'S!!!

5Dcubes"R"us is not responsible for any broken, stolen or lost cubes and is a copywrite of miniGOINGS Enterprises. Offer not available in stores. See minigoings.enterprises.com for coupons.


----------



## (R) (Oct 18, 2009)

I love it 10/10, can you solve it, I doubt many can


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 18, 2009)

5/10

Not much to say but I like pyraminxs


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Oct 18, 2009)

10.

The picture actually made me lol.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

Ummm.

Simple, but...well...simple.

7/10?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

i see it now! it's a blindfold!! 10


----------



## piemaster (Oct 18, 2009)

Is that Chopper from One-Piece?

10/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Is that Chopper from One-Piece?
> 
> 10/10



yep.


10 for the 7x7 waffle


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i see it now! it's a blindfold!! 10



Yes, Jimmy, you keep telling yourself that...

10/10.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i see it now! it's a blindfold!! 10
> ...



Somebody gets it


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Waffle's Minion said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...





Combo broken.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle's Minion said:
> ...



Or you could just use .


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2009)

10 for originality


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2009)

7 for the type of avatar people go "...wtf?" at!
Yay.
I'm happy! I won a free type A I!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

3 cause it's your face. Just kidding, 10.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 18, 2009)

9 for ooh lala


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Oct 18, 2009)

It's so colorful. Lowered to 7 because it also makes me want to to psychedelic drugs (originally 9).


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> It's so colorful. Lowered to 7 because it also makes me want to to psychedelic drugs (originally 9).



2/10...

Problem officer?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > It's so colorful. Lowered to 7 because it also makes me want to to psychedelic drugs (originally 9).
> ...



:fp
It's the trollface.

Also, 10/10. If you cut a bra in half, you get two yamachas with chinstraps.  
Also noticed that cube.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 18, 2009)

6/10. It ummm, Disturbing.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Also, 10/10. If you cut a bra in half, you get two yamachas with chinstraps.
> Also noticed that cube.



Shhh!!!! Jimmy wasn't supposed to find out!!!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > Also, 10/10. If you cut a bra in half, you get two yamachas with chinstraps.
> ...



Also, gasmasks.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 18, 2009)

1/10, It's just retarded :/


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 18, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> 1/10, It's just retarded :/


10/10. Mindblowing-fun-a-minx!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> 1/10, It's just retarded :/



Mega, Giga, Tera, Hexa...

*pop*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 18, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > 1/10, It's just retarded :/
> ...



Mindbottling. Lol

9/10


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 18, 2009)

1, looks stupid with horrible colors


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 18, 2009)

1/10. Just so dark, and deathly.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Oct 18, 2009)

10/10

Clever camera angle.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 18, 2009)

1, dumb


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Waffle's Minion said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



what's this? im 12 annd i dont get it


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Oct 18, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle's Minion said:
> ...



:fp
It's "I'm 12 years old and what is this?"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I don't think you need the "years old" in there.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-twelve-years-old-and-what-is-this


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/im-twelve-years-old-and-what-is-this





> Variations: I am twelve and what is this, I’m 12 wat is this, i’m 12 what this, etc.



It doesn't say the "years old".


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 18, 2009)

6/10
Looks pretty nice not too bad.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 18, 2009)

reghrhre said:


> 6/10
> Looks pretty nice not too bad.



6/10.

I don't get it, but it looks cool.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 18, 2009)

1, not lying, 100% honest, this is the worst avatar that i've ever seen


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 18, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> 1, not lying, 100% honest, this is the worst avatar that i've ever seen



1/10. 

You shouldn't post a picture of yourself, nobody wants to see your face.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

0 for the color....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 18, 2009)

1/10, because I had to zoom in a ton only to find the image is so blurred I cant read it.


----------



## idpapro (Oct 18, 2009)

8/10 cuase of the shiny lettering!!


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh darn, I missed the meme speak.

Chuberchuckee gets 10/10 for the lolwut pear.


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2009)

6/10 only because your not really boxxy. (i dont think you are)(are you?)


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

Of course Boxxy is a cuber.


----------



## Parity (Oct 18, 2009)

Edward said:


> 6/10 only because your not really boxxy. (i dont think you are)(are you?)



5/10 
Can't tell boy or girl.


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2009)

Parity said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 6/10 only because your not really boxxy. (i dont think you are)(are you?)
> ...



Really? That seems pretty darn obvious to me.

On topic, it's a 2/10 if it's an exclamation point, a 6/10 if it's a factorial sign .


----------



## Connor (Oct 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



0/10

What a douche in that picture.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 18, 2009)

I've never liked that one so much. 2/10


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm rating mine. Hmmm... Zero. easy answer. Mine is so unoriginal.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'm rating mine. Hmmm... Zero. easy answer. Mine is so unoriginal.



OMg! Is that a Rubik's Cube? I can solve them in under 30 seconds! That's got to be some kind of world record but I don't know.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 18, 2009)

10


----------



## Edward (Oct 18, 2009)

6.0


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 18, 2009)

3/10 
really plain; its just Mario with a stretched out head


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> 3/10
> really plain; its just Mario with a stretched out head



5/10. Struggled to read it.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

I've seen this through facebook bumper stickers, and googling "rubiks cube". Not that it's not good just over used 6/10.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 18, 2009)

6 
oo short


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 18, 2009)

5, I don't like white diy's


----------



## piemaster (Oct 18, 2009)

0/10

Avatar haterz!!!!!


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 18, 2009)

4/10:
Looks pretty cool, nothing to plain.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

5, because he looks like my socials teacher


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 18, 2009)

1, too small to read, not appealing to the eye


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2009)

10.


Spoiler



You should feel special.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

Waffle's had this for a long time and it's straight up tradition that he does. 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

you don't need to read every single word on a wanted poster you know, all you need is the bounty and the picture.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 18, 2009)

3/10 I can't read it, and don't understand it, plus I cant see the picture.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I cant see the picture.



if that's the case, then.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 18, 2009)

7/10, I don't see how it's a 5d cube, but it still looks cool.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2009)

10/10. Awesome gradient changes.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2009)

10.


Spoiler



You should feel special.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 10.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I feel special! YAY!

10/10.
Long live waffle!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

Oops


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 19, 2009)

5/10 bad camera angle & lighting.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

10.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 21, 2009)

7/10 

Animated Fireworks?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

10/10, I'm not sure, it's from Wikipedia, but I could make it in fireworks.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10/10, I'm not sure, it's from Wikipedia, but I could make it in fireworks.



I just made mine a second ago.

lolz


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 21, 2009)

lol 10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

LOL 100%.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

7/10.
If you could solve it, 10/10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

10/10. I'm learning.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 21, 2009)

10/10.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

. Its just a cube, but your turning it, so it boost the score to 8/10


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 21, 2009)

4/10 

He looks like my soccer coaches 5 year old son who only talks about kirby (The tv show) which I didn't even know existed.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> 4/10
> 
> He looks like my soccer coaches 5 year old son who only talks about kirby (The tv show) which I didn't even know existed.



yeah im about to change it. i have to find a good one though

yours is a 6


----------



## ianini (Oct 21, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

9/10.
No photo manipulation? Nub.

Lol jk.
10/10.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 21, 2009)

1 
looks like a creepy pedefile


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

My custom avatar wins

picture effects= 9/10


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 21, 2009)

1... it's just bad


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 21, 2009)

10/10. I want it.


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 21, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> 10/10. I want it.



Kinda boring... 2/10


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

10/10
i live there


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

I just changed my avatar.
10/10. So original, so unique. So monochromatic.
GENIUS! =D

--Ranzha


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

3, wdf?


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 21, 2009)

6/10

I think I might have laughed if I could have read it.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

Yours is cool. 8/10. Just changed mine. Rating?


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

10/10 Lol, it's funny


----------



## Edmund (Oct 22, 2009)

0/10. I'm tired of anime. My sister watches it all the time and I'm so sick of it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

Uh. 8. I'm assuming it's a picture of you?


----------



## fundash (Oct 22, 2009)

7, cool pic of a cube


----------



## Edmund (Oct 22, 2009)

7, Basic but not something that is lame and trying to be funny or anime.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 22, 2009)

7/10-it's a random webcam picture, so it looks like an emergency avatar almost, that you just decided to stick with.


----------



## Raffael (Oct 22, 2009)

9/10
are these actually available?

please note, that the sheep in my avatar was on a german national tv news show for WC2009.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 22, 2009)

Raffael said:


> 9/10
> are these actually available?


First, 9/10 as well, but it would have been 8 had you not said anything. Second, yeah, but only for kids I was actually going to get them when I saw them, but oh well. If only I was eight and in 6's again


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 22, 2009)

3/10 If you have those shoes, you've shown you've gone a bit too far.


----------



## calekewbs (Oct 22, 2009)

9/10 I love illusions. lol


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

10/10 because the cube looks warped


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 22, 2009)

ED. 10


----------



## Chuck (Oct 22, 2009)

5/10 - Zoro FTW


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 22, 2009)

10/10, Blindcubing FTW


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 22, 2009)

Chuck said:


> 5/10 - Zoro FTW



Zorro has 2 "r"s.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > 5/10 - Zoro FTW
> ...



no. you are mistaken


----------



## (R) (Oct 23, 2009)

7/10 I Get it, but i preferred cubeseat

Heres my new 1, its an ambigram Use Ctrl Alt Dwn arrow and look at my avatar again

Or look at it upside down


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 23, 2009)

8/10 A bit difficult to see, but I can see the "Illuminati" and how it's the same upside down. It's from angel and demons, isn't it?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

10 for forth dimention?? l0l


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 10 for forth dimention?? l0l



8/10 for not even knowing what it is :confused:


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 24, 2009)

8 just because.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

rickcube said:


> 8 just because.



Just because what?

10/10 just because its 1x1 awesomeness


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

8 just because rickcube said so


----------



## (R) (Oct 24, 2009)

Like the urban feel to the custom sig 8/10


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

(R) said:


> Like the urban feel to the custom sig 8/10



Same about yours, but yours is better. 7/10 for yours and 5/10 for ED. I'm a harsh marker. Chopper is so cooooool! Nami pwns though. And Zolo/Zoro.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > Like the urban feel to the custom sig 8/10
> ...



"It's a trap!"
"Yes. Yes it is."
10/10.
Made my day, again.


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

eww.0

jk, you get a 8 for wierd faces (thats isnt your natural smile is it?)


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> eww.0
> 
> jk, you get a 8 for wierd faces (thats isnt your natural smile is it?)



Yes. Yes it is.
Luckily, that's the least creepy smile of them all XD.

Yours: 10/10. So original; simple, yet elegant. XD.


----------



## Edward (Oct 24, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > eww.0
> ...



its just an E, and a Failed D

ah made it meeself, wit ms paint


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I see. And how do you feel about that? XD Lol jk.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

3, wdf 

btw i changed my avatar.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

7/10.
WTF?

Plus, new creepy smile FTW!


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 7/10.
> WTF?
> 
> Plus, new creepy smile FTW!



5/10 I liked your old creepy smile


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 24, 2009)

7/10... it's too red, use ORANGE!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 24, 2009)

9/10
Rather small.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

3, that game is waay too old.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 24, 2009)

10/10 cuz I'm a One Piece fan


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Oct 24, 2009)

8/10 needs brighter colours, but i like it


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 24, 2009)

ShortRubiksFreak said:


> 8/10 needs brighter colours, but i like it



10/10

I wish I had a cake like that for my 16th birthday.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2009)

8/10 for da butterfly. (this is about the highest mark I give, unless it's really, really good).


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

8/10.
It's pretty small.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 7/10... it's too red, use ORANGE!



Ok, Ill go make an orange one......

Ranzha, your new creepy smile is too weird 11/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

10 for devil with inferred sunglasses


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 24, 2009)

6/10
cubes FTW!!!

lol someone posted at the same time as me

his avatar is 4/10 wtf? monkeys are wierd


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 24, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> 6/10
> cubes FTW!!!
> 
> lol someone posted at the same time as me
> ...



4/10 Cus I can't read it


----------



## ooveehoo (Oct 24, 2009)

4/10, because of cubes.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 24, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 8/10 for da butterfly. (this is about the highest mark I give, unless it's really, really good).



It's a manta ray lol

5/10...kinda small, kinda dumb...but for whatever reason I sorta like it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> 6/10
> cubes FTW!!!
> 
> lol someone posted at the same time as me
> ...



it's a reindeer..


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 24, 2009)

8/10 i like reindeerzz!!!!one1!!!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 24, 2009)

rickcube said:


> 8/10 i like reindeerzz!!!!one1!!!



I can't comprehend that puzzle.

So, so complex.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

11/10 forever and beyond.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 24, 2009)

9. Which is really bad for me.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Oct 24, 2009)

8/10
I think my head's going to explode if I look at it anymore...


----------



## (R) (Oct 24, 2009)

7 I like Unicycle


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2009)

8/10.
Illuminati ftw.


----------



## (R) (Oct 24, 2009)

5 creepy btw mines the same upside down as right side up


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 24, 2009)

10/100


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 25, 2009)

9/10
Crazy?


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 25, 2009)

10/10 oh, it moves! :0


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 25, 2009)

8/10.
A different permutation of the corners, perhaps?


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 8/10.
> A different permutation of the corners, perhaps?



Nope, doesn't work to my knowledge, otherwise that would be my avatar XP

7 for ecstasy


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

9/10. I like the pattern.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 25, 2009)

I love H's!
10


----------



## piemaster (Oct 25, 2009)

are you embarrassed to show your face? 

5/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 25, 2009)

10. M2 H perms are sexy.

EDIT: Too late, but 10 anyway.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10. M2 H perms are sexy.
> 
> EDIT: Too late, but 10 anyway.



10/10 100x100 supercube?


----------



## Pichu97 (Oct 25, 2009)

To daniel0731ex 6/10 like with the anime.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 25, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 10. M2 H perms are sexy.
> ...



...or 3x3x3x3x3...


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Really?


----------



## (R) (Oct 25, 2009)

10 funny


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 25, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Yup. If a floppy cube is a 3x3(x1) and a Rubik's cube is a 3x3x3, my avatar is a 3x3x3x3x3.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

10 for my love of cubesmith!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 25, 2009)

8/10, I don't understand what it is, but it's not too detailed so I can see everything & doesn't look really bad.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 8/10, I don't understand what it is, but it's not too detailed so I can see everything & doesn't look really bad.



it's a reindeer never seen a reindeer before??


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

8 for the creepy reindeer 
1 for the hat
another 1 since it's wearing pants.

total 10.

you should feel special


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

9. It's iconic now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

iconic? that makes me warm inside 
I can't remember when I first had it...

10 H perm or roux...whichever it is, it's awesome


----------



## curious (Oct 25, 2009)

How about mine, I always change it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 8 for the creepy reindeer
> 1 for the hat
> another 1 since it's wearing pants.
> 
> ...



you mean me or chopper?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

10.


daniel0731ex said:


> you mean me or chopper?


both


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 10 H perm or roux...whichever it is, it's awesome



It's actually both. I finished EO and ended up with it, and knew it from Fridrich. Needless to say, that was a quick solve.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

10 for h-perms. Gimme a minute and I will change mine, cause it sucks.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2009)

4 Because it so unoriginal.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

meh, 5.

and I said wait I minute so I can change it!

EDIT: Definitely better.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> meh, 5.
> 
> and I said wait I minute so I can change it!
> 
> EDIT: Definitely better.



Ha ha, now its a 10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

i just changed mine. how do i look?

btw 5 for ur avatar because i did some improvements on it:


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

Gee Ranzha, that's an interesting face you've put on.  5/10. (this is slightly above average) 4/10 is average for my marking.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i just changed mine. how do i look?
> 
> btw 5 for ur avatar because i did some improvements on it:


I like the homemade, very un-professional feel of mine. thanks anyway, i might use it if my opinion changes.

Edit: Im using yours, thanks for the touch up
(i edited some colors to match what i was going for in the other avatar, now it blends perfectly with the forums .)


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 25, 2009)

6 Cause its so plain.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

7/10 a bit too on topic lol

@ Jake Gouldon, I LOVE your new avatar.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 25, 2009)

10/10 for physical manifestation of MC Escher's abstract thinking.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 25, 2009)

8/10


He's staring into my soul.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

10. No question about it.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 25, 2009)

10/10.
If...if only...nah. Forget it. You'll run into it anyway.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

10
best expression on the forum besides mine


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2009)

9, although the mouth shape creeps me out.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 25, 2009)

5/10

I don't really like it, no offense


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

5/10, it's just your username.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 25, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> 5/10, it's just your username.



10/10

I compare Parity to Girls.

You think you've solved it/them, and they throw a complication in your face, kick you in the balls and leave you with an bad average.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

10

it's an yellow ice cube tray with pee ice cubes!!


----------



## stefanobevacqua (Oct 25, 2009)

7/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

5 or average


btw i changed mine again.


----------



## (R) (Oct 26, 2009)

7/10 I like it


----------



## Novriil (Oct 28, 2009)

WUT?!?!?!?
2/10 Ich No Understaand


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 28, 2009)

5/10


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> WUT?!?!?!?
> 2/10 Ich No Understaand



It's illuminati. It's the same thing when you read it upside down.

On-topic: 3/10


----------



## Novriil (Oct 28, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > WUT?!?!?!?
> ...



oh 

but you're avatar is kinda.. I don't know. I never liked cartoons. 6/10


----------



## Edward (Oct 28, 2009)

Novriil said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Novriil said:
> ...



That looks like bleach, which is an anime, not a cartoon.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 28, 2009)

10/10 short and simple


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 28, 2009)

10/10, it's orange


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

10, looks like the silver thingy on the back of the car thingy


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 29, 2009)

10.
Glug glug glug glug.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 29, 2009)

10 for creepyness.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 29, 2009)

10.
Parity is like the Bay Bridge--you think you've covered everything, and then everything comes a-crashing down XD.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 29, 2009)

Kinda creepy


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 29, 2009)

8/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2009)

10 you again!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 30, 2009)

10


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

11


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2009)

10


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 10


Didn't you make it?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2009)

that's why it's 10


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

I wanna see this thread alive again, so I rate Daniels 1000000000000.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Of course its a 10.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 5, 2009)

10/10
This guys avatar seems to be kinda famous around these parts.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2009)

Girl-cubers always get a 10


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe Im a man
Maybe I just look like a girl but secretly have a penis.
Meh, I don't know what I'm on about.
Im joking.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

10. Is it just me, or is almost every rating a 10?


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

0 lol 2 char limit now


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 10 for being better than me at Pyraminx



Why thank you.

0 for you though. You're not looking at the camera. Plus your face is creepier than Ranzha's. Lol. Make a updated pic. When did you make that one?


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 0 lol 2 char limit now
> ...



othx


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 5, 2009)

10 out of 100.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

7. I still don't enjoy One Piece very much.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
3/10 srry..just..ED


----------



## Muesli (Nov 13, 2009)

10/10.

That looks bloody sore!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 13, 2009)

Lol 9.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 13, 2009)

1/1/1


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

10.


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2009)

10/10


----------



## Edmund (Nov 14, 2009)

9/10. I could use that but I don't get by Ed. You should def not go by Ed its too short, in my opinion.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> 9/10. I could use that but I don't get by Ed. You should def not go by Ed its too short, in my opinion.



I go by Edward.

yours is 10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 14, 2009)

iiiiii


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 14, 2009)

I apologize for making this thread everyone, I did not see what I was doing.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2009)

15.72 NL! PB D' U' R U2 F D U' B D B L' F2 U2 F2 U' B' D B F' R D R' F' B U

X-cross on U, and 2 look ll.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 14, 2009)

2/10, because I'll bet a bucket of gummy worms you're not Ed's bro.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> 2/10, because I'll bet a bucket of gummy worms you're not Ed's bro.



I'm Edward King the 4th because of my dad, and his dad, and his dad. He traced his family back and found out he was related to King Edward the 4th. We're probably not truly related, but we're related by an awesome coincidence.

You get a 6. The Earth is sooo overrated.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 14, 2009)

43,252,003,274,489,856,000


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

9

You and cubes=life are like the only ones who openly admit to loving anime.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> You get a 6. The Earth is sooo overrated.


THAT'S NOT THE EARTH THAT'S THE SUN OF COURSE.
8 for the cool avvie.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

purple.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 14, 2009)

☺/10

epic win?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

10. Wet fire = oxymoron?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> 9
> 
> You and cubes=life are like the only ones who openly admit to loving anime.



i enjoy a few animes that i remember from my childhood, and only watch the ones that i have already read the manga. i am not like my brother who *used to* watch 20 animes at the same time. i believe that cube=life maybe isn't like that.



or is he??


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

10.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 9
> ...



He told me on youtube that he loves anime. I dont thin hes like that though. Currently I'm watching 2 series. Ever heard of K-ON. How about The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya?

minigoings get a 9.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life used to spend all his time watching anime whilst playing Runescape AFK.

Ever since he started ZB, it consumed his life, and he only has time to watch short animes.

Last week, he watched Kanamemo, and last month, he re-watched Evangelion.

He likes to rewatch his favorite series.

FUUUUUUU
I LOVE K-ON

Just for saying that, you get like, 1239042factorial out of 10, Edward.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...




never heard of them

i only watch them as occecional entertainment, but if i read manga at full speed i could complete 50 volumes in 2 weeks. (but the most so-called anime otaku could do better than i, i think. but maybe it's just a sterotype)


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2009)

WAT

You haven't heard of Haruhi? 
fdkajflkajsf;lj. O_O

It's not like one of the most popular series.
Season 2 made me angry, with the endless eight.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Cubes=Life used to spend all his time watching anime whilst playing Runescape AFK.
> 
> Ever since he started ZB, it consumed his life, and he only has time to watch short animes.
> 
> ...




i prefer to watch ended anime, because i hate waiting for a whole week watch read the new episode. especially when it takes so much time to buffer


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> WAT
> 
> You haven't heard of Haruhi?
> fdkajflkajsf;lj. O_O
> ...



I'm glad I heard about endless 8 BEFORE I watched the series, so I decided to watch 1-4, and then skip straight to 9.

who ever is above me gets a 9. I'm in advanced mod right now.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2009)

HahaHAHaHa, I didn't skip to episode 9 until episode 4-ish too.

I didn't want to miss out on anything. It messed with my head. ?_?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

10/10 for anime.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't understand what's on the pic.. some cartoon face?

1/10


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

10/10 for a rabbit face. He's my online namesake.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

10 because it looks like one of the default avatars at pspdemocenter.com.


----------



## (R) (Nov 14, 2009)

10 nuff said

Read mine upside down


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay for "whatever its called when you can read it from any direction"'s 10/10


----------



## (R) (Nov 14, 2009)

8 its called an ambigram


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 14, 2009)

(R) said:


> 8 its called an ambigram



10/10 because Stefan can't see it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

10 because...do I live there?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 14, 2009)

10, neat pattern


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

10. I like the fire.


----------



## (R) (Nov 14, 2009)

10 nvr answered if it is the 7^5 5 demisional puzzle


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

6 because I have no idea what it says. (too small to read)


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 14, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 10/10.
> 
> That looks bloody sore!


ty


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 14, 2009)

Lolwut. 10/10.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 14, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lolwut. 10/10.


dang!! this avatar is doing good!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

(R) said:


> 10 nvr answered if it is the 7^5 5 demisional puzzle



It is a 3x3x3x3x3.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 15, 2009)

10/10, how is that possible?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 15, 2009)

10. Duhh 5D .


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

I changed mine. Y'all liek?


mini gets a 10 as always.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

10 for effort


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

10 for =3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

10 for whatever's above me. didn't bother to look


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. I like it a lot.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for effort


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. It didn't take any. Go to Wikipedia, right click, save as, upload avatar.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

10, neat thing, all though I'm not too sure what it is.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 17, 2009)

WAnt my avatar rated


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

10 for effort.


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

EDIT: waffle beat me, 10.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 17, 2009)

ohh yay XD


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol. "Please do not sit on pyraminx. Bad idea." 10/10


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Not as good as waffle's, but a waffle's a waffle, and waffles are cool. 10/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. Kind of small though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Bah! I don't see how it's 5D. 10/10 for confusion.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Chrome is cool. 10


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

10


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

8 because Ive been leaning towards pancakes lately.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

10 hopes to get a 10 from you


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. So... waffle...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 17, 2009)

10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 17, 2009)

9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10, there is just something about butter on waffles that makes me cringe.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2009)

Is this win? (Party Hard Anon without the epilepsy inducing part.)

Yes or Very Yes?


----------



## Edward (Nov 17, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Is this win? (Party Hard Anon without the epilepsy inducing part.)
> 
> Yes or Very Yes?



No....... EXTREME WIN YES 10000000000000000000000/10


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2009)

Lol, thanks!

It's tentative though, I might change back if i get feedback telling me to.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Lol, thanks!
> 
> It's tentative though, I might change back if i get feedback telling me to.



I liked your black & white anime one much better. But that's just my opinion.

10 for miniGOINGS.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. This is really going nowhere .


----------



## Caedus (Nov 17, 2009)

10, you post on these threads too much, that's the problem . I think I've rated you at least 5 times.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

10. That's it . Yea, I just can't keep quiet.


----------



## Owen (Nov 18, 2009)

9, because I can't solve multidimentional cubes.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)

10 because its epic.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 18, 2009)

5/10, because it's average.

By the way, Cubes=Life, your avatar is amazing.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 19, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 5/10, because it's average.
> 
> By the way, Cubes=Life, your avatar is amazing.


9/10..just becuz i like the font...what font is it?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

lol. That'd suck. 10.

Now that's an avatar!
p.s. I know mines week...


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

10. Its simple


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

10 backatcha for simplicity. 

Just curious, what kind of headphones are you wearing there?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 19, 2009)

10 for sullen att-a-tood.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> 10 backatcha for simplicity.
> 
> Just curious, what kind of headphones are you wearing there?



Iwave dj style headphones. Got them on sale at a store for ONLY 10 BUCKS. I think these usually retail for like 30, so I'm happy.

Ranzha you get a 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 19, 2009)

0 cuz u changed it


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > 10 backatcha for simplicity.
> ...



Nice, my skullcandys just broke and I'm looking for a good pair. I've considered getting Skullcandy Skull Crushers but they are rather pricey so I'm look for some not so expensive good quality over the ears.

@ Daniel: Sorry buddy I have a strict anime gets a 0 policy.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 19, 2009)

5, would've been better if it's tinted.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

5 Because you change yours like every 2 weeks.

(The first time ive changed in a month, so stfu)


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

7.367
These threads are pointless.
Why am I posting?
Doh, I like Edmund's eyes.
Ew I sound like a stalker


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 19, 2009)

10/10 you STALKER.
Lol jk.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

10. 

Everyone affiliated with cubing weekly automatically gets a 10 from me in these threads.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

That defeats the purpose to a "rate the avatar above you" thread, Edward.

..Not that there is much point to them in the first place.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> That defeats the purpose to a "rate the avatar above you" thread, Edward.
> 
> ..Not that there is much point to them in the first place.



Ive seen all of them anyway. theyre were 10's to start out with. 

8


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 19, 2009)

-10x - 80 where x = -1^2 - 10


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 19, 2009)

N/A for not having an avatar.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 19, 2009)

9 I like the Earth, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 19, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Doh, I like Edmund's eyes.


Thanks.

Idk what its from so 6.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Doh, I like Edmund's eyes.
> ...



You are very welcome! ;D

9/10
for having nice eyes but it being dark.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

10 because you look like your struggling to turn one side.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward = 10.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> 10 because you look like your struggling to turn one side.



I don't know whats happening in this pic.
I can only do f2l.
And this is like, almost completely solved.
I figure I may have just got it off my friend who can solve it..!?
Idk.. I found a pic of me with a cube and was like, sweet, avatar.

oh and um hmm 4/10
coz he looks evil and I don't understand where it's from or what it is.


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2009)

9/10
cute :3


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

9
Pretty colours
and I'm protesting against everyone getting 10s :]


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 19, 2009)

10


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2009)

7
no idea what it is.
but waffle JIM.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

...10...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

9.
Joey needs an avatar.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10. Me likey.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 19, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Arendil (Nov 19, 2009)

9 I agree with BeautifullyDecayed.

EDIT: Dangit I got beaten to the post.... 9 for yours. Its all shiny looking :3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 19, 2009)

5/10, about what? I think many people are misinterpreting the rating system. 5 = average not 10.


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2009)

6



BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> 9.
> Joey needs an avatar.



Done


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

6
It's a bit boring
and doesn't involve pretty colours
but it is metalicish :]


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

damn you beat me
and doh!
A 10 for that sexy thing!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10. Best avatar I've seen in a long time.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

10.
But why?
Many people have pics of them with cubes..?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> 10.
> But why?
> Many people have pics of them with cubes..?


10 for insipring Joey to copy you


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10.
Because I really like your picture.


----------



## Rook (Nov 19, 2009)

9/10. Really cool avatar  I never give a perfect mark because I'm an ass.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

It's like a crow, but called a rook.

Does that make it a crook? Or a row?

Anyhoo, 9. Because I'm an ass too.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

9.
It's clever..
But would be uncomfortable.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 19, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10. It's only uncomfortable when it's unsolved...


----------



## (R) (Nov 19, 2009)

10 as always


----------



## Arendil (Nov 19, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 5/10, about what? I think many people are misinterpreting the rating system. 5 = average not 10.



About the colorfulness. And no I like your avatar. Thats why I gave it a 9


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 19, 2009)

Arendil said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 5/10, about what? I think many people are misinterpreting the rating system. 5 = average not 10.
> ...



You silly boy, I am a female.
We are right about EVERYTHING.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10.


----------



## (R) (Nov 19, 2009)

10... again


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

10!!!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 19, 2009)

5. I've seen it too many times.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 19, 2009)

1.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 19, 2009)

3/3/3/3/3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 19, 2009)

6/10


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 20, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> 3/3/3/3/3



AKA 27/10. 

7/10 Sweet and simple, I like it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

0. Yea, that's right, 0.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 20, 2009)

10 for effort.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

Why do you keep saying that? 10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

6/10


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 20, 2009)

why else would I give a 10?

I could always be honest with my ratings, but I'm not mean like that

So I give you 10 for effort.

and cyrus too


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

10.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 20, 2009)

No! We are going backwards.
I like the stage back there of low ratings.
I will try kick start this again..

3.4x10^-89


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 20, 2009)

10 for effort. and if you don't like it, I'll still give you a 10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

10. I love your avatar. It puts warm fuzzies in my heart.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

The idea of this thread isn't to try to give the lowest rating without being mean.

6/10.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 20, 2009)

10 for effort.

1) I'm too lazy to give a real rating to your avatar
2) I'm waffle and I usually give everything 10s anyway
3) I don't care enough for these post but it's a good way to kill time
4) I actually have avatar's disabled.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 10 for effort.
> 
> 1) I'm too lazy to give a real rating to your avatar
> 2) I'm waffle and I usually give everything 10s anyway
> ...



Haha at #4!!!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> 10 for effort.
> 
> 1) I'm too lazy to give a real rating to your avatar
> 2) I'm waffle and I usually give everything 10s anyway
> ...



I also doubt waffles have very good sight?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

10 for the concentration on the cube XD and for your remark to Waffle.


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 20, 2009)

2 It disturbs me.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

10. The avatar+location= 

Edit: danny beat me. He get an N/A.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

8/10 It's pretty good, but it's getting somewhat old.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

Caedus said:


> 8/10 It's pretty good, but it's getting somewhat old.



Old? Really, I've been debating on whether to change it.

6/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

10.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

9. Just to change it up...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

8.. let's see if this works...


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

7. ITS A COUNTDOWN!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

6, you weren't supposed to say that .


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

T-minus 5...


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

4...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

3?


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

2?!?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! OH! 1!!!


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

CHINATOWN IN TURBULENCE.

STOCK PRICES GO SKY HIGH. DICTIONARY DOES NOT HAVE THE WORD PENDULUM. I WILL NEVER KNOW


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

Forte said:


> CHINATOWN IN TURBULENCE.
> 
> STOCK PRICES GO SKY HIGH. DICTIONARY DOES NOT HAVE THE WORD PENDULUM. I WILL NEVER KNOW



Forte needs help?


----------



## Gollum999 (Nov 20, 2009)

lol wut?

0 for lack of avatar. T_T


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

Come on guys, its the off topic section, but you can't go off topic from the thread itself. 

Gollum gets a 10. I love how everything but the cube is black and white.


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

Gollum999 said:


> lol wut?
> 
> 0 for lack of avatar. T_T


FAIL.

10 to Forte for being hot.


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

blah said:


> Gollum999 said:
> 
> 
> > lol wut?
> ...



Sh!t to Blah so he can clean it


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 20, 2009)

10/10 for being a banana. 
bananas don't need avatars


----------



## Edmund (Nov 20, 2009)

8. It's a cool hat from an even cooler project.


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

Forte said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Gollum999 said:
> ...



Pablo cleans it.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

8 because I cant cube with silver cubes.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 20, 2009)

6
Just cause.


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

INTERPRETATIVE FENG SHUI

ONE TIGER IN ROOM FACES WINDOW

OTHER IS IN BASKET NEXT TO LEAPFROG

OPERATION BY MILTON BRADLEY


----------



## reghrhre (Nov 20, 2009)

0

Nothing obviously.


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

Because nothing is a reason to give someone 0?


----------



## Gollum999 (Nov 20, 2009)

blah said:


> Gollum999 said:
> 
> 
> > lol wut?
> ...



lol oops, miniGOINGS posted before me. 
I meant to give the 0 to Forte. I was rating based on his avatar (or lack thereof) and not his post, which made me lol. 

Ontopic: Blah gets a 9.5.


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

I know you were referring to Forte. That's why you fail. Who thinks Forte has an avatar?


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

FORTE HAS AVATAR

IS SHINING BLUE CONFIDENCE MAN

HE SAVE MANY VILLAGER FROM HAIR PULL MACHINE


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 20, 2009)

√-1


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)

I once ate a chicken Radio. I have one software, one simple one is one I have been a security guard must keep in mind is 1 Tarutofomu.


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2009)

Instead, regular pie or pies, Asia Sandpapered eat my dictionary, then I had an apple.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion -- Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Invasion - Turkish


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

Lolwut.

You get an OVER 9000>10 just because your avatar is so badass, it can't be shown on the forums.
It'll burn people's eyes from delight.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

IT'S OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

FAIL.


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

But purple halo in a jungle village in the clouds already, he bet all his money is obvious.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

spending money is the goodness of the root


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2009)

"Vegeta, what does the scouter say about his power level?"
"IT'S OVER 9000!"
"WHAT 9000?! THERE'S NO WAY THAT COULD BE RIGHT!"


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> "Vegeta, what does the scouter say about his power level?"
> "IT'S OVER 9000!"
> "WHAT 9000?! THERE'S NO WAY THAT COULD BE RIGHT!"


UNLESS ITS A FARM!!!


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

So the jungle screams. Gas is liquid. And so is the shoe of the person looking over your shoulder.

Touche, said he. Maybe we need not spend any time on eating termites, said she. But... what about the little worms? The caterpillar clapped.

Favorites are stupid because all you do is yellow and bellow at black belts. When I say black belts, I mean belts that are black.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 20, 2009)

But black belts can also be brown. You need to explore the different levels of reality.


----------



## blah (Nov 20, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> But black belts can also be brown. You need to explore the different levels of reality.


FAIL.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

7/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 20, 2009)

10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10.



7/10

Yes that was my first 10 in a long time!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 20, 2009)

6.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 20, 2009)

oooooooooh fire! 0_0 10/10 for fire


----------



## Zubon (Nov 21, 2009)

9/10 Waffles remind be of 3x3s.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

9/10, if that's a chess board.

Anything else, 5/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 21, 2009)

5/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Edward (Nov 21, 2009)

7/10

I was about to continue the countdown, but whatever.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

4/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

10.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 21, 2009)

10.

Whenever I see that avatar, I always know it's you. =)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 21, 2009)

Really? Awesome. 10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

8/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 22, 2009)

5, u want to chg your avatar once in a while.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 22, 2009)

10. I changed my avatar once, but changed it back.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 23, 2009)

10

5D^^


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

10. Finally, someone got it right!


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

colors....
10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha, 10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 23, 2009)

7/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

Your sig is messed up. No close center tag. 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 23, 2009)

5D again!!

10


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

10. Your best one


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

10, your cool.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 23, 2009)

5D the third time!!

10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

10, your house number reminds me of hawkmp4 though...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10, your house number reminds me of hawkmp4 though...



lol

my location is my real address with a slight modification

but the address of my cosin's appartment is actually 666  for real.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

10.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

10. 
I have to give you the benefit of the doubt because my comp won't open the link right now.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha, 10.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

trippy

10


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello. End of convo.
6


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

10.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2009)

10 for effort.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

I give you a 10.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I give you a 10.


Dude, you are always in this thread.

10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

10, I love these threads.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

10. I changed mine. I might go back though.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

10. Is that you? I might change back if I were you.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 23, 2009)

10 for effort.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10. Is that you? I might change back if I were you.


No the old one was me.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

Who is that then?


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=nostalgia+critic&search_type=&aq=f


Click it


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Who is that then?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

Haha, this is off-topic though.


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Haha, this is off-topic though.


If off topic posts counted, you would be one of highest posters.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> If off topic posts counted, you would be the top poster.



Awesome.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 23, 2009)

10..........?


----------



## Edward (Nov 23, 2009)

Meh, 7.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 24, 2009)

10!!!...just becuz u look goofy


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

ouch!
7


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> 10!!!...just becuz u look goofy



Thats not me. My old avatar was me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2009)

9
Mmmmmmmm,...waffles.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> RubiksMathMaster said:
> 
> 
> > 10!!!...just becuz u look goofy
> ...



I was wondering did he change races and get creepier.


----------



## ianini (Nov 24, 2009)

10 for boredom


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

7 because big cubes dont interest me much, but the avatar itself is cool.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 24, 2009)

3 yeah i just don't like it.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 24, 2009)

5. It's just okay.


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

7. Would be a 9 if I had any idea of whats going on in there.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 24, 2009)

It's part of a Star Wars book cover (yes, I read Star Wars books, cause I'm just that awesome )


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 24, 2009)

10/10 for fire.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 24, 2009)

8/10 for enthusiasm.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

10.


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2009)

10. 

It will be 9 next time. I see you in this thread SOO much


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

Haha everyone does. 10.


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2009)

9...


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

10.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 25, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> 10



It would be a 9, but you get deducted half for cursing. 4.5/10


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2009)

7....
Kind of boring if you ask me.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

1..


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 25, 2009)

8/10.
Eh.
You need a caption at the bottom saying "They're coming to take me away, ha-ha." Then you'll get 11.

EDIT: I got ninja'd!
iSpinz, I lurve blue cross. 10/10.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 25, 2009)

3, you are ugly


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 25, 2009)

0
ihatemaplestory


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 25, 2009)

4/10 Why do you always have avatars of mushroom people?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 25, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> 4/10 Why do you always have avatars of mushroom people?



it's a reindeer.

10


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

0

ihateonepeice


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 25, 2009)

6/10



daniel0731ex said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > 4/10 Why do you always have avatars of mushroom people?
> ...


Oh, okay. I shall revise my rating to a 7/10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 25, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aye, never seen a reindeer be4?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

00


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 25, 2009)

Edward said:


> RubiksMathMaster said:
> 
> 
> > 10!!!...just becuz u look goofy
> ...



if you say so


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > 10
> ...



I didn't curse...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 25, 2009)

7/10


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

COOOL 10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 25, 2009)

ha ha! 9/10


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 25, 2009)

10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 25, 2009)

10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 25, 2009)

7/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 25, 2009)

here are some common variations of a reindeer:


----------



## Caedus (Nov 25, 2009)

I like cartoons and anime. 10.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Your sig is messed up. No close center tag. 10.


Isn't this a rate AVATAR thread?

Anyway Edward, 9
The guy looks smart and funny. Actually, why 9? *11*!!!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 25, 2009)

What about me? Am I just chopped liver? Lol.
8. I don't like animated avatars.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 25, 2009)

10.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 25, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 25, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Not you, the guy above. You just replied faster than me.


----------



## ianini (Nov 28, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 28, 2009)

6/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Your sig is messed up. No close center tag. 10.
> ...



I just wanted to point that out.

10.


----------



## antros (Nov 28, 2009)

hmmm 9


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

10.


----------



## ianini (Nov 28, 2009)

9/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

10


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 29, 2009)

6/10

time for a new one mini


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

10. You really think so?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

0, it looks smaller now


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 30, 2009)

10
5D


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

10.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay for this thread again!

Time to exercise my 1 and 0 buttons!

01.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

10 for blindfold with a cube button


----------



## Arendil (Nov 30, 2009)

7/10 ... its getting kinda old...

EDIT: Beat to it


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 30, 2009)

4/10


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

6.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 30, 2009)

8 .


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> 6.



7/10 for enthusiasm.



TheMachanga said:


> 8 .


7/10, that's an awesome shirt.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 30, 2009)

8/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

Arendil said:


> 7/10 ... its getting kinda old...
> 
> EDIT: Beat to it



wat? how's it old....?

(whisper) btw, what does "beat to it" mean?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 30, 2009)

10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

wtf u made 116 posts in this thread

Find all posts in thread made by: miniGOINGS

Showing results 1 to 15 of 116 
Search took 0.10 seconds.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 30, 2009)

10. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 1, 2009)

7/10 
Yes.


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

10. Why?


----------



## ianini (Dec 1, 2009)

8/10


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10. Why?



9. Because it ruins the thread. Ive noticed that you are always the first one rating, and the first one to get rated MULTIPLE times in an hour. There arent that many people who still use this thread. Save some space mmkay?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

This is my 119th post in this thread.
119/973 = ~12%
That's not that bad...


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> This is my 119th post in this thread.
> 119/973 = ~12%
> That's not that bad...



That's around the same thing I thought about my 12 posts per day. Obviously they're both in the same boat.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, about 1 in 8 of the posts on here are mine, and im rapidly approaching 5 posts per day, I'm at 4.98 right now.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 1, 2009)

7. You need a new avatar, this one is getting somewhat old.


----------



## reghrhre (Dec 1, 2009)

9/10: Looks pretty nice.


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

10. I lol'd.


----------



## ianini (Dec 1, 2009)

6/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2009)

10classic masterpiece


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 1, 2009)

Again w/ the mushroom guy... :fp
7/10


----------



## CubeWoRm (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, the one above me is the world, so I guess ya gotta say that's cool!! 10!!


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

9 outta 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 1, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Again w/ the mushroom guy... :fp
> 7/10



it's a reindeer, remember? reindeer.


have you EVER actually seen a reindeer before?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

10. Maybe you guys could suggest some new avatars to me.



daniel0731ex said:


> have you EVER actually seen a reindeer before?



There are tonnes of them in Canada...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 1, 2009)

942/1237


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 1, 2009)

10.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 2, 2009)

OH SH--!!!!

i dont have an avatar...
i guess we'll have to close the thread ='(

EDIT: ^ 10 for magic cube 5-D, the most impossible thing ever. you turn one face and things just warp around, you click to go back and the universe implodes =P


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, you don't lose any marks so... 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

3x3x3x3x3
=243


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10. Maybe you guys could suggest some new avatars to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, but the guy is an yank


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 3x3x3x3x3
> =243



/10? AWESOME!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10. Maybe you guys could suggest some new avatars to me.



here's a suggestion:


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 10. Maybe you guys could suggest some new avatars to me.
> ...



8/10.
Reindeer pwn, but a bit, uhm, not worth a full 10.
Also, I lawled at the suggestion.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ranzha, your avatar makes me lawl every time. 7!/10 (Factorials. 18 bagazillion monies for whoever knows what 7! is equal to on the spot.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

10. 5,040, but I had to check...


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 2, 2009)

10 Its a cool 4-d cube?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

10. Actually, it's 5D.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

post #999 GET!!!

EDIT:

10, type D V FTW!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

10.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ahem* I missed the GET. d:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> EDIT: *Ahem* I missed the GET. d:



haha pwn'd

at least you gut a bugatti veyron


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

10. I LOVE THOSE CARS!!!


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 2, 2009)

10. I MISSED THE 1000th!
I WAS READY TOO!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 10. I LOVE THOSE CARS!!!



cars?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> cars?



The Veyron. Nevermind. 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > cars?
> ...



zonda pwns xD

0 cuz u didnt use my suggestion


----------



## reghrhre (Dec 2, 2009)

9 Looks pretty cool


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2009)

10 looks really cool.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

10, finally somebody else than miniG.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 2, 2009)

3.

:]


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 2, 2009)

I herd u liek mudkipz.

11/10.


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll definitely say -b over 2a. lol.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 2, 2009)

6/ 10 It's so random, not exactly eye catching, if there is a pun inside, then I have failed to see it.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

4/10 I don't like the colours.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 2, 2009)

10 for greyness


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2009)

-_- 8


----------



## TioMario (Dec 2, 2009)

3/10... is that you?

EDIT2: Edit 1 was because the ugly bug was daniel0731ex's
But Edward's is ugly too


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2009)

TioMario said:


> 3/10... ugly bug you have



Im changing it in a bit anyway.

EDIT: changed. No, its not me. Remember the African American guy with the headphones? That was me.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 2, 2009)

who is it then?
6/10, nice ass


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2009)

Found it on photobucket.

Yours gets an 8.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

10.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 2, 2009)

9.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

10. I like it.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 2, 2009)

Classic miniGOINGS. Never really liked it but I can't imagine you changing it and it's kind of cool just got old. 9.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 2, 2009)

Awesome. 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 3, 2009)

5, would've been 10 if it's larger


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

Anime wins. 10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2009)

Would be 10, but 8/10.
Oldish is all.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 3, 2009)

0/10


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 0/10



What's that for?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 3, 2009)

202/10 Awesome expression!


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 0/10
> ...



He's a meanie.
7/10.

EDIT: Ninja'd by [caedus]. 6/10.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 3, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



10/10.
Lawl.

My avatar was a screenshot from my first attempt (and success of 6:17.99) of full BLD.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 3, 2009)

10.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 3, 2009)

3.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

0.0


----------



## Edward (Dec 18, 2009)

Bumped for the sheer purpose of bringing the forum games back (its the holidays, have some fun)
(skip daniel)
Hammond gets a 5. Ai don relly liek mudkipz.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 18, 2009)

5.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 18, 2009)

8. message too short


----------



## Caedus (Dec 18, 2009)

Pokemon avatar December, yay! 10.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 18, 2009)

10
Cute.


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

The other one was bought back. 


9. Animated ftw.


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

3 I really don't like


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2009)

10
Reminds of those text where if you flip it upside down, it reads the same


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh darn, I was going to Edward a 10.


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

called an ambigram like urs 8


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

Call me lame but I can't read that. I bet it's good though so 8.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2009)

8
Why is it black and white?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

It says Illuminati. It's an ambigram. 8 for ~Phoenix Death~, GIFs ftw ^^


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

Black and white is colorful and fun!

LEGEND OF ZELDA 10


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

lolwtfrudoin?

10.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

I <3 Zelda games. 7 for Edward. wtf dude.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

im just chilling. its how i sit and i wear a tie to school everyday (uniform). It's how i sit at the computer. leg up on the desk, layin' back. oh yaa. haha.

My strict anime gets 0's rule must apply, 0.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> im just chilling. its how i sit and i wear a tie to school everyday (uniform). It's how i sit at the computer. leg up on the desk, layin' back. oh yaa. haha.
> 
> My strict anime gets 0's rule must apply, 0.



you were ninja'd by me
10


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

8... 

I 
love 
this 
thread.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 21, 2009)

10
AAAAAH!!! It's so moe!!!<333333333333333


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm tired of the "wtf"'s so I changed it. It's by an artist named Luke Chueh, his awesome works can be found here. If anyone actually remembers awhile back this was my avatar. He has really cool paintings I suggest you guys check out.
And 8.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 21, 2009)

5 .


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

6. meh, it was cool at first got boring. After all it is just writing.


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

8. Ahh, so you were the one with the chicken avatar.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

haha, just call me chicken little.

and I'm sorry but you get a zero. I have that strict policy- Anime always gets a zero (unless it is DB or DBZ)


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> haha, just call me chicken little.
> 
> and I'm sorry but you get a zero. I have that strict policy- Anime always gets a zero (unless it is DB or DBZ)



You'd change your mind if you acctualy have seen Clannad and Clannad after story. You also have to try Kanon, Air, and Sola.(These anime are almost GUARANTEED to make you teary eyed by the end.)



Spoiler



Im telling you, this is a huge spoiler.


Spoiler



 Nagisa (my avatar) died. But she lives later.


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

The spoiler was unnecessary im happy she died 5/10 liking it alittle better though


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

(R) said:


> The spoiler was unnecessary im happy she died 5/10 liking it alittle better though



If you watch the anime, you'd know why a big spoiler was necessary. 7. I can't read it though. Stupid avatar limits.


----------



## (R) (Dec 21, 2009)

its an ambgram its the same thing upside down as rightside up it says illuminati


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 21, 2009)

5.


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

4...


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 21, 2009)

8 
It's cute


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

pokemon are getting old unless ur david woner or have a good pokemon. and that charizard looks lame.
7


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

9. Sweet. Emo Batman guy rules.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

8 because pokemon


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 21, 2009)

0 cuz i don know what it is. a penguin?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 0 cuz i don know what it is. a penguin?



it's a Cyndaquil >_>

0 cuz i don know what it is. a moose?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 21, 2009)

I for one, will give Sarah a 10 =p 

I remember back in my Pokemon days, i loved Cyndaquil because I thought the flame on its back was just so cool. =p

I'm not feeling for my avatar like I used to... should I change it?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

6.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 21, 2009)

9 that's pretty epic.

BTW, thanks for the blow to my self confidence. That's the lowest score I've gotten for my sig or avatar. I think my lowest before was 9 or something. Oh well, I don't love it anymore anyway  I might change it...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 0 cuz i don know what it is. a penguin?
> ...



it's just a normal reindeer >_<


btw, 10 for younoob.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry 
Just I've seen it so much I don't really like it anymore. Nothing personal. (and the rating was better than a lot of the ones I've gotten on different avs and stuff)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 21, 2009)

10


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

10 because smiling butter


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Sorry
> Just I've seen it so much I don't really like it anymore. Nothing personal. (and the rating was better than a lot of the ones I've gotten on different avs and stuff)



lol I think I'm getting sick of it myself  I dunno, I'll probably keep it for a few more weeks before I change it.



And 10 to you once again Sarah.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

10 for YouNoob. It's a classic.


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

6. Pokemon avatars are getting old. (A few exceptions of course)


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

yes they are ^
edward you know what you get


----------



## Edward (Dec 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> yes they are ^
> edward you know what you get



mad:

JUST FOR THAT YOU GET 0 TOO


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

3.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

Meh. It's kinda getting boring. 7.

BTW. It's Pokemon avatar December. That's why I have a Pokemon avatar. In January it's going back to Code Geass


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

I know its just they are getting boring. It was cool on FB but now its spread to too many different places on the interwebz. But fine 8 cuz i dislike ghastly


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

7, how's this?


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

Better. 9. Although it seems kind of patronizing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

5, yea I'm not liking this one any better.


----------



## netiman (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C that is very interesting :-| i'd give it a um.. its gets a 7. :-|


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus get an avatar from here.

and for Netiman, 5 just don't like it.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 22, 2009)

6 lol sauce


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

5, anyone like my avatar now? (Thanks for the suggestion Edmund.)


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

YES!
10

(i may do the Woner but with Luke Cheuh's art instead of Pokemon)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

10, I was thinking of doing the same thing, but I won't anymore, you can.


----------



## (R) (Dec 22, 2009)

New avatar (since Ive seen it) 7/10


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus: He did Fall Out Boy's cover for _Folie a Deux_. If you haven't seen it, it is a GREAT CD with GREAT album artwork. It's how i first heard about him. I may not switch daily but I'll try 3 avatars a week. Cyrus, feel free to change yours and don't think you are copying me but yeahhh

Oh and 7. Can't read it so


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

Hah. That's what I'm listening to right now. I thought the art style looked familiar. 10.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

Caedus said:


> Hah. That's what I'm listening to right now. I thought the art style looked familiar. 10.



Are you serious?
If so, epic!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Cyrus: He did Fall Out Boy's cover for _Folie a Deux_. If you haven't seen it, it is a GREAT CD with GREAT album artwork. It's how i first heard about him. I may not switch daily but I'll try 3 avatars a week. Cyrus, feel free to change yours and don't think you are copying me but yeahhh
> 
> Oh and 7. Can't read it so



Yea I know, I read his bio.

8


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

Much, much better. 10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

6, what was so bad about my last avatar? I mean it was kind of getting old but I thought it was pretty cool up until today.


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

7...

The old one was just that, old. It didn't age well.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

8. It was pushed up by a saying earlier that sounded funny to me:
"Nagisa, Lemon, Nagisa, Lemon, Nagisa, Lemon."


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

7.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

I already changed it again, and 7 meh


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

10.... (Wayyyyyy better than that bird thing.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

3, gosh I hope this doesn't have the pokemon effect.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

That's not a bird thing, it's a Triforce. You would know if you played Zelda games.
And I like this one better too. Edmund, you are awesome for showing me Luke Chueh's art. 

For Cyrus: π/10


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

10. I really like that one.

And I'm glad people appreciate his interesting take on things and I think it is really cool that his art is modern but makes sense where as a lot of modern art doesn't (at least to me it doesn't).

And if it does have the Pokemon effect, I started a trend  but it could get annoying


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Why did I get an n? 8


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2009)

9
Shiny


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

6, you sure your not confusing my new avatar with my former one?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he was talking about the lightbulb.
again, π/10.
that's pi.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

9.


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

9 

(Lemon, Nagisa)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

9 for Mr. Lemon
edit: Ninja'd _again._
9 for NagisaLemon


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Mr. Nl! You screwed our lemon Nagisa run! 

1 for you, Mr. nl!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Nagisa, bunny, lemon.
10.


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

That still doesnt work -_-'. 

5.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

6.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Screw that.
π


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

5.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

dude, go change your avatar. it was okay for the first few minutes but it's already annoying. 0


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> dude, go change your avatar. it was okay for the first few minutes but it's already annoying. 0



That was really mean 

0.0000000


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

5, what's wrong with it?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm serious. It's probably just me but I find it very irritating. 10 because I like nice people.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

5, what's so irritating?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Um...
6? I don't get it. lol


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know. I like all of Luke Chueh's other art. That one just irritates me.
It's just me, don't worry about it.
10 because Lemons are tasty.


----------



## (R) (Dec 22, 2009)

liked the zelda better 7/10


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

(R) said:


> liked the zelda better 7/10



boo. This one pwns that one. 
6, cause I can't read yours.

and Cyrus. I like all his work. None of it irritates me. A few times I have to read the captions but most of the time I don't need to because he is clear. sometimes they brighten my day and some make me think about some problems we all face at times.

and some just make me think about the funniest hoax ever but also the dumbest.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

8, honestly I thought this was the one that represents me the best (besides the turtle one, bit that didn't look at all like his art).


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

I, really, don't, get, it. lolz.
8


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

5, Portal is cool, but the avatar is meh. As I said on the sig thread, here ya go.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

4.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 22, 2009)

5.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Since when did you have an avatar? 4.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

4!
Rate Matrix Panda Totally Awesome


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

5, I knew it would be a fad.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

lol.
8


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

10....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

3.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

6.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

7!^-10.07/10.
Changed back, I like this one better. 
I hope this doesn't become like Pokemon avatars :/


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 5, I knew it would be a fad.



It's not just a FAD.

Click on the spoiler for the story on that saying and why I thought it was appropriate here.


Spoiler



(I thought this was something cool to say because the cover of Folie a Deux (FAD) was designed by Luke and the motto of Folie a Deux was "It's not just a F.A.D."



and nlcuber i like that one more to.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

NlCuber:8.
I kinda like yours. 
I liked it better than random bunny falling from sky.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Hahahaha, 6.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Hahahaha, 6.



alright Cyrus, I checked the full piece of art from your avatar and it is pure awesome. 10/10


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah. Cyrus's full thing wasn't there. It's ok without it. I know which one I'm switching tomorrow.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

8, I like it better without.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

we should switch them every day.
10.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 22, 2009)

9/10. Poor television.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

8.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

Kind of a relief not seeing Luke everywhere. But I'm glad I made a trend 
9

I got ninja'd


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

8, I think he's a good painter, but I don't like most of his paintings.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm glad to see all the Luke Chueh. 10


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

You were the first Pokemon avatar-er, right?
8.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

Uh... No. It's part of a Facebook event for December.
10 for all Chueh art


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Srry, I had no idea. 
8 still.


----------



## Edward (Dec 22, 2009)

10. Yes rly


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

9


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2009)

10
ORLY


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

YES, RLY. 
8 for you


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

YA RLY.
10.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 22, 2009)

7 straaaange


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

10.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 30, 2009)

Interesting... Interesting....

8


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2009)

9.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmm... I sense Nagisa addiction! 
8.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 30, 2009)

ha ha
8.


----------



## PeterNewton (Dec 30, 2009)

Not sure what it says at the bottom. 6 i suppose for the funky hair lol.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 30, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> Not sure what it says at the bottom. 6 i suppose for the funky hair lol.



haha its like one of those despair.com posters:

MINES
When your best just isn't good enough


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Dec 30, 2009)

bwatkins: 9

Did you take that picture yourself?


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2009)

:O T-perm

8


----------



## PeterNewton (Dec 30, 2009)

8 because it moves. Sorta looks like this character from Clannad, but not sure. I watched only a couple eps a while back.


----------



## Edward (Dec 30, 2009)

PeterNewton said:


> 8 because it moves. Sorta looks like this character from Clannad, but not sure. I watched only a couple eps a while back.



Its is. It's Nagisa Furukawa from Clannad. Omg you guessed correctly. 


Automatic 10 4u


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 30, 2009)

8. 
Im diggin the movement.



RubikMagicPuzzleToy said:


> bwatkins: 9
> 
> Did you take that picture yourself?


ya


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just noticed you changed your avatar from that spy guy to a pikachu. I also changed mine.. Wait, mine is a pikachu too? Dang. *Edit: Changed to Dialga. RAWR.*

10. +5 kuhjillion for being original.


----------



## bwatkins (Dec 30, 2009)

10. 
because its some sort of awesome fat Dialga


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 30, 2009)

10^k-u-j-i-l-l-i-o-n

Yeah, it's a plush Dialga.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 30, 2009)

8 looks like a pokemon KO


----------



## Edward_Lin (Dec 30, 2009)

7...i wounder wat i will get


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 30, 2009)

0 
I'm team Jacob
lol


----------



## Prodigy_X (Dec 30, 2009)

5/10
for the underscore


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 31, 2009)

100 because I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

10
Anything cute deserves a 10.


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

8..


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

9....
TOO MUCH NAGISA!!! 
IT BURNS!!!11


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

9
It lookis as though it could say RAWR


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 31, 2009)

[email protected] CitricAcid

It reminds me of MapleStory.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> [email protected] CitricAcid
> 
> It reminds me of MapleStory.



*sniff* WHAT ABOUT ME??:confused:

10


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] CitricAcid
> ...



You ninja'd him

8...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

10
IT'S...IT'S...CUTE!!!!!!*explodes*


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2009)

Blue POWAH!
sqr(100).


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

lolz. 
10


----------



## Forte (Dec 31, 2009)

Shuckle


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 31, 2009)

Pi. (rawr, forte ninja'ed me. still the same score though)

(btw, forte. your youtube icon sends me to)

http://youtube.com/http://youtube.com/user/fswaddle 
._.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

um....
WOOT YAZ ROCKZ ON NO AVATER!!!!

TENZ!!!! 1010101010101!!! TO THE MILLIONTH POWA!!


----------



## MW1990 (Dec 31, 2009)

4 .


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

9
Looks like _____...yet not so bad...heheh...lol


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Hurray for animation. 

10


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2009)

YAY, LEMON/NAGISA COMBO IS BACK IN ACTION!
10..


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

9..

lol to lemon with sunglasses.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

That's John Lemon you fool!

10


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Strange.... 
7. 

Actually, I believe that's RICK Lemon...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 31, 2009)

0.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Negative Pi To The Millionth Power.


----------



## Quaddro (Dec 31, 2009)

10.

I just love lemons.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

0
Where's your spirit in avies!


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 1, 2010)

8 if its megaman. 6 if its any thing else.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> 8 if its megaman. 6 if its any thing else.



It is Megaman.

Citric Acid: 9
Lemons are awesome.


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

10....

animated ftw!


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Animated Nagisas are awesome. 
9.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

9!!!!


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

10


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 1, 2010)

8. Looks like my uncle.


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

7...


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

9..


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

9.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

10


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 1, 2010)

cool lemon 6.5/10
i dont rate easy...


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

What is that? 

7


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

He's a meanie.
9
Citric, if you want, I can make your avie have a transparent background.


----------



## TioMario (Jan 1, 2010)

9/10 cause I loved Megaman when I was little


----------



## RubiksKid (Jan 1, 2010)

8/10 Problem solved pretty fast!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

RubiksKid said:


> 8/10 Problem solved pretty fast!



9.936. Now solve it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

5.


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2010)

YUSOHARSH?

8..


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> He's a meanie.
> 9
> Citric, if you want, I can make your avie have a transparent background.



Edward: 9

And Death, that would be nice. 
I would appreciate that.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

0.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Why so harsh? 
10. 
This pic is epic in full.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 1, 2010)

10 for Lemon with shades


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2010)

10 for bunny.
1st post in GMT-5 2010.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 1, 2010)

7, basic but yeahhhh


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2010)

10
IT'S CUTE!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

5.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 1, 2010)

10


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

3.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

10...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

3.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

10.... 
Why so harsh?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2010)

3, not being harsh, 5 is average & yours is a bit below average in my opinion.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 1, 2010)

Well ok then. 
10.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 1, 2010)

80 billion. Jk 9 I like lemon water it's healthy.


----------



## Omniscient (Jan 1, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann
favorit OH cuber so 10/10


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

7.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

07


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

Hehe, people hate meh avatar.

8.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

ya we do 0.
did you rate before or after change


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

Before.

Still 8


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

7, its kinda cool.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

10.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

6.


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

Your a REALLY harsh rater.

8...


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

9.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 6, 2010)

8.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

9.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

10 for animated cube!


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

9 for non-animated cube!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

no, mine should be a 0 for parity.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

I was thinking of posting 2 for parity. I hate parity... ><

2 for parity >:]


----------



## Caedus (Jan 6, 2010)

8 for slice moves.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 6, 2010)

10
For a MOVING RUBIKS CUBE!


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

Its kind of scary lol
8


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

03.


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

10..


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

6....


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice shades 

9/10


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 6, 2010)

10/10.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 6, 2010)

0 for parity. (was 2 a while ago..)


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

10. 
Kewl


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 6, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> 0 for parity. (was 2 a while ago..)



Parity hater, Parity is awesome!!!

Lol, CitricAcid gets a 5 because lemons don't taste good.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

WHAT?!?!?! 
MEANIE! 

5 for you. 
Is it just Gabasoft?


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 6, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> WHAT?!?!?!
> MEANIE!
> 
> 5 for you.
> Is it just Gabasoft?



4, because now that lemon is getting to me.

No, it's hi-games.net.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 6, 2010)

oh, ok. 
still 5. 

FEAR RICK LEMON!!!!111!!!


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

Its growing on me. 7


----------



## Caedus (Jan 6, 2010)

Chueh! 9.


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

7...


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 6, 2010)

10, that made me lol so hard the first time I saw it. Someone besides Citric Acid this time please?

EDIT: Ninja'd! My first time!


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 6, 2010)

meh 5

i never got the hang of gabbasoft, always got annoyed at it and started smashing fists at my keyboard until it solved itself


----------



## Edmund (Jan 6, 2010)

Oooh it changes but whatever designs, if only they were cooler. 7. (That's actually really good from me)

Does anyone actually understand mine or just like it cause it is Chueh.


----------



## Edward (Jan 6, 2010)

Hes peeing in a cup right?

8..


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 6, 2010)

is there any joke or anything with it? i think its cool, but dont get it lol, and 7 for the edward


----------



## Fox (Jan 7, 2010)

Hum... 8 because it changes.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 7, 2010)

7 for matching your name but not too good.
I guess no one ever heard "Me Chinese, me play joke go pee-pee in your coke." It's a panda (like from China) and it's a coke can (not sure if that's too small). The guy who painted it is Chinese so it's not racist just like Adam Sandler's Chanukah Song isn't offensive cause he's Jewish.


----------



## Forte (Jan 7, 2010)

Inferno Tempest


----------



## Edmund (Jan 7, 2010)

06


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 7, 2010)

9 Cool panda


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 7, 2010)

8 I lol'd at it the first time.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 7, 2010)

8.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 7, 2010)

5 old pic


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 7, 2010)

4.5, not really funny.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 7, 2010)

10
AVATAR FTFWB


----------



## Edward (Jan 7, 2010)

8...


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

8.


----------



## Fox (Jan 7, 2010)

8 Because it's cubing related


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

6 because its fox related...


----------



## Caedus (Jan 7, 2010)

6. Animated gets a little irritating after a while.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 7, 2010)

6 cus i dont get it lol


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

5. The colors hurt my eyes ><


----------



## Novriil (Jan 7, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> 5. The colors hurt my eyes ><



9.9 I like it.


mine is boring :/


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

8 because you're so much faster than me.


----------



## Novriil (Jan 7, 2010)

Kwayetus said:


> 8 because you're so much faster than me.



9.9.... same..

But umm.. that's 4x4 in the middle of the solve


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 7, 2010)

8 again for the same reason... and what 4x4?


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2010)

6. Animation gets old after a while.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 10, 2010)

7.5... not sure if it's a panda or something else. Either way, it's alright.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 10, 2010)

08. Classic for you but it's not something that's so traditional I just need it and it got old.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 10, 2010)

8


----------



## Edmund (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think that's funny. Yes I get it though.
05


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 10, 2010)

7. :O


----------



## Forte (Jan 10, 2010)

Elemental Hero Mudballman


----------



## Caedus (Jan 10, 2010)

10, just cause it's Forte.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 10, 2010)

7

EDIT: Ninja'd... 7.5 to you again caedus. The 7 was to Forte


Edmund said:


> 08. Classic for you but it's not something that's so traditional I just need it and it got old.



Ah yes, I've mentioned that I'm getting tired of it myself, but I haven't found a pic nice enough that I want to replace my current avatar with. Also, I'm scared people won't recognize me, since many people remember each other by avatars 
/-.-/


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 10, 2010)

10. YouNoob is classic.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2010)

I think my avatar is the one thing Ill never change.

oh and 10...


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm... yay Nagisa! 7.


----------



## Fox (Jan 10, 2010)

10!!!!!


----------



## Edmund (Jan 10, 2010)

07


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> I think my avatar is the one thing Ill never change.
> 
> oh and 10...



I was wrong .

8..


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 17, 2010)

7 and a half lol


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

6 I don't get it.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 18, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> 6 I don't get it.



8, and it says "ernie is cool =]" I, being ernie, and then a pic of me..


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 18, 2010)

4.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 18, 2010)

9.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

10!


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 18, 2010)

Is that your cat? 
7.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 18, 2010)

9.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Is that your cat?
> 7.



No, and 10 for ^


----------



## elimescube (Jan 18, 2010)

9 - Looks like my cat, Gandalf, from when I was a small boy. I like cats 

*1337!*


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 18, 2010)

z0mg elimez 4 hax0r!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Score:

1337/1337 for your leetness.


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 18, 2010)

10/10

Made me fall off my chair laughing xD


----------



## Caedus (Jan 18, 2010)

Too small to see. 6.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

8...
If you can name the anime and the scene that my avatar is from, youll get anything I can give you right now.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> 8...
> If you can name the anime and the scene that my avatar is from, youll get anything I can give you right now.



7

From Kanon.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 18, 2010)

07


----------



## Caedus (Jan 18, 2010)

8.0


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

8.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 18, 2010)

YES, 10!


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 8...
> ...



So what do you want?

10 zb..


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I want a miniC.

7


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



I give you the power to get a miniC.Now! Onward to popbuying!
10..


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 18, 2010)

10

wouldnt she be getting a bit dizzy by now??


----------



## adimare (Jan 18, 2010)

6. Nice, but distracting after a few moments.

EDIT: Meant for Edward's, 5 for Kevster270. Too tiny to be appreciated.


----------



## idpapro (Jan 18, 2010)

7 pretty cool!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 18, 2010)

8.75 cuz it makes so much sense


----------



## idpapro (Jan 18, 2010)

3, too generic


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Jan 18, 2010)

10 because thats my future 7x7
right?


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

7. What is it?


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Jan 18, 2010)

metallica ride the lightning album 
6 because i dont like anime sorry


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> 7. What is it?



I put a moving avatar but it wouldn't move...how do I make it move!


----------



## bwatkins (Jan 18, 2010)

8 for riding the lightning.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > 7. What is it?
> ...



Are you linking to a moving GIF file?

8 bwatkins


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I saved to GIF but its not moving...


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2010)

0 because nothing is there


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 0 because nothing is there



There should be. BUT ITS NOT MOVING.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > 0 because nothing is there
> ...


I see nothing there.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

10..


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



grrr....The post above me is moving, but im not.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jan 18, 2010)

0 nothings there


----------



## doud0un3 (Jan 18, 2010)

9 nice picture ^^


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jan 18, 2010)

ya and 8


----------



## doud0un3 (Jan 18, 2010)

thank 9


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

8 but shouldn't yes_we_can have that avatar?


----------



## Edmund (Jan 18, 2010)

08


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

007


----------



## doud0un3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> 8 but shouldn't yes_we_can have that avatar?



if you want it just pm me


what is that vaseline?


3


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

doud0un3 said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > 8 but shouldn't yes_we_can have that avatar?
> ...



toothpaste


----------



## Kevster270 (Jan 18, 2010)

quite random

7


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2010)

9. Now I can read it


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 18, 2010)

7, I don't like Anime (I love manga) but enjoy spinning.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 18, 2010)

8, coz you're gangsta.


----------



## Caedus (Jan 18, 2010)

8. Not much's up, just the sky. (yes, I know I'm hilarious)


----------



## idpapro (Jan 18, 2010)

9.99999999 PANDA BEAR!!! WITH MUSIC!!!


----------



## SebCube (Jan 18, 2010)

8!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2010)

10
Cats FTFW


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 18, 2010)

Getting old. 7.824.

EDIT: That means "change we can believe in".


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

10. BLD!


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 18, 2010)

8 cus i sorta dont get it but still looks pretty


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 18, 2010)

4.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 18, 2010)

9, its art.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 18, 2010)

8

pretty cool


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 18, 2010)

8. Is the cube too hard for him?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 18, 2010)

8.

P.S. You should change your signature to "Taiyan's and miniQJ's and Maru's oh my!".


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

08.

oh and does anyone know who that is in mine?


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

10
Nope, have no idea who he is.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 26, 2010)

7.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

06
cmon Edward do you really not know who it is?


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

Jesus? 

10..


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

Edward said:


> Jesus?
> 
> 10..



No.
Anime policy: 0 boom!

Paul Reubens!


----------



## SebCube (Jan 26, 2010)

7...


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

What a handsome fellow ya got thar

9...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 26, 2010)

gay.

-10


----------



## SebCube (Jan 26, 2010)

gayer.

-20
looks like Edwards is better than nothing huh?


----------



## PeterNewton (Jan 26, 2010)

EDIT: 9.
I swear its the same bunch of people who keep reviving this thread and posting every other post. Don't you get tired of rating each other?

EDIT: what the heck, there was a different post above me before with no pic.


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

8...

lolno


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

zero


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 26, 2010)

07


----------



## Caedus (Jan 26, 2010)

Is that from 9? Either way. 9.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 26, 2010)

10


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2010)

9...


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

0!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jan 26, 2010)

5.00


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 26, 2010)

7 it took me a while to get it


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 26, 2010)

0. 

no, just no.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 26, 2010)

09. but only cause you gave richard a 0


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 26, 2010)

2. Not a fan of mug shots.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 26, 2010)

0..


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 31, 2010)

9 Mega man in pwn (it's stil mega man right?).


----------



## Tdude (Jan 31, 2010)

8(too short)


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 31, 2010)

What is it? 3.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 31, 2010)

ive rated your avatar about 3 times now 

8


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 1, 2010)

8/10. Pretty cool, but pretty blurry.


----------



## adimare (Feb 1, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 8/10. Pretty cool, but pretty blurry.



3/10 for re-using the avatar from bodybuilding.com


----------



## panyan (Feb 1, 2010)

7/10, i like the vintage-ness


----------



## Muesli (Feb 1, 2010)

10/10.


----------



## Googlrr (Feb 1, 2010)

10/10. Looks like xkcd


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 1, 2010)

adimare said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > 8/10. Pretty cool, but pretty blurry.
> ...



That's not my avatar on bodybuilding.com ...

1/10 to the guy above me


----------



## Edward (Feb 1, 2010)

10
buffa than meh


----------



## (R) (Feb 1, 2010)

5 if you're going to get an animated avatar, at list get one that doesn't skip 65 degrees of its turn when it turns its head.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 1, 2010)

07


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 1, 2010)

Before searching your avatar on TinEye, 3.

After searching your avatar on TinEye, 8.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 1, 2010)

07.
and what's tinEye?


----------



## OregonTrail (Feb 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> 07.
> and what's tinEye?



Allows you to use an image as a search term.

Ergo I found out who that was a picture of, lol.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 1, 2010)

OregonTrail said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > 07.
> ...



wow. that's really interesting and that blows my mind at how that was made.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 1, 2010)

6
is that guy in jail?


----------



## Edmund (Feb 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 6
> is that guy in jail?



No. He has his in show at Club Nokia currently. Pee-Wee Herman!


----------



## Caedus (Feb 1, 2010)

√16
Oh, wait, I rated the wrong person.

Edmund: 6.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 1, 2010)

8.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm just feeling nice today, 10!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 1, 2010)

11


----------



## Caedus (Feb 1, 2010)

That defeats the purpose of a rating...
8, I have actually sat on a pyraminx... It hurts.

EDIT:
Arg, ninja'd again... Forget this, I'm gonna go play WoW.

CubesOfTheWorld: 2. Much too generic.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 1, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> 11


Haha Thanks!


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 1, 2010)

3

kthxbai


----------



## Edmund (Feb 1, 2010)

07. i have no idea what that is tho.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> 07. i have no idea what that is tho.


It's an orange guy with a spear saying "Cubes FTW!".

8


----------



## Edmund (Feb 1, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > 07. i have no idea what that is tho.
> ...



Ahh cool that makes sense! 9!


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 1, 2010)

Edmund said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


You look like a serious cuber lol! 8/10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

9
Fail. But funny.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 9
> Fail. But funny.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
that looks like a character that can be used in super smash brothers brawl . 10/10


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2010)

9/10
awesome


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

. 9


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

8
I hate Maplestory. Hackers WERE everywhere and Mods just stood and were like "F Yeah. I is supreme" That was backw hen I played though.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 2, 2010)

8. it was a little lower because it is not cubing related. i like how it moves tho.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

1.

If you think you are awesome because it's a cube, think again.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 2, 2010)

yea. u got a 0 for a dumb mmorpg game


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

9 Because MS improved now.
Edit:Ninja'd. And 5. Classic, but work on your attitude.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2010)

3/10
ehh


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 2, 2010)

will anyone rate my avatar now? everyone is skipping me!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 2, 2010)

bump


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok I will rate your avatar

umm...

1/10, its just a roobicks cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

Rating your avie isn't gonna effect your life. And I didn't skip you. And you don't need to bump, someone will pass by here eventually.
5.
Edit:Wow. Seriously? Ninja'd AGAIN.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Ok I will rate your avatar
> 
> umm...
> 
> 1/10, its just a roobicks cube.



i like your avatar, mister "roobicks cube"


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

0, you asked for it by bumping a thread in 3 min.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Rating your avie isn't gonna effect your life. And I didn't skip you. And you don't need to bump, someone will pass by here eventually.
> 5.



who said it would affect me ol' life?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2010)

0 ...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Rating your avie isn't gonna effect your life. And I didn't skip you. And you don't need to bump, someone will pass by here eventually.
> ...


You seemed impatient of it.
And 8 btw, to The 70sShowdude. Nice pose xD


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2010)

10...


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

8 You skipped a few frames.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 2, 2010)

8 reminds me of clowns.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

10



Spoiler



Your avatar is my favorite on the forums. Seriously.


----------



## Forte (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheyenne is the capital of Wyoming


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

Forte said:


> Cheyenne is the capital of Wyoming



lolwut?


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 2, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> 10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 You just made me very happy.


----------



## PeterNewton (Feb 2, 2010)

2. meh.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

10
RAR


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 2, 2010)

7.08


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

0.94


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

9.08


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 2, 2010)

3.14 apple pie


----------



## PeterNewton (Feb 2, 2010)

2.7182818284590452353602874713526624977572470936999595749669676277240766303535475945713821785251664274274663919320030599218174135966290435729003342952605956307381323286279434907632338298807531952510190115738341879307021540891499348841675092447614606680822648001684774118537423454424371075390777449920695517027618386062613313845830007520449338265602976067371132007093287091274437470472306969772093101416928368190255151086574637721112523897844250569536967707854499699679468644549059879316368892300987931277361782154249992295763514822082698951936680331825288693984964651058209392398294887933203625094431173012381970684161403970198376793206832823764648042953118023287825098194558153017567173613320698112509961818815930416903515988885193458072738667385894228792284998920868058257492796104841984443634632449684875602336248270419786232090021609902353043699418491463140934317381436405462531520961836908887070167683964243781405927145635490613031072085103837505101157477041718986106873969655212671546889570350354


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 2, 2010)

Is that e?

6. Too much darkness.


----------



## Forte (Feb 2, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Cheyenne is the capital of Wyoming
> 
> lolwut?



Cheyenne is the capital of Wyoming


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 2, 2010)

8 Shinyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## grundo (Feb 2, 2010)

6. What is that?


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2010)

3.
14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510
58209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
82148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128
48111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196
44288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091
45648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273
72458700660631558817488152092096282925409171536436
78925903600113305305488204665213841469519415116094
33057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548
07446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912
98336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798
60943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132
00056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872
14684409012249534301465495853710507922796892589235
42019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960
51870721134999999837297804995105973173281609631859
50244594553469083026425223082533446850352619311881
71010003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303
59825349042875546873115956286388235378759375195778
18577805321712268066130019278766111959092164201989
38095257201065485863278865936153381827968230301952
03530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151
55748572424541506959508295331168617278558890750983
81754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012
85836160356370766010471018194295559619894676783744
94482553797747268471040475346462080466842590694912
93313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511
25338243003558764024749647326391419927260426992279
67823547816360093417216412199245863150302861829745
55706749838505494588586926995690927210797509302955
32116534498720275596023648066549911988183479775356
63698074265425278625518184175746728909777727938000
81647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548
16136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333
45477624168625189835694855620992192221842725502542
56887671790494601653466804988627232791786085784383
82796797668145410095388378636095068006422512520511
73929848960841284886269456042419652850222106611863
06744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917287
46776465757396241389086583264599581339047802759009
94657640789512694683983525957098258226205224894077
26719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203
49625245174939965143142980919065925093722169646151
57098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382
68683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680
84598727364469584865383673622262609912460805124388
43904512441365497627807977156914359977001296160894
41694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506
01684273945226746767889525213852254995466672782398
64565961163548862305774564980355936345681743241125
15076069479451096596094025228879710893145669136867
22874894056010150330861792868092087476091782493858
90097149096759852613655497818931297848216829989487
22658804857564014270477555132379641451523746234364
54285844479526586782105114135473573952311342716610
21359695362314429524849371871101457654035902799344
03742007310578539062198387447808478489683321445713
86875194350643021845319104848100537061468067491927
81911979399520614196634287544406437451237181921799
98391015919561814675142691239748940907186494231961
56794520809514655022523160388193014209376213785595
66389377870830390697920773467221825625996615014215
03068038447734549202605414665925201497442850732518
66600213243408819071048633173464965145390579626856
10055081066587969981635747363840525714591028970641
40110971206280439039759515677157700420337869936007
23055876317635942187312514712053292819182618612586
73215791984148488291644706095752706957220917567116
72291098169091528017350671274858322287183520935396
57251210835791513698820914442100675103346711031412
67111369908658516398315019701651511685171437657618
35155650884909989859982387345528331635507647918535
89322618548963213293308985706420467525907091548141
65498594616371802709819943099244889575712828905923
23326097299712084433573265489382391193259746366730
58360414281388303203824903758985243744170291327656
18093773444030707469211201913020330380197621101100
44929321516084244485963766983895228684783123552658
21314495768572624334418930396864262434107732269780
28073189154411010446823252716201052652272111660396
66557309254711055785376346682065310989652691862056
47693125705863566201855810072936065987648611791045


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 2, 2010)

1 a cat on a cubing forum?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

9
Cheer up./


----------



## grundo (Feb 2, 2010)

10. Awesome!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

10
Adorable.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2010)

1
Stupid.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 3, 2010)

8.


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2010)

10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus?
> ...




I thought it was you.

3


----------



## Kevster270 (Feb 3, 2010)

grabbing a lightbulb?? what??
6.9932745659237


----------



## Edmund (Feb 3, 2010)

04. idk?!


----------



## Kevster270 (Feb 3, 2010)

(its an octopus getting angry at a storebought xD)
looks slightly like dave grawl
8.5


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 3, 2010)

8/10

Creative


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 3, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Cheyenne is the capital of Wyoming
> ...



he's right


----------



## fundash (Feb 3, 2010)

8/10

v7......ya


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2010)

8.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

10
Cute


----------



## Edmund (Feb 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 10
> Cute



NO! Just for that you getta 0. lol


----------



## fundash (Feb 3, 2010)

4...
kinda creeps me out for some reason


----------



## Caedus (Feb 3, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



Yes, and he's Forte Shinko. 'Nuff said.

Fundash, 7.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 3, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



7.462. Old.


----------



## grundo (Feb 3, 2010)

10


----------



## Caedus (Feb 3, 2010)

6. Kinda creepy.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

7.5 I don't get it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

Edmund said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > 10
> ...



Wow. I thought we were rating avies, not comments. :fp
above Me: 8. Glowy, but can't really see what it is. But it looks cool.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 3, 2010)

2
For some reason, I just hate your avatar.


----------



## danix800 (Feb 3, 2010)

can't get it...:fp


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 3, 2010)

11


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 3, 2010)

9 for epic banana.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 3, 2010)

10 for U/F = W/G


----------



## HaraldS (Feb 3, 2010)

Evil banana?! 9


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 3, 2010)

8/10

Classic show.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 3, 2010)

8 for buffness?


----------



## Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

8 It's nice


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 3, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
FOX FTW
11/10


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 3, 2010)

10, it made me lol


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 3, 2010)

10! 

must say i love your stickers


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2010)

10 for animated avie...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 4, 2010)

5 cuz, its meh. I got a new one, but look kinda closely.


----------



## SkateboardingCuber (Feb 4, 2010)

ten because it's hilarious!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 4, 2010)

4, why no shirt?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 4, 2010)

8/10

Pretty Cool


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 4, 2010)

10, but talk about a showoff...
just kidding!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 4, 2010)

9.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 4, 2010)

9, simple but powerful, elegant, and relevant


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 4, 2010)

10/10 thats just awesome


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 4, 2010)

10 because it's just INSANITY


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 4, 2010)

10


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 4, 2010)

10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 4, 2010)

0.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 5, 2010)

9. Chueh.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 5, 2010)

0, tatoos are gross.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 5, 2010)

10. Now I know what Faz will look like in 20 years...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 5, 2010)

Caedus said:


> 10. Now I know what Faz will look like in 20 years...



That is definitely my new sig...


----------



## Fox (Feb 5, 2010)

10!!! Feliks...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

9!!! Fox!


----------



## calekewbs (Feb 5, 2010)

10... I like green! lol


----------



## H (Feb 5, 2010)

3,5 i know the point but the point is to low quality..


----------



## Basel (Feb 5, 2010)

10! Never gonna give you up!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 5, 2010)

6. No! I didn't!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2010)

10, nice colors.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 7, 2010)

5. These Chopper avatars are lame.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2010)

8 for blurry kinda blueness


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

8.5


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2010)

10, i swear i have seen this pic before somewhere else.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2010)

6...


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 10, i swear i have seen this pic before somewhere else.....



the only place would be on this forum, that is my cat, Maximo

10..rubik's magic!


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2010)

Cat. 10.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> 5. These Chopper avatars are lame.



lol...i didn't know that chopper have an Avatar


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

5.0


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2010)

10 ... the cat looks funny


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

it was a weird angle.

10, rubiks magic and checkerboards.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 7, 2010)

8.5. Hello Kitty!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2010)

7, my favourite colour is blue


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 7, 2010)

10! Just because I'm a nice person!


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 7, 2010)

0 Uuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## AJ Blair (Feb 7, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> 0 Uuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!



but I rubbed my face up against a scanner just for you!


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 7, 2010)

AJ Blair said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > 0 Uuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
> ...





Thomas09 said:


> 0 Uuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## fundash (Feb 7, 2010)

cool blue....thing
10


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 7, 2010)

Kitty? 10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

5, I want my new one to have some feedback, not just numbers please.


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2010)

6. a bit boring IMO


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

2.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

9
Nice job.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 9
> Nice job.



Actually that was taken during the solve, I think I got a 6.xy on that one. I would've used a 4x4x4 solve, but in every single one my cube was glowing from the flash.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 7, 2010)

9
How come you ain't rating mine, eh? EH???


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

6, I thought I did. Sorry.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 7, 2010)

whoops wrong page xD

5/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 7, 2010)

3, too much stuff, I can't see what it is.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2010)

7...


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 7...



Nice avvie. 8.936.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2010)

Your "aak, I'm trying to remember and my arms are sore" face. Nice. 10.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 7, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Your "aak, I'm trying to remember and my arms are sore" face. Nice. 10.



Nice. 7.729. Getting a bit old.
ETA of CW release?


----------



## JackJ (Feb 7, 2010)

3 million


----------



## Caedus (Feb 7, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > Your "aak, I'm trying to remember and my arms are sore" face. Nice. 10.
> ...



Old? I just got this one.

3 for Sesame Street.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 7, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Caedus said:
> ...



7.728. Still old, and decending.
ETA OF CW RELEASE?


----------



## Caedus (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, uhh, I don't know. It depends on school. I'm writing up bio stuff for most of today, so not today. I should be able to edit it sometime during the week.

9.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 10, 2010)

2/10 tattos are gross lol


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 10, 2010)

4.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2010)

10. Current and from a recent comp!
W00t!


----------



## Edward (Feb 10, 2010)

Omg lol I was thoroughly shocked...

10


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2010)

8.9 /10


----------



## Caedus (Feb 10, 2010)

Meh. 6


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 10, 2010)

Caedus said:


> Meh. 6



Meh. 6.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 10, 2010)

8 more scary avatars from Ranzha.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 10, 2010)

Bluishness. 5.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 10, 2010)

Ummmmmmmm 5


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 10, 2010)

um, 6 or 7.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 10, 2010)

10 best avatar ever


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 10, 2010)

9.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 10, 2010)

8 lubs de megaman.


----------



## Edward (Feb 10, 2010)

9..


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2010)

6...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 10, 2010)

9.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 10, 2010)

8, I've loved that avatar ever since you changed to it.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 10, 2010)

EDWARD, THAT'S MY OLD AVATAR FROM 2009. KFLDSJL:FJDSLFJ:LSD


YOU GET INFINITY DIVIDED BY ZERO.

Evangelion is a classic, but in my opinion is over-rated by many.
It's good, ending was trippy, but it's not as amazing as so many people describe.

Great anime though.


----------



## Edward (Feb 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> EDWARD, THAT'S MY OLD AVATAR FROM 2009. KFLDSJL:FJDSLFJ:LSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NGE ftw?
9.

The ending of the movie is what caused my sig. I had to do a bit of digging to understand the ending.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 10, 2010)

8.5


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 10, 2010)

Even after watching _End of Evangelion_
And reading interpretations, I still didn't understand.

I had to ask my super weeaboo friend to explain it to me.
Then I was just like, "wat".


----------



## Edward (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol yeah. Took me a while to get it too. 

*But now its time to hop to another series, as I've gotten as much as much as I can get out of NGE. Any anime you Highly recommend (off the top of your head)?*

10.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm, according to this:
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Elcarc

You haven't seen Zetsubou sensei yet.

http://myanimelist.net/anime/2605/Sayonara_Zetsubou_Sensei
It's well received and well liked among most people.
Dialogue heavy.

You have to think fast to understand the humor.
First season was better than 2nd or 3rd.
Because the subsequent seasons were repetitive in their humor.


http://myanimelist.net/anime/5680/K-ON!
If you like moe stuff~

http://myanimelist.net/anime/853/Ouran_High_School_Host_Club
If you like girly stuff. Funny though.
For some reason, they changed the ending in the anime, so unlike the manga, it has a horrible crap ending. d:


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Hmmm, according to this:
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Elcarc
> 
> You haven't seen Zetsubou sensei yet.
> ...



Boxxy DESERVES a 10.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 12, 2010)

9
You look as happy as a sub5-er


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 9
> You look as happy as a sub5-er



It was a random avvie pose XD.
I'll make a new one nao.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 12, 2010)

Everyone forgets mine.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 12, 2010)

4. Not even old-school. Just GBA-style. :\


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 12, 2010)

6. Creepy....


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 12, 2010)

8, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 12, 2010)

9 Me lieks kitty.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 12, 2010)

7 Whats tht?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 12, 2010)

7. It's futura ocean. Made by some guy but it's awesome.


----------



## Fox (Feb 12, 2010)

10 Cool!


----------



## Feryll (Feb 16, 2010)

Small bump. Both of the above ratings are off page? anyway, RED FOX! Foxes are cool, 9.75/10


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 16, 2010)

10.


----------



## Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

7.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 16, 2010)

4.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 16, 2010)

8___


----------



## PeterNewton (Feb 16, 2010)

ho hum. 4. boring but a nice collection.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 16, 2010)

4.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

8.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 18, 2010)

6.


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

7...


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 18, 2010)

7.365.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 18, 2010)

1.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

7.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 18, 2010)

5.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 18, 2010)

7.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

7.5. A bit more relevant with your username, it looks cool, but you can't deny megaman.


----------



## SebCube (Feb 18, 2010)

6.6


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 18, 2010)

10 for the weird cat


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2010)

0 lengthen.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 18, 2010)

7 mine has also been lengthened.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

10 because I have played SSBB for over 140 hours.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2010)

10, I just love your avatar.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

10, I always smile when I see kitty.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 18, 2010)

9.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Parity (Feb 18, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> 9.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


8
.88


----------



## maxcube (Feb 18, 2010)

8

hehe


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

7 is dat a chocobo?!?!


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2010)

An odd vortex of awesomeness.
9.452.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 20, 2010)

1.


----------



## Edward (Feb 20, 2010)

Fack dude, animated ftw!
9.
Would be 10 if the BG of the GIF matched the BG of SS.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 20, 2010)

3.


----------



## Feryll (Feb 20, 2010)

7. I think the lighting is too bright; I can barely read the time. But it was a good angle.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

4 too uncreative.


----------



## PeterNewton (Feb 20, 2010)

2.


----------



## Edward (Feb 20, 2010)

7?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 20, 2010)

5 don't really like it.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 20, 2010)

0.00


----------



## c1829 (Feb 20, 2010)

4 too simple


----------



## nate333667 (Feb 21, 2010)

9/10: what's that thing from? I've seen it before... First post ever by me! my name number (333667) is really cool, try this: take the first and last numbers and multiply it by the original. you get 12345679. then multiply it by 8(because that's the one that's missing)...you get 98765432 cool!


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

7. What is that? It looks like a deer/ dog/ cow/ horse thing.


----------



## nate333667 (Feb 21, 2010)

7. that's my dog trying to eat my camera


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 21, 2010)

8. for the thought being cute.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 21, 2010)

1 
What is it?


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 21, 2010)

7, something new.


----------



## Weston (Feb 21, 2010)

I love my avatar so much.


----------



## SuperEvenSteven (Feb 21, 2010)

8. Simply classic.

Yataa!!!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 21, 2010)

10
AZN!


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 21, 2010)

8, blends in very nicely with your username.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 21, 2010)

7 classic


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 21, 2010)

5 - I dont like emo's
or stick men


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 21, 2010)

4 wtf


----------



## Caedus (Feb 21, 2010)

6.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 21, 2010)

7.


----------



## H (Feb 21, 2010)

1. worst ive seen only edwards gay anime pictures are worse.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 21, 2010)

0. Rickroll deserves it.


----------



## H (Feb 21, 2010)

0 on you aswell hes scary


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 21, 2010)

-10 

Caedus's Avatar is not scary. How do you get that?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

6.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 21, 2010)

07. whatevssss


----------



## c1829 (Feb 21, 2010)

8 its pretty cool


----------



## DT546 (Feb 21, 2010)

10
yeeeeaaaaah!


----------



## Caedus (Feb 21, 2010)

Kinda boring. 6.


----------



## infringement153 (Feb 21, 2010)

Too frightening. 

1


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

2.


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2010)

3...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

What made it worse? 3.


----------



## Edward (Feb 21, 2010)

Change of heart maybe?
4 now. I'm feeling different :3.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

1. I'm feeling different also.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 21, 2010)

8.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2010)

TEN OUT OF TEN FOR RUBIK'S CYOOBS.

yay i finally got an avatar for someone to rate


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 22, 2010)

9. Lol


----------



## fundash (Feb 22, 2010)

9. Lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2010)

9. Lol


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 22, 2010)

8. lol.


----------



## fundash (Feb 22, 2010)

9. Lol


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Feb 22, 2010)

I liek ketteh and kewbs! 10/10


----------



## Caedus (Feb 22, 2010)

Yummy. 10.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 23, 2010)

1.... just creepy


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

3, why does everyone think Caedus's avatar is creepy?


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 23, 2010)

7. a competition pic is always a good sign.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

2, you made me lose.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 23, 2010)

4. I can't see the puzzle. 3x3? 2x2?


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 23, 2010)

I guess thats Cyanide and Happiness. 8


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 23, 2010)

BowDown2Gir said:


> I guess thats Cyanide and Happiness. 8



I JUST LOST >_>.

10 for epicness.


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

lolsmile.
10


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 23, 2010)

lolanime
10


----------



## Caedus (Feb 23, 2010)

How is my avatar scary? It's the face of anonymous, the scourge of the interwebs, the avatar of /b/.
Cool, not scary.

4. I don't like losing.


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

Caedus said:


> How is my avatar scary? It's the face of anonymous, the scourge of the interwebs, the avatar of /b/.
> Cool, not scary.
> 
> 4. I don't like losing.



Cool story bro
10.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 23, 2010)

5 dont ask me why


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 23, 2010)

Your score is......
:fp for being a :fp


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 23, 2010)

0.00 because you said i :fp


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 23, 2010)

0.00 because it IS a :fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 23, 2010)

10
When I look closely, I see a sea dragon.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 10
> When I look closely, I see a sea dragon.


9. There is? Not really.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 23, 2010)

10
On the left, there's a TINY opening that could be for a mouth. in the middle, there's a dark blue with a light blue circle in the middle.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, I see what you mean.

Your score, see above.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 23, 2010)

5 and i see the dragon too


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2010)

10, awesome!


----------



## 4guyswithlives (Feb 23, 2010)

10 Nice mix of cup stacks and rubiks cubes


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2010)

3.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 24, 2010)

[email protected]!, is that a kitty kat!?! 10/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

lolwut?

6.


----------



## mr. giggums (Feb 24, 2010)

8 for compition picture.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 24, 2010)

Does it's job. 7/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

2.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 24, 2010)

9 for comp picture


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 24, 2010)

7/10 i like cats  and cubes


----------



## Edward (Feb 24, 2010)

8..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2010)

7.5.


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 24, 2010)

Use a masters magic next time.
6


----------



## Edward (Feb 24, 2010)

7...


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 24, 2010)

Then you probably dont get the joke.
7


----------



## Edward (Feb 24, 2010)

I got it. Not that funny.
7 again


----------



## BowDown2Gir (Feb 24, 2010)

Silly sites file limitations wont let me use my epic .gif avatars. This one is a .gif too.
7 again.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

2.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 24, 2010)

10, yours is cool.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes! 5.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2010)

8.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 24, 2010)

10/10 cuz Magics own.

My avatar is foar teh ladies. It's meh doppelganger. Well, kinda. Ok not really.


----------



## c1829 (Feb 24, 2010)

5 he is way cooler with the beard than in that pic


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2010)

5.

New avatar, does it make me seem fancy?


----------



## Samania (Mar 4, 2010)

Woops looking at wrong avatar O_O 

9. hard to see what yur looking at


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2010)

3. 

I really don't understand what you mean. It's not looking at anything.


----------



## Edward (Mar 4, 2010)

9..


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 4, 2010)

5.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2010)

4. Fuzzy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

9.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 4, 2010)

5.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 4, 2010)

6.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 6, 2010)

8/10 
egg?


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 6, 2010)

9.


----------



## c1829 (Mar 6, 2010)

7.


----------



## GojiraFan13 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll give it a 10 'cause it looks like he's jammin' to some Gojira!


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 6, 2010)

10 GODZILLA


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 7, 2010)

8 V-Cube 7 FTW


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

can't c wut u did ther
3

EDIT: owait no, i c wat u did ther...

10

CATS RULE


----------



## Blake4512 (Mar 7, 2010)

10, SEXY MOVE AND ANIMATED AVATAR FTW


----------



## kooixh (Mar 17, 2010)

09


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 17, 2010)

9 amazing cube XD


----------



## c1829 (Apr 12, 2010)

5 Not a good picture at all


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 12, 2010)

10
Love that Pokemon


----------



## Edward (Apr 12, 2010)

7...
Woodalooloolooloo


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 12, 2010)

2.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 12, 2010)

10.


----------



## c1829 (Apr 12, 2010)

10 awesome


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 12, 2010)

7....I cant count higher


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 12, 2010)

5.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

10
Nice lol face


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2010)

10.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 12, 2010)

6.


----------



## c1829 (Apr 12, 2010)

10 I like


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 12, 2010)

10, who doesn't like pokémon


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

10, who doesn't like the V-cube 5


----------



## c1829 (Apr 13, 2010)

9 Dragonite is cool but not my favorite


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 13, 2010)

6. Just pokemon avatars are getting old now.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 13, 2010)

You're one to talk ^_^.
8.385


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

2 I hate pokemon


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

7...


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> You're one to talk ^_^.
> 8.385



I meant that because mine is a mix of my old avatar and pokemon (yes I stole it off Minigoings).

@Edward: 9, cute.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 13, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > You're one to talk ^_^.
> ...



8.232 and descending.
Better get a move on.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I meant that because mine is a mix of my old avatar and pokemon (yes I stole it off Minigoings).



How dare you! 

I actually prefer this to just the Pokemon. Good job! 

RVE gets 10.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I meant that because mine is a mix of my old avatar and pokemon (yes I stole it off Minigoings).
> ...



Yours is just epic.
11. Yeah, not even a decimal.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Yours is just epic.
> 11. Yeah, not even a decimal.



EDIT: 9, because of white cube.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm.. Upgrade of the last one. 9


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

10 for anime, but 6 for an anime I don't really like.

8...


----------



## Feryll (Apr 14, 2010)

Meh, it's ok. Not an annoying avatar, but I don't like anime too much.

5+
3.14159265358979326433832795028841971693993751058209749445921078164062862089986280348253421170679...


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 14, 2010)

5/10


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 15, 2010)

HsilgnE RelyT said:


> 5/10



4/10 can't even read it and it doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

7...
?'s R bettar?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward said:


> 7...
> ?'s R bettar?



10/10 awesome anime.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

I lol'd at the change
10


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 15, 2010)

92%


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

Ten out of ten.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 15, 2010)

Metronome...


Ten out of ten.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

10.


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

9...


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

10, I want some blue hair.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 15, 2010)

6, whats thespian?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 15, 2010)

9/10 for monkeys


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 15, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> 9/10 for monkeys



Sweet. 8.194.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 15, 2010)

8/10 for reminding me of the Tri- Force from The Legend of Zelda.
EDIT: Ninja'd
7/10


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 15, 2010)

0/10 I hate pokemon


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 15, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> 0/10 I hate pokemon



-4.365/10 for hating Pokémon.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 15, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> 6, whats thespian?



Rate the AVATAR not SIGNATURE
9001/10
Why? Because I CAN


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 15, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > 6, whats thespian?
> ...



Aperture Science: we do what we must because we can for the good of all of us except the ones who are dead.

Nice avatar. 8.763.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 15, 2010)

71% for me rating you two times in a row.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 15, 2010)

5/10
dont really like pokemon. Poor light texture


----------



## riffz (Apr 15, 2010)

3/10

Very drab looking.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 15, 2010)

0/10... because this isnt madness...

THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 15, 2010)

10/10 because it made me lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2010)

meh, 3


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 15, 2010)

*im bored so im rating again

7


----------



## pelley (Apr 15, 2010)

8/10 because I was vaguely reminded of Lewis Carroll.

Chris


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol wheres the signature to rate :O 10/10 for not havin one.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 15, 2010)

7/10
Can't read what it says

And this is not rate signature, it's avatar


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2010)

Feryll said:


> 7/10
> Can't read what it says
> 
> And this is not rate signature, it's avatar



tenn outta tenn 



Spoiler



]]:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fpspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam


----------



## Rayne (Apr 15, 2010)

10/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2010)

Rayne said:


> 10/10



∞/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

10. Classic.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2010)

9.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 15, 2010)

5.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 15, 2010)

8/10 Silly electric pokémon.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 16, 2010)

Spoiler












lol


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 16, 2010)

:fp


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 16, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> :fp



I had thought it was a solid 6.
Yours is 7.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 16, 2010)

zero


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 16, 2010)

8/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

4. To much like Cola's.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 16, 2010)

10 outta ten


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 16, 2010)

3, I don't like the way the background's style* goes with the pokemon's (I think) style*.

*Artwork style


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 16, 2010)

Clefairy used Aurora Beam. Wait, Metronome -> Aurora Beam. 8/10


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Apr 16, 2010)

i just like the pic....10/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 16, 2010)

4, I don't like pokemon, but don't condemn those who do, so just below average.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ocho


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2010)

6.


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

6...


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

...8.3176...lol..watever..but its cute..


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 16, 2010)

10
Blue hair ftw
EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2010)

8.


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

6...


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 16, 2010)

10.5


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 16, 2010)

Metronome!

I used one today during my solves :3.

9.238.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 16, 2010)

5 .


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 16, 2010)

5, mainly cus i dont get it


----------



## c1829 (Apr 16, 2010)

10 Diglett is awesome


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 16, 2010)

10. Niiiiiiice.


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2010)

9...


----------



## Zava (Apr 16, 2010)

4, sort of boring, sorry


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 16, 2010)

5 ...


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

7.5..wats tat sppsd 2 b..an electrocuted lynx???


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 16, 2010)

Ima go wit 7


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 18, 2010)

what is that a dragon around a triangle? 6/10
and that electrocuted lynx is a pokemon or did you already now that


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 18, 2010)

Seven


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2010)

Nine.

Not really because I like clefairy so much, but because I think you're a cool person.~


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, 9 for you too.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 18, 2010)

9  pokeeemon makes me want to poke that thing


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 18, 2010)

8.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

8. I don't like pokemon.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 18, 2010)

6 i don't like who doesn't like pokemons


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 18, 2010)

4, unoriginal.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 18, 2010)

8
gifs are cool


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 19, 2010)

Rating it (i/u)^3. My math skills are surprisingly weak.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 19, 2010)

9, funny.


----------



## c1829 (May 4, 2010)

6 cute


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 4, 2010)

GIF's FTW


----------



## Feryll (May 4, 2010)

seaking

9


----------



## maxcube (May 8, 2010)

8, pretty cool


----------



## TheMachanga (May 8, 2010)

2.


----------



## maxcube (May 8, 2010)

1.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 8, 2010)

2. sorry, I prefer moving avatars


----------



## maxcube (May 8, 2010)

Everyone hates my avatar... need to change it

Edit: Meh


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 8, 2010)

7....


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 8, 2010)

9.


----------



## x-colo-x (May 8, 2010)

6.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 8, 2010)

0.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

1.5-1+2-2.1


----------



## BigGreen (May 8, 2010)

7.5. pikachu is better


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 8, 2010)

10!


----------



## cincyaviation (May 9, 2010)

126-12+100-10


----------



## kprox1994 (May 9, 2010)

Eight


----------



## c1829 (May 9, 2010)

0.


----------



## kprox1994 (May 9, 2010)

First it was 6, now it is a 0, that makes no sense.
anyway, I give yours a 9.


----------



## buelercuber (May 9, 2010)

i want to sleep now for some odd reason ......
clefairy/10


----------



## Cubenovice (May 22, 2010)

6 for buelercuber.

What do you think of my new avatar?


----------



## Edward (May 22, 2010)

7.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2010)

*:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fpTHREE
OUT
OF
A
POSSIBLE
TEN
POINTS:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp​*
EDIT: dunno why i did that lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 22, 2010)

Infinity
It's Konata


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 22, 2010)

5.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 22, 2010)

8.


----------



## cubemaster13 (May 22, 2010)

8! i love weezer


----------



## oskarasbrink (May 22, 2010)

8 that's quite cool actually


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 22, 2010)

10!!!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

Highlight the next line to figure out your score.
*10​*


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Highlight the next line to figure out your score.
> *10​*



1/2 a point.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 22, 2010)

9.


----------



## dabmasta (May 22, 2010)

4. Super sayan's aren't that super anymore


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 22, 2010)

4.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2010)

Spoiler



................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



































∞
































































































​


​


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flair for the dramatic, eh? Don't do that in the future. You'll only come across as stupid.

Anyway, 7 for your avatar. I've always loved that picture, originality be damned.


----------



## riffz (May 22, 2010)

3/10.

10 for the pear and -7 for text that's too small to read.


----------



## RubiksDude (May 22, 2010)

9/10, I love it for no reason.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 23, 2010)

A Bit bland 6/10


----------



## ben1996123 (May 23, 2010)

A Bit bland 6/10


----------



## Luigimamo (May 23, 2010)

Nice squirrel.






Boy

12/pi


----------



## Edward (May 23, 2010)

Kind of common. Almost too common. 
2...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 23, 2010)

4.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 23, 2010)

0.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 23, 2010)

6.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 23, 2010)

10


----------



## ben1996123 (May 23, 2010)

-1


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

7 it's cool


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 23, 2010)

10
Basic color lines give a 3D effect. WIN


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 23, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 10
> Basic color lines give a 3D effect. WIN


Thank you!  lol
10, pic's pretty cool AND it matches your username  
edit: @vcuber13, 10 for canada!!yeah!


----------



## TheMachanga (May 24, 2010)

5.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 8, 2010)

Ooh...That's a toughy
I'm gonna have to go with a 7.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 8, 2010)

mt dew... you know the effects  3 cause i'm a boy


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 8, 2010)

3. Can't really see it and boring >__>

EDIT: Got ninja'd


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 8, 2010)

9, looks funy 

(my avatar: its a storebought because I was scared my bird might take a dump on it)


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 8, 2010)

9. Birds are cool, and it goes together with ur sig.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 8, 2010)

3 math textbooks out of 10 calculators.
Because I don't know what it is.


----------



## FruitSalad (Jun 8, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> it goes together with ur sig.


Never noticed that at first


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 8, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > it goes together with ur sig.
> ...







Gurplex2 said:


> 3 math textbooks out of 10 calculators.
> Because I don't know what it is.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choose_function


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 8, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> FruitSalad said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



Lol It is probably simple, wikipedia is the worst for math!


----------



## Samania (Jun 8, 2010)

7.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

10. Yes.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 8, 2010)

7. Give us back da exeggutor!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 8, 2010)

10, I like it. But I like this one better.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 8, 2010)

10/13.


----------



## riffz (Jun 8, 2010)

7/10

Awesome smiley is awesome, but an over-abused meme.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 8, 2010)

4.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 8, 2010)

6. Looks copied and pasted.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 9, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> 6. Looks copied and pasted.



Evil face.
6.349.

Just changed mine! Is it less creepy?


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ooh...That's a toughy
> I'm gonna have to go with a 7.



I just want to be rated 6


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 9, 2010)

1, I don't like animals and the don't like me


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 10, 2010)

6.826--I can't see it well.

Mine didn't get rated. Sadface.


----------



## Forte (Jun 10, 2010)

flower


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 10, 2010)

[11:56:49 PM] Forte Shinko: POCKY
[11:56:51 PM] Forte Shinko: OMFG


----------



## Samania (Jun 10, 2010)

How about.. 10?


----------



## Edward (Jun 10, 2010)

10 for perry but 7 because I don't really like disney. So 8.5, but I'm nice so I round up to:

9/10.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 10, 2010)

1, sorry


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 10, 2010)

9 because Kenshiro can beat up Goku.
He is already dead.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jun 10, 2010)

49%. Scary.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> 49%. Scary.



Jealous of my feather boa?
It's okay, everyone is!

and 9 talking cubes out of 23 SCREAMING cubes 39.13%, nice.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 12, 2010)

4.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 12, 2010)

6. Or 7. Or 6. No, let's go with 7.


----------



## Samania (Jun 12, 2010)

Twelve. I really like it O_O


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 12, 2010)

your old one was better 6.7


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

10/58.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 12, 2010)

10/10 its catchy


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 12, 2010)

9. Like it for some reason.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

10/28. Too much detail.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 12, 2010)

8.5


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 12, 2010)

For Tyranitar, 8.569. Should've been Raichu, imvho.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 12, 2010)

10/18. It's a picture of you.


----------



## Forte (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Thomas09 (Jun 14, 2010)

9/10


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 14, 2010)

7/10 because lapras is not my favorite pokemon


----------



## Samania (Jun 14, 2010)

9/10. Dark and sexy.


----------



## zwapps (Jun 16, 2010)

8/10
because i like birds with beards, but the man creeps me out!


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 16, 2010)

7/10


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 16, 2010)

0!
I'm a Cubs fan.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 9, 2010)

0
Cheer up.


----------



## Edward (Jul 9, 2010)

GERNDERBENT KYON!!!!!!

10


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Jul 9, 2010)

9/10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 10, 2010)

10/10


----------



## BigSams (Aug 25, 2010)

7, cant figure out which anime its from.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

9/10, for Uncle Sam parody.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 25, 2010)

what is this i dont even,

i really don know.

7/10 :?


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 25, 2010)

10, nice art


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 25, 2010)

6/10, I h8 homer


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 25, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> 10, nice art



tank you 

if you can see near the bottom left there's a v-7 in my hand.

its an triple overlap pic, with some effects


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 25, 2010)

9/10 cool


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> what is this i dont even,
> 
> i really don know.
> 
> 7/10 :?



Really? LOL.

It's a F2, Alpha 5, and v-cube 5.


----------



## flan (Aug 25, 2010)

4/10 boring but atleast it has your name included


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 25, 2010)

4.


----------



## Radcuber (Aug 25, 2010)

3/10


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

Too small, I can hardly see it.
4/10


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 25, 2010)

8/10 I like that it at least is cubing related.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 25, 2010)

9/10


----------



## BigSams (Aug 25, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> 8/10 I like that it at least is cubing related.



3. yours isn't...


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Cubing321 said:
> 
> 
> > 8/10 I like that it at least is cubing related.
> ...



ok??? thanx for telling me???? I knew that already


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahem.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 25, 2010)

haha monkey 7/10


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice Pattern
7/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 25, 2010)

4.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 25, 2010)

8/10 lol


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 25, 2010)

seven


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> seven



6/10.

I have no idea who that character even is.


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2010)

7...

Those nostrils D:


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 26, 2010)

9/10 awesome cucumber


----------



## JackJ (Aug 26, 2010)

6/10 

Nothing super original, not saying mine is either though.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 26, 2010)

Minnesota open FTW!! 7.5/10


----------



## number1failure (Aug 26, 2010)

Ironic, because that was my reaction face to your avatar O_O


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 26, 2010)

100/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

4.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 26, 2010)

9 out of 10. I like that face. And the monocle.


----------



## gon (Aug 26, 2010)

5/10

For some reason that face bugs me.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2010)

2/10.
Only because I can't figure out where it's from.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2010)

8.935/10 because y-y-you can't DO that!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 26, 2010)

6.


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 26, 2010)

7.


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 26, 2010)

2/4. or is it only 10 scales?


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 26, 2010)

Pointless scale change!! 700/1000


----------



## Samania (Aug 26, 2010)

10/10. I like byrds.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 26, 2010)

4. weird pic. looks like a pokemon?
2000th reply!


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 26, 2010)

10 lolwut


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 26, 2010)

7, birds are cool.


----------



## gon (Aug 26, 2010)

10. cause I love bacon.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 27, 2010)

6/10, somehow I feel like it might be from some cool-ass mecha anime.


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 29, 2010)

6/10 i don't even know who that is


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 29, 2010)

9/10 for creativity


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 29, 2010)

6 I don't really care for pikachu


----------



## gon (Aug 29, 2010)

6/10. Just another rubik's cube avatar.


----------



## Edward (Aug 29, 2010)

8 because anime. Would be 10, but I have no idea what anime it is...


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

-4. Cucumbers don't wear glasses, they wear scarves.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 29, 2010)

0, you don't have one :/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 29, 2010)

10 for effort.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 29, 2010)

10, I LUV WAFFLES.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Aug 29, 2010)

7/10 Custom avatar with a v-cube.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 29, 2010)

7.
Donkeys win =D


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 29, 2010)

7.


----------



## Olji (Aug 29, 2010)

5/10
i dont like dogs so much  (its a dog, right?)


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

7.


----------



## Raifyehd (Aug 29, 2010)

6/10 tea drinking monsters are awesome


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

6. Not sure exactly what your doing, but still is pretty cool or whatever. lol

BTW: My Avatar is the mascot of the tea company "Make Us A Brew!" I love tea so much o_o


----------



## Logan (Aug 29, 2010)

7/10

Me lieks tea.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

8/10 

Me lieks Final Fantasy, Or Kingdom Hearts, Or Whatever Japanese video game that is. LAWLZ.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 29, 2010)

I've decided to give everyone tens, so nobody feels bad. 10/17.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

9/10


----------



## BigSams (Aug 29, 2010)

meh 7. the colours match well, duno what character.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

0/10


----------



## gon (Aug 30, 2010)

10/10, Linux penguin ftw.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 30, 2010)

10/21.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 30, 2010)

8 he is too happy


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 30, 2010)

10/19. By the way, he's wearing a monocle, how can he NOT be happy?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 10/19. By the way, he's wearing a monocle, how can he NOT be happy?



he is too


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 30, 2010)

8.3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 30, 2010)

10/18.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 30, 2010)

Monocle Smile ;D

11/10


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks pretty abstract.
9/10.


----------



## Samania (Aug 30, 2010)

Pikachu is my 4th favourite pokemon! 9/10


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 30, 2010)

i don't know what that is 6/10 tell me what it is and i might rate it higher


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 30, 2010)

2.


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> 2.


----------



## Samania (Aug 30, 2010)

davidgreece said:


> i don't know what that is 6/10 tell me what it is and i might rate it higher



3. I don't get yours. O__O 

And its a whale named Philippa. She prefers Digimon over Pokemon.

Edit: OKAAAYY I kinda get it. So I'll change it to a.. 5?


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 30, 2010)

Samania said:


> davidgreece said:
> 
> 
> > i don't know what that is 6/10 tell me what it is and i might rate it higher
> ...



your canadian you SHOULD get it

Edit: you live in the same place i do so you should be awsome


----------



## Joker (Aug 30, 2010)

7.5/10, nice idea, but theres a black side instead of a blue


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 30, 2010)

7/10. Kind of plain, but it's a cool puzzle.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 30, 2010)

8/10


----------



## davidgreece (Aug 30, 2010)

Joker said:


> 7.5/10, nice idea, but theres a black side instead of a blue



yea its black because for some reason when i added that picture to paint, it turned black

edit: its fixed now


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 7, 2010)

5.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 7, 2010)

5/10.
Really blurry, but is that one-handed H-perm?
I can't do that.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 7, 2010)

7. It's actually a OH Z Perm.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 7, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 7. It's actually a OH Z Perm.



Oh, still really cool.


----------



## Cubing321 (Sep 7, 2010)

5/10 I hate video games


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 7, 2010)

5.


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 7, 2010)

3 bad way to do an M in OH.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 7, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> 3 bad way to do an M in OH.



Haha. Best way to do it ITA.

2.


----------



## Samania (Sep 7, 2010)

5. I like the monacle face more.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 7, 2010)

Samania said:


> 5. I like the monacle face more.



8 he looks hungry


----------



## BigSams (Sep 7, 2010)

not very interesting 6/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 7, 2010)

2.


----------



## BiLiZawZomE (Sep 7, 2010)

3.


----------



## BigGreen (Sep 7, 2010)

10 for wobbuffet


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 7, 2010)

10


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 7, 2010)

-35


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 7, 2010)

10/19.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 7, 2010)

7/10


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 7, 2010)

8/10


----------



## BiLiZawZomE (Sep 7, 2010)

10

pokemon is awsome


----------



## CitricAcid (Sep 8, 2010)

8/10


----------



## Theganthony (Sep 8, 2010)

9 outa 10 cause its 3d lol


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 8, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> -35



Srslay?

I give yours a 3.


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2010)

7. 
lolreminds me of rethinkingthecube


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 8, 2010)

8.5/10


----------



## tx789 (Sep 8, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Tykwondo35 (Sep 9, 2010)

6/10


----------



## MEn (Sep 10, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 10, 2010)

5/10.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 10, 2010)

5/10


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Sep 10, 2010)

8/10 possible internets.


----------



## Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

8
Pretty pimp horse.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 10, 2010)

6. Do want.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 10, 2010)

7, sexay


----------



## Cool Frog (Sep 10, 2010)

7/10 its Your Face


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 10, 2010)

6.5/10
Can't read the writing at the bottom


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 11, 2010)

9, looks pretty cool.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 11, 2010)

7. it's ok.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 11, 2010)

8/10 
it's to black and I can't read the letters lol.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 11, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> 8/10
> it's to black and I can't read the letters lol.


Yup. placed it only because of the v-5.
Says: "Systemdertoten", and "Bontempi"
On topic:
8.5 That image makes me smile, idk why


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 11, 2010)

@Systembertoen: 5.982. The text was almost impossible to read, my friend.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 11, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> @*Systembertoen*: 5.982. The text was almost impossible to read, my friend.


O RLY?


Systemdertoten said:


> *placed it only because of the v-5*.


INORITE??
On topic:
10/10, XD


----------



## Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

6. Red on black on black isn't healthy for the eyes.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 11, 2010)

dammit, I'll change the image so people will stop *****ing about it... :fp
BTW
8/10

Edit: Image changed (prepares for incoming hate)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 11, 2010)

6/10


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> dammit, I'll change the image so people will stop *****ing about it... :fp
> BTW
> 8/10
> 
> Edit: Image changed (prepares for incoming hate)



This didn't make it much better. xD


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 12, 2010)

Sigh...



Spoiler









god-damn imageshack :fp


----------



## clover (Sep 12, 2010)

2/10

I don't know what it is.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 12, 2010)

1/10 neither do I.


----------



## y3k9 (Sep 12, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> 1/10 neither do I.


I dont like yours. 1/10000000000000.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 12, 2010)

Why the **** are you posting in here if you don't have a ****ing avatar?
*0
*Edit: I've seen several of your posts; it seems you are trying too hard to be a troll, huh?


----------



## clover (Sep 12, 2010)

CALM DOWN

10/10


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 12, 2010)

Naw, I keed. 

Seriously, what's yours about?


----------



## clover (Sep 12, 2010)

Playing cards


----------



## Systemdertoten (Sep 12, 2010)

Ohh...
10/10


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

8/10 cuz it's freakay!


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 12, 2010)

9/10 because theres a cube, but -1 for only having 1


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

10/10 for being invisible


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)

10/10 for rubickses coobes


----------



## BiLiZawZomE (Sep 12, 2010)

5/10
Mediocor : l


----------



## clover (Sep 12, 2010)

8/10 FOR POKEMON


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

5/10 cuz I don't know what it is :3


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Sep 12, 2010)

8/10 for biggest cube EVAR


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 17, 2010)

9/10 for Its-a-Mario and-a-Luigi!
(Bad attempt at Italian Plumber accent)


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 18, 2010)

9/10 for The Legend of Zelda.
[Isn't it?]


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 18, 2010)

0/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 18, 2010)

4.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2010)

7.


----------



## theace (Sep 18, 2010)

7 for rael pic


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 18, 2010)

8 for being such a big cube
(I have a new avatar noaw)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 18, 2010)

5.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 18, 2010)

10/10 for monocle. 
My pic shows golem saying "tricksy little rubiks' 
we want's it
we need's it."


----------



## splinteh (Sep 19, 2010)

uhhh


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2010)

10 for effort.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 19, 2010)

Epic waffle.

9/10


----------



## clarubik (Sep 19, 2010)

9/10 pretty decent


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2010)

10 for effort.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 19, 2010)

7 for waffle.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 19, 2010)

7 for top hat.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 19, 2010)

When I click reply, it goes to the quick reply. Is this normal?
anyway, 10 for Cyrus'. It is so ftw.


----------



## Joker (Sep 19, 2010)

6 for whatever that is


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 21, 2010)

7.5 for a cool puzzle


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 21, 2010)

10, for abnormally cube like head


----------



## BigSams (Sep 21, 2010)

3 for lack of creativity.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 21, 2010)

4/10


----------



## iasimp1997 (Sep 21, 2010)

0.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 21, 2010)

8.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 21, 2010)

9/10


----------



## angelu1125 (Sep 21, 2010)

8.


----------



## Grzegorz (Sep 21, 2010)

8. i like it when people use not 'just' a picture.


----------



## theace (Sep 21, 2010)

8 for the censoring!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 21, 2010)

7 for an a rubix cyoob.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 24, 2010)

9. A classic. I doubt anyone knows my avatar lolol.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 24, 2010)

6.


----------



## Joker (Sep 24, 2010)

5. Too blurry...and...if it wasn't blurry, then 6.


----------



## theace (Sep 25, 2010)

8 for a really crazy puzzle


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Sep 25, 2010)

6 Too blurry


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Sep 25, 2010)

this is Marley with his 4x4, 5x5, 7x7 pillow


----------



## da25centz (Sep 25, 2010)

7/10 because it haz a cat


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 25, 2010)

5.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2010)

5.


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 25, 2010)

8 for endurance references but -2 for blurryness = 6.


----------



## pistelli (Sep 26, 2010)

10, a flute playing elf! how much cooler could it get?


----------



## Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

7. I can't really see it but I think I get it.


----------



## Samania (Sep 26, 2010)

7. When I first saw it I thought it was something else. 
But it was just a cucumber in disguise.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 26, 2010)

8 because it's an 8


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 26, 2010)

More pokemon. (I think...) 

9/10 it's cool.


----------



## davidgreece (Oct 1, 2010)

8/10 for animated GIF it is a GIF right?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/customavatars/avatar8730_11.gif
7 for being cool, but dark


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 1, 2010)

6/10


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 2, 2010)

7/10 since it's cool but not cube-related.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Oct 2, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 2, 2010)

3.


----------



## theace (Oct 7, 2010)

8/10 for Sophisticated smiley. How do I make my avatar un-blurry?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2010)

11/12 for giant rubrix cubes


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 7, 2010)

5/10 for animations. Low score 'cuz I'll never use EG.


----------



## Edward (Oct 7, 2010)

8. I like it


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

Thad baby chicken is a little creepy.....
10/10!


----------



## davidgreece (Oct 10, 2010)

5/10 because i dunno what the hell you are eating.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't really see it good, but it looks like a rubik's cube so...
8/10


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2010)

5
Because i don't know what it is


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 13, 2010)

3 points for mirror blocks


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 13, 2010)

7 points for eyes and a mouth on toast.
It would have been higher, but I used to get confused between it and Waffle's avatar.


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 15, 2010)

9-10 because its colorful and has name in it.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 15, 2010)

Religious guy?
9/10


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 15, 2010)

4/10
Looks okay, but definitely not original or anything special.
@BIGCUBE77: Thanks!  Took a while to make, but I might change it sometime.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 15, 2010)

gogo RCTA 7/10 =D


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, the RCTA is awesome, but we still haven't finished our constitution yet. 
7 for you.  Looks creative, but also looks like (and possibly is) a Pokemon, and a lot of people already have that.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 15, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Yeah, the RCTA is awesome, but we still haven't finished our constitution yet.
> 7 for you.  Looks creative, but also looks like (and possibly is) a Pokemon, and a lot of people already have that.


 
I'm pretty sure he has an Oddish because his name is odder

7/10 because it has a cool cube and the dropped three points cause I don't know what RCTA means


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 16, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Religious guy?
> 9/10


 
its ice cube and says GLEAM THE CUBE across the top


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Oct 16, 2010)

6/10 cuz I have no idea what it is.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 16, 2010)

8 .


----------



## theace (Oct 16, 2010)

10 for a an animated 2x2!


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 16, 2010)

8.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 16, 2010)

6.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 17, 2010)

10 because you pushed a button and received bacon


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 17, 2010)

9/10 for demonic hamster.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 17, 2010)

9 'cause it's an awesome picture.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 17, 2010)

7/10 because just looking at it cracks me up for some reason.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Oct 17, 2010)

6/10 this forum is for cubing, not iron man, but iron man is awesome!


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Oct 17, 2010)

10. for epic costume


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 17, 2010)

6. weird that's your profile pic


----------



## Joker (Oct 17, 2010)

6 kinda blurry


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 17, 2010)

10


----------



## BIGCUBE77 (Oct 18, 2010)

9 because its pretty epic


----------



## David Zemdegs (Oct 18, 2010)

9 - what is it about cats and videos and photos? they are everywhere.


----------



## Samania (Oct 18, 2010)

8.5. I like mountains :3


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 18, 2010)

9.


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 18, 2010)

7/10
Btw I'm not eating anything, those are called piercings.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 18, 2010)

2
It's a mouth, and it looks like boba has been molded into it.


----------



## davidgreece (Oct 19, 2010)

7/10 because its a real picture, but it doesn't show your face


----------



## PalashD (Oct 19, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 20, 2010)

6.


----------



## demma (Oct 22, 2010)

7.


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 22, 2010)

what is this i don't even.

8/10


----------



## davidgreece (Oct 22, 2010)

8/10 for funny face


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 22, 2010)

5.


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

8.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ten for petterminckses.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 22, 2010)

2.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 22, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> 2.


 
2, because It seems so familiar


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 23, 2010)

1.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

1.


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 25, 2010)

why are you in teh water? 

seven swimming caps out of ten.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 25, 2010)

6, I love that case.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 25, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> why are you in teh water?
> 
> seven swimming caps out of ten.


 
<offtopic>don't rate me, rate cyrus. but i'm coming out of hte water in a triathalon</offtopic>


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll rate whoever I want >:J
Ryan you get a 7 out of 10. Would be 9 or 8, but the quality is bad


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 7, 2010)

Is my avatar gud


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 7, 2010)

4/10

It creeps me out.
*Shudder*


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 19, 2010)

rate mine


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 19, 2010)

3/10. It scares me.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 19, 2010)

45/100


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 19, 2010)

3/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2010)

3.


----------



## einstein00 (Dec 19, 2010)

7

uh-oh, i just screwed up this thread....... roflcopter

sorry i'll get one soon


----------



## Cool Frog (Dec 19, 2010)

shfifty-five


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 19, 2010)

8 white :3


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 19, 2010)

7.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 19, 2010)

ok wat. pi^3 i s'pose. Nah, too high. 0.


----------



## theace (Dec 19, 2010)

6 for lolness


----------



## da25centz (Dec 19, 2010)

3/5 for bigcubes


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 19, 2010)

AustinReed said:


> 3/10. It scares me.


 
Really? I thought Jimbei was cute....

anyway, 10/10 for whoever is above me.

EDIT: alot of origami paper is it? 11/10


----------



## Kapusta (Dec 19, 2010)

7/10.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

7 for constipated face

Edit-And/or sex face


----------



## Kapusta (Dec 19, 2010)

It's both. 

9/10

EDIT: Maybe I'll shop it onto an alot later.


----------



## da25centz (Dec 19, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> How? I thought Jimbei was cute....
> 
> anyway, 10/10 for whoever is above me.
> 
> EDIT: alot of origami paper is it? 11/10


 

alot of corner cutting =P


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 19, 2010)

1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000/.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

It's over 9000.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 19, 2010)

the above two avatars are scored out of 9^9^9^9.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 19, 2010)

Erm. 4


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

1
Can't read


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 19, 2010)

100/10^10


----------



## Samania (Dec 19, 2010)

9. I havent actually seen that show or whatever it is, but it looks pretty cool.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 20, 2010)

/10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 20, 2010)

2
Nothing special


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 20, 2010)

I have Alot of love for the avatar above me 10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 20, 2010)

100/10
Very original


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 21, 2010)

5/10


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 22, 2010)

4/10


----------



## Olji (Dec 22, 2010)

YAY SMILEY! 10/10

Behold, rate the Angry Faic bad and he will get angry at you!


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 22, 2010)

i/10, jk, 1/10.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 22, 2010)

\( e \)
Always hated pikachu.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 22, 2010)

6/10

sorta odd...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2010)

7!


----------



## Samania (Dec 22, 2010)

10. Reminds me of that Ashton Kutcher movie.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 22, 2010)

8 Yay suckers. Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 22, 2010)

0

I can't see what is is.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2010)

5
Need shading


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 22, 2010)

5
because its between 1 and 10


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 22, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 5
> Need shading


 
In case you don't know, it's from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewzt3ytWmRU
7


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2010)

5/10, is it from the one piece SBS, the triangle-headed guy requesting to join the shichibukai?


----------



## Nestor (Dec 22, 2010)

7
Overwheight "avatar" alien?


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> 0
> 
> I can't see what is is.


 
It's captain falcon spiking on top of the statue of liberty base. "falconofliberty.jpg"

0, greyscale cube ewww


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 22, 2010)

BigSams said:


> \( e \)
> Always hated pikachu.


It's pikalot. How did you do the e?


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 7!


7 factoral is 5040, not within boundries.

As for the avatar above me: √2, not clear what is (before you explained it).


----------



## SmartyGirl (Dec 22, 2010)

I've gotta be honest here. 7/10, sorry hehe. If it was self drawn however, I would bump it up to a 10 hehe.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 22, 2010)

10
She's sexy


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 22, 2010)

√3 / √5

EDIT: changed to lolpic


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2010)

0/10, it's so gross


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

4 scary und boring


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 22, 2010)

0, creepy and mysterious.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 22, 2010)

0/*insert sideways 8 here*


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bump. Updated again.

10/10


----------



## Felicko (Dec 23, 2010)

4/10

creepy.... but okay


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 23, 2010)

i DREW IT IN ms pAINT LOL.

4/10


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 23, 2010)

3/10
Creeps me out <.<

Maybe it's the nose..


----------



## Keban (Dec 23, 2010)

5/10. Kinda cool but'll suck after christmas.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 23, 2010)

55555/100000^1^1^1^1^1^1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 23, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Bump. Updated again.
> 
> 10/10


 
You bumped this after two hours. Damn, nice going.
2


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 23, 2010)

6/11


----------



## BigSams (Dec 23, 2010)

Getting really tired of these alots. This one isn't even designed well - sorry pheonix lol. Maybe you should try alot of dead pheonix-es.
Score: \( \pi \)

EDIT: oh crud, 4 for uberCuber, because I can't even see the alots.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 23, 2010)

lol, 10.


----------



## Samania (Dec 23, 2010)

10. Thats hawt.


----------



## Olji (Dec 23, 2010)

9/10 LOLLIPOPS!!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 24, 2010)

5/10

no cubing?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 24, 2010)

7/10 Not no cubing, no flipped edges.


----------



## Samania (Dec 24, 2010)

3. I dont like question marks. Exclamation marks FTW.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 24, 2010)

5, lollipops arent the best thing in the world lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 24, 2010)

\( \frac{\pi^2}{10} \)


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 24, 2010)

1/100


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2010)

Samania said:


> 10. Thats hawt.


 
Hot? I thought he was rather cute 





And 10/V-Cube.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Dec 25, 2010)

2/10 because I can't even tell wtf it is.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> 2/10 because I can't even tell wtf it is.


 
The same to you.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 25, 2010)

10/10

alot of heart it was? or alot of love it was?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

Looooooooooooooooovvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeee, baby.

If that's Lingyun, 10/10
If that's GuHong ∞/10


----------



## riffz (Dec 26, 2010)

10/10 There's ALOT of good things about it.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 26, 2010)

5/10

wud is taht


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 26, 2010)

5/10
(alot of gears <3 shelly)


----------



## da25centz (Dec 26, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 5/10
> (alot of gears <3 shelly)


 
lol/10

eye liek mushenes


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2010)

10/10.1 for an analot of corner snipping.


----------



## celli (Dec 26, 2010)

1/1.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 
it's scary, really...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 26, 2010)

1/10

...is that a rock?


----------



## celli (Dec 26, 2010)

It's sort of a beetle...
EDIT: 7/10


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 26, 2010)

johnny: 6/10


----------



## Puzzle (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow 2/10 for red.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

9/10
Bad lighting.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2010)

8423/8423


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

4/10


----------



## Carrot (Dec 26, 2010)

6/10 (10 because of it's an alot, but because it's broken, I'll have to minus it by 4 xD)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Odder said:


> 6/10 (10 because of it's an alot, but because it's broken, I'll have to minus it by 4 xD)


 
10/10


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 26, 2010)

5/10 I liked not broken alot


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

9/10


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2010)

2.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 26, 2010)

8/10 Fancy top hat.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2010)

0.2/1


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

4/10


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 26, 2010)

10/1 seen this that number of times today.


----------



## lorki3 (Dec 26, 2010)

weird, 7/10

I have to get a new avatar.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

8/10 fo BLD


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 28, 2010)

10/2 out of 10, which is 5/10

alot of broken heart is it?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 10/2 out of 10, which is 5/10
> 
> alot of broken heart is it?


 
Yes. 

Fat Avatar=Bad
3/10


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 28, 2010)

4/10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

10/10
Beast


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 28, 2010)

lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

10/10


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 28, 2010)

lol 9/10 i didnt notice that it was ALOT of heartbreak


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

10/10


----------



## izovire (Dec 28, 2010)

5/10

I have no opinion really... it's just me holding a Teraminx... looking at it like "yeah, it's a Teraminx!"


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 28, 2010)

mf8 10/10
c4u 7.5/10


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 28, 2010)

8/10 no like logo on yellow


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 29, 2010)

0/infinity/10


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 29, 2010)

5/10
I don't get it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2010)

10/10
Stachu


----------



## Jukuren (Dec 29, 2010)

1/10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2010)

7/10


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 30, 2010)

9/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2010)

10/10, the fabric used for that blanket looks expensive!

PS: mine is a cute anime character.


----------



## peterbone (Jan 14, 2011)

9/10. Good likeness I assume


----------



## Nestor (Jan 14, 2011)

10/10 Rubik shaped ballons!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 15, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Samania (Jan 15, 2011)

2/10 O___O I had to scroll down because it was freaking me out.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 15, 2011)

4/10

My dentists prohibits me from looking at those.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2011)

Normally, I'd say 5/10 for being boring.
However, because it's a BLD solve, and I suck at BLD, and BLD is therefore a very cool concept to me, 9/10.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 16, 2011)

8/10 IMPOSSIBLEEEEEEE


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 16, 2011)

2/10, cant tell what it is lol.


----------



## Samania (Jan 16, 2011)

4/10.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 17, 2011)

3/10

Lolipops are my antithesis.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 17, 2011)

0.01/0.1


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 17, 2011)

6/10


----------



## bicmedic (Jan 17, 2011)

10/10
Love the minimalist approach.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 17, 2011)

I loved that movie. 10/9


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 17, 2011)

75/100


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 18, 2011)

7.38/10.9 Is that a face on graph paper?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 18, 2011)

10/10
Looks like a South Park character


----------



## Matt (Feb 3, 2011)

9/10 Alot of heartbreak, I think?


----------



## Vinny (Feb 4, 2011)

8/10

I like the alot avatars haha.


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 4, 2011)

Vinny said:


> 8/10
> 
> I like the alot avatars haha.


 
6/10

Shows that you are a lazy bum who is addicted to video games


----------



## Vinny (Feb 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 6/10
> 
> Shows that you are a lazy bum who is addicted to video games


 
I haven't played Xbox in a few weeks because video games suck. I make money off the controllers, actually.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 4, 2011)

3.


----------



## BPearase (Feb 4, 2011)

9/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 10, 2011)

√2 / √60


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 10, 2011)

tg 45°


----------



## Lars (Feb 10, 2011)

2/10
looks like the "idk cube"


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 10, 2011)

it's called Alexander's star, my parents got it for me when I was about 7... btw you should get avatar too, someone has to judge it


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> it's called Alexander's star, my parents got it for me when I was about 7... btw you should get avatar too, someone has to judge it



tan 90/∞


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 11, 2011)

2/10, liked ur old one MUCH better


----------



## Sammud Sharma (Feb 11, 2011)

5/10 i dont understand it


----------



## LockOMan (Feb 12, 2011)

8/10 Puppies!
← obey the atom!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 12, 2011)

3.


----------



## CubeLTD (Feb 12, 2011)

∏^2/10


----------



## Vinny (Feb 12, 2011)

4/10
i dont get it.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 12, 2011)

7/10 pretty funny


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2011)

0.01/0.2


----------



## pi.cubed (Feb 12, 2011)

4.


----------



## Edward (Feb 12, 2011)

Ben yours sucks

7 for the one above


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2011)

5/10, average


----------



## PuduMaster (Feb 12, 2011)

3\10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2011)

0/10, that's a creepy picture.


----------



## KitKat (Feb 12, 2011)

6/10 i like the color O.O though i dont know what is it..


----------



## Hexi (Feb 12, 2011)

2/10 .. the pic is blurred


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 12, 2011)

3/10 dont get it.

click here if you want to know about the left side of my avatar.
You should already know about the right side, because, well you should


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> 3/10 dont get it.
> 
> click here if you want to know about the left side of my avatar.
> You should already know about the right side, because, well you should


 
yeah great, Ubuntu is more widespread among Linux-users, and I don't see point of taking someone other's avatar

and what can you possibly don't get about that avatar? it's V2b, and under it is his nick...


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 12, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> yeah great, Ubuntu is more widespread among Linux-users, and I don't see point of taking someone other's avatar
> 
> and what can you possibly don't get about that avatar? it's V2b, and under it is his nick...


 
So are you gonna rate my avatar anytime soon?


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> So are you gonna rate my avatar anytime soon?


 
so 2/10... I even liked your previous better


----------



## BC1997 (Feb 12, 2011)

8 out of 10


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2011)

√-1 / 10i


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 12, 2011)

7/10
Dunno what it is, but you remember it, that's good


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't know what it is but it's colourful, 7/10


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Feb 12, 2011)

6/10 Is it a random scramble btw?


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah random


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2011)

@Fabian: 1
@Cubing: 1/√2


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2011)

2/10
Herobrine killed Minecraft forums.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2011)

6/10, pretty neat but the resolution is too low.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Feb 12, 2011)

0/10
Scares me.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2011)

0/0

creepy picture

+++++++++++++++++++

For those of you wondering what my avatar is:


----------



## Hexi (Feb 13, 2011)

5/10


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 13, 2011)

CubingCockney said:


> Don't know what it is but it's colourful, 7/10


 It's a C(ubic) and inside it's NL


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 13, 2011)

Clever, but kind of boring.
7


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 13, 2011)

8/10; Interesting illusion kind of thing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2011)

5/10


----------



## CubingCockney (Feb 13, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> It's a C(ubic) and inside it's NL


 
Oh right i see  I'm trying to find someone that can find me an animation!

EDIT make*


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 13, 2011)

8/10. Shouldn't it be solved?


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 13, 2011)

10/10

epicmealtime=win
but its kind of disgusting


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2011)

-10/0


----------



## hic2482w (Feb 13, 2011)

Dividing by 0 is impossible
lolben


----------



## Cubing321 (Feb 13, 2011)

8/10 Thats cool


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 13, 2011)

8/10 cuz it's a smiley face


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 13, 2011)

rate my ****ing avatar now.

-10/10^-9999999999999999999


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> rate my ****ing avatar now.
> 
> -10/10^-9999999999999999999



1/∞

superlolben


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2011)

0/10, unoriginal.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 14, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 14, 2011)

5/10


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 14, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 0/10, unoriginal.


 
Thanks, for the awesome score, but you gotta realize most of the avatars are unoriginal.

3/10 for the avatar ^above^


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 14, 2011)

I probably fail, but I have no idea what the humor of the goat is, and I hate Herobrine. 2.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 14, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> I probably fail, but I have no idea what the humor of the goat is, and I hate Herobrine. 2.


 
What goat?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2011)

0/10, why you again?


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 14, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 0/10, why you again?


 He didn't understand my avatar, so I was trying to help the poster understand it
please rate the avatar above me, I'm done with the ratings


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2011)

0.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 20, 2011)

-0


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

0.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2011)

2 

0 points for a blurry image
+ 2 points for using a personal image


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 20, 2011)

5/10 shocky cube


----------



## irontwig (Feb 20, 2011)

1/10 for tedious puzzle


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 20, 2011)

2/10 for hobo king


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 20, 2011)

1.4142135623730950488016887242/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

0, it looks like pogobat.


----------



## MadHatter1213 (Feb 22, 2011)

8/10
some sort of dog in a kimono is what i see! pretty cool


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2011)

10/10


----------



## ianography (Feb 22, 2011)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609/10


----------



## Hexi (Feb 22, 2011)

1/10 .. dont like the colors


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 22, 2011)

6/10, pretty cool.


----------



## gundamslicer (Feb 22, 2011)

10000000000/100
looks like a mushroom jks


----------



## Bapao (Feb 23, 2011)

8/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2011)

.013/.02459


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 23, 2011)

-7777777777777777777777777777777777777177777777777777777777777777777777/10


----------



## buelercuber (Feb 23, 2011)

9/10 because amazing cube, but would take a shitlaod time to finish.


----------



## coinman (Feb 23, 2011)

I Like my new avatar!


----------



## Vinny (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll say 6 because I can't read it.

@buelercuber


----------



## MadHatter1213 (Feb 24, 2011)

10/10
where the wild things are monster snowboarding!!


----------



## MadHatter1213 (Feb 24, 2011)

oh my god alots are so adorable!!!
haha i love my avatar too. 
10/10


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2011)

....


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 24, 2011)

1/π


----------



## Bapao (Feb 24, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 1/π



What? It's a 1x1x1.....with 5 black sides and one white side.....


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 26, 2011)

9/10 because alots rock. 1 point off because you didn't make the entire thing, but it's still awesome.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 26, 2011)

9/10


----------



## ianography (Feb 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> 9/10 because alots rock. 1 point off because you didn't make the entire thing, but it's still awesome.


 
8/10 because alot+pokemon=pwnrific

EDIT: GRR YOU NINJA'D ME!


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

ianography said:


> 8/10 because alot+pokemon=pwnrific
> 
> EDIT: GRR YOU NINJA'D ME!


 
4

I was going to say 3 cause it's just a cube but its a 4x4 so 4.


----------



## Hexi (Feb 26, 2011)

2/10 I dont like these avatars.


----------



## PuduMaster (Feb 26, 2011)

3/10 - i dont get it


----------



## Vinny (Feb 26, 2011)

7/10

It took me like a half hour of boredom and microsoft paint to make mine.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2011)

10, alot of snowboarding.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 27, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> They are GNUs, not pokemon
> 4.657687/10


 
What are you talking about? They were referring to my avatar. :fp


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2011)

0, I don't like pokemon.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 27, 2011)

0.4/1.7


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 28, 2011)

ouB
.__




0/0


----------



## Krible (Feb 28, 2011)

5/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 28, 2011)

2/5 / 2/3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 4, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 4, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Cubebacca (Mar 4, 2011)

3/10


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 4, 2011)

9/10 

+10 for chewbacca...
-1 for blurry sadness


----------



## Vinny (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> 9/10
> 
> +10 for chewbacca...
> -1 for blurry sadness


 
8
I don't understand what it is alot of but I like it.


----------



## egregious (Mar 4, 2011)

+2 for the snowboarding turd.


----------



## Olji (Mar 4, 2011)

9/10
Minecraft :3
it is an alot btw, not a turd... xD


----------



## egregious (Mar 4, 2011)

I've changed my avatar 3x times now. I'm not a regular forum user, so the the 'avatar' thing is kinda new to me. I finally found one that is apropos. Re-rate,


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 5, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2011)

10/10 for minecraft.


----------



## Olji (Mar 5, 2011)

8/10
always found mind-twisting patterns fun :3


----------



## Hexi (Mar 5, 2011)

8/10 Lol


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 5, 2011)

7/10 I like it, looks a bit grunge or smth like that...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

10/10, looks like those whatever-you-call-it style painting but with a Rubik's cube theme.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 14, 2011)

8/10
+10 its cool!
-2 what is it exactly?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

it's Jimbei from One Piece:










And 7/10, should I call it art?


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 14, 2011)

i don't like anime.

1/100


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 14, 2011)

10/10 for Alot


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

5/10, Alot of stomach ache?


----------



## Olji (Mar 14, 2011)

dont you see he's holding a megaminx? :O

btw: 6/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 15, 2011)

5/10, it could be another flipped edge at the back.


----------



## theace (Mar 15, 2011)

5/10


----------



## RTh (Mar 15, 2011)

Funny, but a bit pixelated 7/10 =]


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 15, 2011)

\( \frac{\lim_{x\to\infty} \frac{1}{2x^2}}{10} \)


----------



## slowhand (Mar 15, 2011)

(2 back) Nice 'stache. 8/10
(1 back) Very geometric. 6/10


----------



## Vinny (Mar 15, 2011)

6/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 15, 2011)

slowhand: \( \frac{\ln{22026}}{10} \)

vinny: \( \frac{10\sqrt{0.09}}{10} \)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 17, 2011)

0/10, because there is no Alot.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 18, 2011)

10/10, because i dun get it, and I don't want to rate down something I don't understand.


----------



## Edward (Mar 18, 2011)

6/10


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 18, 2011)

9/10. Does what it needs to, it's a picture of you.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 18, 2011)

5/10


----------



## ianography (Mar 18, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 18, 2011)

7/0
Its the highest my card count got too today and the average card count.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 18, 2011)

8/10

I like it. But what is it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

6/10.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 18, 2011)

meh, because picture is meh.


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 18, 2011)

5/10 Looks like a Pokemon eating a mouse...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2011)

10/10, cool personal logo, you should print it out and put it on your cubes.
Reminds me of my "cubeseat" logo.


----------



## jrb (Apr 6, 2011)

6/10

Kind of weird


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 6, 2011)

5/10 

Nice background


----------



## jrb (Apr 6, 2011)

7/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 7, 2011)

0/0

can't tell what it is.


----------



## jrb (Apr 7, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 0/0
> 
> can't tell what it is.


 

It's a sugar glider!! They're marsupials.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Apr 7, 2011)

3/10 don't really care for pokemon or what ever that is... But someone else has to like it so I gave it a 3


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 8, 2011)

10/10 

That's so my halloween costume next year XD


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 8, 2011)

9/10


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 8, 2011)

100/10. Unicorns will rule the world someday. Along with cookies. And coconuts. And Jig-a-loo. And kim jong il. And NOT obama.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 8, 2011)

7/10

Me gusta.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2011)

8/10. Alot of snowboarding?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 8, 2011)

9/10. Get me dizzy.


----------



## jrb (Apr 8, 2011)

10/10

Your avatar rocks!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 8, 2011)

5/10, meh.


----------



## Ayrton (Apr 8, 2011)

5/10, meh.


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 8, 2011)

5/10, meh.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 8, 2011)

7/10


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 8, 2011)

SO COOL. 9/10.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2011)

10. Awesome.


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 9, 2011)

M.C. Escher is so awesome, 9/10


----------



## jrb (Apr 9, 2011)

7/10, don't really know what it is but it's cool.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 9, 2011)

3/10 what is that??? A demonic kitty??


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 9, 2011)

6/10. Un-unique.


----------



## bluedasher (Apr 9, 2011)

10/10!

I just Loooovvveeee that dough man with his aggressive threats


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 9, 2011)

Badass movie. 9/10.


----------



## Coke (Apr 9, 2011)

Beast never ending triangle. 10/10.

It just looks friggin cool.


----------



## yomaster (Apr 9, 2011)

0.5/10
Time to get a new one.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2011)

lim sin(x)/pi^2x
x->1


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 9, 2011)

6/10
Sorta blurry and un-cubing related


----------



## ianography (Apr 9, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 6/10
> Sorta blurry and un-cubing related


 
5.5/10

meh


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 9, 2011)

6/10 unoriginal
Changed mine heeheeehee


----------



## ianography (Apr 9, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 6/10 unoriginal
> Changed mine heeheeehee


 
10000000000000/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

5/10, very elegant and artistic.


----------



## Coke (Apr 9, 2011)

yomaster said:


> 0.5/10
> Time to get a new one.


 
ur mean. Its cooler than urs. Unoriginal much?

Also, what the heck is that thing?

5/10, i have no idea what that is.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 9, 2011)

umm... 2/10, unoriginal


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

5/10, pretty cool.


----------



## jrb (Apr 9, 2011)

9/10


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 9, 2011)

9/9


----------



## Vinny (Apr 9, 2011)

9/10
The link in your signature makes it easier to see. But I can't read the avatar.


----------



## jrb (Apr 9, 2011)

4/10

Weird


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 9, 2011)

10/10 as long as it's a V cube
-45/10 if it isn't

P.P. (post posting) Isn't my avatar great!
BTW I meant post as in after


----------



## speed (Apr 9, 2011)

?/10
there is no avatar!!!


----------



## thomasbomb (Apr 9, 2011)

I have an avatar now!
8/10 - not cubing related, but has cool 3D glasses!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

5/10

illusion is a ripoff.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 9, 2011)

1/10. Still don't know what it is lol.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 9, 2011)

9/10. Still MAKE ME DIZZY.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 12, 2011)

0/10, cuz I wanna poke it.


----------



## RTh (Apr 13, 2011)

3/10 Nooo idea of what that is.


PD: Mine is Nikola Tesla, not ''some guy with a cool 'stache''.


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

RTh said:


> 3/10 Nooo idea of what that is.
> 
> 
> PD: Mine is Nikola Tesla, not ''some guy with a cool 'stache''.


 
10/10 because he's some guy with a cool 'stache.


----------



## RTh (Apr 13, 2011)

Hate you >.<

10/10 Easily recognizable, and it's related to speedcubing.


Edit: 


> (which is why I just changed mine)



That's unfair!

This time 9/10. It's distinguishable, but maybe not that easy to recognize for everybody (like me).


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

RTh said:


> Hate you >.<
> 
> 10/10 Easily recognizable, and it's related to speedcubing.


 
10/10, because it's not speedcubing related. I don't really care for avatars that are cubing related (which is why I just changed mine)


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2011)

4/10. It's not you, and the avatar itself is meh


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

9.9
CLOTHSPINS! 
It's a little dark...erm.


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

8/10 for originality


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 13, 2011)

1/10 who is that???


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 13, 2011)

7/10. UNSPECIAL. NO COOL.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 13, 2011)

7/10, because I started counting the cubes, and got bored at 7

Edit: Ninja'd
10/10, because I'm eating a cinnamon roll and I hate getting poked


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 13, 2011)

5/10, cool bike.

BTW mine is a Whale-shark Human, not some "random Avatar Alot".


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 13, 2011)

4/10. Random Avatar alot.


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> 1/10 who is that???



...It's FDR...

7/10 I feel sad that nobody wants to hug you...


----------



## Owen (Apr 13, 2011)

7/10. Creepy. (hehe, get it?)

Edit: Ninja'd, blah.

So 9/10. I like presidents.


----------



## RTh (Apr 13, 2011)

8/10 No comment, just rating xD


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

8
I like the mustache.


----------



## scuba2006 (Apr 13, 2011)

8/10 Reminds me of a friend I have in the Philippines.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

10/10
For safety.


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 13, 2011)

2/10. Need I say more?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> 2/10. Need I say more?


 
Yeah, haha.
7/10


----------



## Vinny (Apr 13, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Yeah, haha.
> 7/10


 
Eh, it's just so... boring
Sorry but I'd say 4/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 13, 2011)

10/10, Alot of snowboarding in New Jersey?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 13, 2011)

\( \frac{\frac{1}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2} \)

EDIT:

Random test:

\( \frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{\frac{1}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2}}{\sqrt2} \)


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

0/10
I have no clue who that is 
(mine is my puppy swimming in our dam, using his tail as a rudder )


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 14, 2011)

10/10
IT'S A DOG SWIMMING


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 14, 2011)

7/10 works, I guess.
Not one for direct shots.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2011)

Pfft, what kind of foliage is that anyway!?

10/10


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 14, 2011)

8/10. lol wut


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 14, 2011)

10/10 funniest face I have ever seen!


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 14, 2011)

0/10


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2011)

I watched that video about an hour ago.
10/10


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 14, 2011)

10/10 remindes me of the dog in the lotto advert on tv


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 14, 2011)

10/10 I got your soup.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 14, 2011)

9/10 Who doesn't like cookie dough in rage?


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 14, 2011)

9/10. Did you hurt your wrist/arm while cubing ? ^^
Not 10/10 because the cube is too small ^^.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 14, 2011)

6/10. Cube melting = painful .


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 14, 2011)

5/10. What?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 14, 2011)

Me playing with the balls of a huge pig (saluting like Hitler) at mini golf.

10/10. Love that face.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 14, 2011)

9/10
Me Gusta.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 14, 2011)

8/10 win, no more said



Chrisalead said:


> 9/10. Did you hurt your wrist/arm while cubing ? ^^
> Not 10/10 because the cube is too small ^^.


 
Baseball, and the cube is lingyun... not that small.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2011)

4/10 for cubing related.


----------



## jrb (Apr 14, 2011)

3/10

Non cubing related and kind of weird!


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 14, 2011)

If it's a YJ, 4/10.
If not, 8/10. lol I'm not a fan of how they took the mech.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks pretty cool. 8/10


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2011)

10/10 for total badassery.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 14, 2011)

9/10. Again. Still make me dizzy.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 14, 2011)

10/10
Reminds me of the Poke Feature on Facebook and how it's annoying.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 14, 2011)

8/10. I like you hair.


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 15, 2011)

10/10 makes me want to have a croissant.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 15, 2011)

7/10 it is ok i guess, I am not sure but I think it is implying that I should get drunk and solve a rubik's cube.


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 15, 2011)

Elbeasto94 said:


> 7/10 it is ok i guess, I am not sure but I think it is implying that I should get drunk and solve a rubik's cube.


 
Everyone should drink and cube responsibly.


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2011)

Eh, 6/10
A bit boring (symmetry is boring)


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 15, 2011)

it looks like you have twigs poking out of your skull 3/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

5/10, can't tell if it's an otter or a beaver.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 15, 2011)

it's a cat

4/10 THAT IS NOT CUTE.


----------



## ianography (Apr 15, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 5/10, can't tell if it's an otter or a beaver.


 
5/10 I know where it's from but it's a big ugly brute, so....

By the way, that's a cat

EDIT: NINJA'D! NO!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

5/10 to both of you, I can't tell what and who they are.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 15, 2011)

well it looks like some sorcerer pig soooo 5/10

btw duh it is obviously not a beaver or an otter


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 15, 2011)

\( 1-(\frac{1}{\sqrt2}) \)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

0/0.


----------



## jrb (Apr 15, 2011)

1/10

WEIRD


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 15, 2011)

8/10. Unspecial. Big cube.


----------



## ianography (Apr 15, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> 8/10. Unspecial. Big cube.


 
9/10 not because I want to poke him, but because I've always wanted to eat him.

and daniel0731ex, it's FDR, the 32nd president of the United States.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 15, 2011)

5/10

I dont wanna poke that

Edit: i replied late :-( 8/10 to the above poster


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 16, 2011)

10/10. Excercise.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> 8/10. I like you hair.


 
Thanks
4/10
Kinda looks your you're about to blow a white bear in a blue suit.


----------



## jrb (Apr 16, 2011)

6/10


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 16, 2011)

8/10. Looks Hard.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 16, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Thanks
> 4/10
> Kinda looks your you're about to blow a white bear in a blue suit.


 
Pig*


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 16, 2011)

3/10 Just weird.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 16, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Pig*


 
7/10. You scare me.
Oh tell your brother to go on to the guhong for sale thread by mike1 ir that i just want A1 core.
Ninjah'd
10/10. Epic


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 16, 2011)

4/10

Don't know what to think of it.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 16, 2011)

5/10
It's just 2 people?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2011)

7/10. Alot


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 16, 2011)

9/10. I love it.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 16, 2011)

6/10, angry monkey face is sorta epic.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 17, 2011)

5/10, I like a lot of puzzles.

BTW my avatar is NOT Alot.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2011)

Bad drawing of Jimbei. But it's Jimbei. 10/10


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

9/10
Me gusta comer perros.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 17, 2011)

9/10 snowboarding is fun

By the way, that's a lubix ultimate in my avatar.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2011)

Eeeeehhh, it's a little unoriginal. 4/10


----------



## Coke (Apr 17, 2011)

5/10

Awesome cube, not so awesome originality. (aka there's NO originality.)

EDIT: GAH, ninja'd. 

the rate was for mr. indian.

as for anonymous, 8/10. Its STILL neverending!


----------



## RTh (Apr 17, 2011)

10/10

In Soviet Magicka, elements conjure you =D



Vinny said:


> 9/10
> Me gusta comer perros.


 
Seriously? You like eating dogs? XD


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 17, 2011)

10/10

Looks like charlie chaplin!!


----------



## RTh (Apr 17, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> 10/10
> 
> Looks like charlie chaplin!!


 
5/10 Kinda used to seen Guhongs...

And it's Nikola Tesla... No even slightly related to Chaplin ¬¬


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 17, 2011)

8/10 

alot of black&white


----------



## ianography (Apr 17, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> 8/10
> 
> alot of black&white


 
7/10 for originality


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

@ masteranders avatar 7/10



RTh said:


> 10/10
> 
> In Soviet Magicka, elements conjure you =D
> 
> ...


 
Haha I like to say things like that and see who understands.

EDIT: Damnit haha. Ninja'd.

6/10 for Ian's


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 17, 2011)

9/10 

Cause you're solving a V7


edit: ninja'd x2 by Vinny and theianography


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 17, 2011)

10/10 ... its a cube =)


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Coke (Apr 17, 2011)

9001/10 because i don't know WTF that is


----------



## JackJ (Apr 17, 2011)

6/10 I'm allergic to fire.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 17, 2011)

10/10
<3


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 17, 2011)

10/10

Who is your hair stylist?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 17, 2011)

10/10
Nice. Could use a cube, though. Like do it one-handed or WM (with mouth)...


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 18, 2011)

\( \lim_{x \to 0}\frac{1}{x}=\infty \)

Its ausome

EDIT:
<--- That is henry cohenoob


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 18, 2011)

0/10


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 18, 2011)

9/10.
Nasty.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 18, 2011)

0/10, creepy.


----------



## speed (Apr 19, 2011)

2/10
ugly


----------



## Maniac (Apr 19, 2011)

10/10 pretty awesome


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 19, 2011)

7/10 cause it goes with ur name XD.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

8/10 cause it goes with ur name XD.


----------



## TwoTrees (Apr 19, 2011)

7/10 (Doesnt go with your name)


----------



## Chrisalead (Apr 19, 2011)

I like black&white images (with no shades of grey) but the image itself isn't great : 5/10.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

9/10 Luigi


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Apr 19, 2011)

9/10 go bld!!


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 19, 2011)

5/10. no comment.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 19, 2011)

7/10

purple goes w/ green!


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 19, 2011)

10/10

it's a rubik's cube, what's not to like?


----------



## Godmil (Apr 19, 2011)

9/10

Awesome lighting.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 19, 2011)

10/10 

looks like mario in black and white!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 19, 2011)

1/10, very nice photo.


----------



## juggling monkey (Apr 19, 2011)

6/10 weared


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 19, 2011)

9/10 Flying balls in mid air


----------



## Vinny (Apr 19, 2011)

8/10
I have your soup.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 19, 2011)

10/10

snow <3


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 20, 2011)

1/10 Im very scared of heights


----------



## goflb (Apr 20, 2011)

1/10

I dont know where your soup is.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 20, 2011)

1/10 Im suffering of depression


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 20, 2011)

6/10

in your stomach


----------



## Vinny (Apr 20, 2011)

3/10
Yeah, a cube.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 20, 2011)

9/10
I like snowboarding alot, too!


----------



## Cube Crack (Apr 20, 2011)

10/10 MOTORCYCLES ROCK


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 20, 2011)

3/10
I don't like square 1's


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 20, 2011)

10/10 ALL THE COLOURS


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 20, 2011)

9/10 

I like poorly dreawn people in paint.


P.S. none of you guys get my avatar!! Ever seen an Indian Flag?? The colors are White, Green, and Orange!


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 20, 2011)

9/10

I had it,it was yummy

Edit :

to mrindianteen 8/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 21, 2011)

0/10, don't match your username.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 21, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> 10/10
> 
> Who is your hair stylist?


 
Heheh. My uncle. However, I love to grow my hair out. My parents do not.

1/10
Avatars aren't meant to be fat.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 21, 2011)

1/10, avatars aren't meant to be ugly


j/k, no offence intended.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 21, 2011)

5/10, your Jimbei pic about 10 minutes ago was better.


----------



## ianography (Apr 21, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 5/10, your Jimbei pic about 10 minutes ago was better.


 
9/10 for doggy


----------



## JackJ (Apr 21, 2011)

8/10 I like me my old men in suits.


----------



## ianography (Apr 21, 2011)

JackJ said:


> 8/10 I like me my old men in suits.


 
10/10 I'm glad you care about alots.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 21, 2011)

8/10 Its a guy in history I dont know


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 22, 2011)

9/10. I am a banana!


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 22, 2011)

10/10 

I freakin' love kawasaki motorcycles!!


----------



## KitKat (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice cube


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 22, 2011)

10/10.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 22, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> 10/10
> 
> I freakin' love yamaha motorcycles!!


 
It's actually a Kawasaki XD
My username is yamahammer because I used to have a yamaha dirt bike, and kawihammer doesn't sound as good lol


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 22, 2011)

10/10. I like the color.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 22, 2011)

7/10
*Poke*


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 22, 2011)

8/10. How dare you. You will die.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10
MOEKYUN


----------



## ianography (Apr 23, 2011)

1/10 I dead

EDIT: DAMMIT NINJA'D

9/10 for originality


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 23, 2011)

8/10 for being a pretty cool guy.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10
It kinda shouts out "CHILL"


----------



## jrb (Apr 23, 2011)

-1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10!!

Just joking
6/10


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10

Teraminx's are freakin' cool!


----------



## jrb (Apr 23, 2011)

7/10

I can't tell what cube it is, but at least it's a cube.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10

You know the reason. It's an ultimate modded into an elite.


----------



## jrb (Apr 23, 2011)

1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10

I LOVE ELITES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10 Hard to solve.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10
onice


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10 

Nice Hair


----------



## asportking (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10
Your picture is very elite.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2011)

\( \frac{0}{0} \)


----------



## theace (Apr 23, 2011)

Freaky. 3/10


----------



## ianography (Apr 23, 2011)

theace said:


> Freaky. 3/10


 
10/10 No explanation


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 23, 2011)

5/10, no colors.


----------



## ianography (Apr 23, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 5/10, no colors.


 
10/10 colors


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

9/10

I like old school


----------



## HMark (Apr 23, 2011)

9/10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 23, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> 10/10
> 
> Nice Hair


 
Thanks!

10/10
Reminds me of the Terminator


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2011)

log20/2


----------



## y3k9 (Apr 23, 2011)

\( -\infty/10 \) Too squished.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10

Pikachu! I choose you!


----------



## goflb (Apr 24, 2011)

3/10
The heptagon with colours and lines is not a regular polygon. good attempt though.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10 wtf.... lmao how original


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10

none


----------



## JackJ (Apr 24, 2011)

3/10 An ultimate. yay...


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10

An elite actually


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

7/10 Unspecial.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10, *dies*


----------



## goflb (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 

that's my mum! no wait, dad. nevermind i cant tell...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 24, 2011)

Too happy
9.9//10


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10 looks like bedhair, go brush your hair


----------



## goflb (Apr 24, 2011)

1/10

omg!!! is that a rubix cube???
those things are impossible. i managed 5 sides but it took me two years.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 24, 2011)

3/10 happy blob?


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 24, 2011)

1/10

happy professor?


----------



## Hershey (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10.
lubix cube?


----------



## HMark (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10


----------



## ianography (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10 reminds me of how much I hate Walmart for some reason


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 24, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> 1/10
> 
> happy professor?


 
do i look happy to you? 
(btw i got 3 infraction points for my comment on your avatar)


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

7/10. What is an infraction point?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 24, 2011)

3/10.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 24, 2011)

7/10


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 24, 2011)

4/10


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 24, 2011)

4/10


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

9/10. Happy green thing.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 24, 2011)

7/10 it's a Pokemon.


----------



## clincr (Apr 24, 2011)

7/10 it's a Pokemon.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

7/10 It's a poke... no. Good job for winning.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> 7/10 it's a Pokemon.


 
ITS RAYQUASHA

9/10 for cookieyo


----------



## ianography (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 I STOLE YOUR SOUP MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hershey (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10

F.D.R.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 25, 2011)

4/10 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=243&ty=147&page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0 
That's a full size version of my avatar.


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 25, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> 4/10
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=243&ty=147&page=1&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0
> That's a full size version of my avatar.


 
11/10, and everything else in this thread is promoted to 10/10 because of the awesomeness imparted just by being in proximity to it.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 25, 2011)

10/10 because it's not pokymom.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 25, 2011)

5 out of 10. nice kitty?


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2011)

0/10 lame

full size


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

Falcon Punch! haha thats the only character I ever used when I played super smash brothers. Hate that game...
0/10!


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2011)

which one did you play? Cause brawl falcon sucks


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

I used to be forced to play the first one on N64 all the time. I played brawl a couple of times and actually disliked it less, but still hated it...


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy crap. I don't even remember making this thread. 

Nice bike. Is it yours? 8/10


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes sir, 2008 Kawasaki zx-6r. It is my precious lol
8/10 for you, but flip the 8 sideways, because the epicness of your avatar is infinite!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 26, 2011)

i^2
10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> 9/10 looks like bedhair, go brush your hair


 
I did.
9/10
Somehow, I feel it's less burry from the last.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 26, 2011)

1/10 lmao


----------



## HMark (Apr 26, 2011)

7/10 - @Phoenix Death


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> 1/10 lmao


 
0/10 lmao

^9/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> log20/2


..​


----------



## Maniac (Apr 26, 2011)

4/10
kinda boring


----------



## DylanReynolds (Apr 26, 2011)

Maniac 8/10 Quite Abstact ;D


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 26, 2011)

9/10. hi cube.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 26, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> 9/10. hi cube.


 
meh, you post too much on this thread =P
8/10


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 26, 2011)

1/10 wat's the white bag thing doing? it's not crack, is it?


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 26, 2011)

0/10 heh that's boring xD


----------



## Hershey (Apr 26, 2011)

crashdummy001 said:


> 1/10 wat's the white bag thing doing? it's not crack, is it?


 
Dude, he broke his arm.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 26, 2011)

2/10

1. Non cubing rrelated 
2. You didnt vote


----------



## Vinny (Apr 26, 2011)

Yours isn't cubing related either haha
7/10


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 26, 2011)

10/10. Yes i post way too much on this thread.


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 26, 2011)

PILLSBURY! 10/10


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 26, 2011)

1/10 = cookieyo

I poked it

9/10 = spdcbr

For abstractness


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 26, 2011)

8/10 for wtflol's


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 26, 2011)

10/10 FOR LOLZ XD


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 27, 2011)

3/10 can't tell, but I think it's an autograph...dunno who.


----------



## ianography (Apr 27, 2011)

10/10 Kitty!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 27, 2011)

9/10 cus old people are cool.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

10/10 I didnt poke u


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 27, 2011)

10/10 I LOVED YOUR SOUP!


----------



## Vinny (Apr 27, 2011)

0/10
There's...nothing...there


----------



## Ltsurge (Apr 27, 2011)

is that a bear...
9/10


----------



## ianography (Apr 27, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> is that a bear...
> 9/10


 
8/10 I _think_ it's a pokemon gym leader...

BTW that's not a bear, it's an alot.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

8/10

Still dont know who that is


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Still dont know who that is


 
9/10, soup


----------



## ianography (Apr 27, 2011)

10/10 for geek wizard

And Jedi, its FDR, one of the former US presidents.


----------



## ianography (Apr 27, 2011)

10/10 for geek wizard

And Jedi, its FDR, one of the former US presidents.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> 10/10 for geek wizard
> 
> And Jedi, its FDR, one of the former US presidents.


 
6/10 Politics are kind of boring


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 27, 2011)

0/10, personal pictures are kind of boring


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

Looks like my teacher. 8/10


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 1, 2011)

5/10

I liked toon rayquaza better..........


----------



## AustinReed (May 1, 2011)

6/10. Meh.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 1, 2011)

10/10

most epic cubing face ever!!!!!


----------



## cubefan4848 (May 1, 2011)

6/10 It's a cube


----------



## JyH (May 1, 2011)

cubefan4848 said:


> 6/10 It's a cube


 
5/10
Does not say "alot".


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 1, 2011)

10/10

Its a unicorn


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 1, 2011)

10/10, hey soup.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 1, 2011)

9/10


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

10/10
Us Vietnamese gotta have each others back bro.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 1, 2011)

3/10 wooh hoo another pokemon


----------



## Olji (May 1, 2011)

6/10
Dont ruin christmas please D:


----------



## ianography (May 1, 2011)

9/10 me no liek parody either.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 1, 2011)

wtf.... 0/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 2, 2011)

0 for pokymom


----------



## ianography (May 2, 2011)

10/10 for... whatever the heck that is


----------



## emolover (May 2, 2011)

10/10 because hes sexy.


----------



## Vinny (May 2, 2011)

5/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 2, 2011)

10 for alot.


----------



## JyH (May 4, 2011)

Enhanced/Zoomed version:






10/10


----------



## ianography (May 4, 2011)

10/10 beautiful... SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> 10/10 beautiful... SO BEAUTIFUL


 
The picture or the avatar?


----------



## ianography (May 4, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> The picture or the avatar?


 
Picture


----------



## JyH (May 4, 2011)

How about the avatar? (It's Eric Reese)
10/10 for your avatar, Ian, Eric Limeback's the man!


----------



## ianography (May 4, 2011)

JyH said:


> How about the avatar? (It's Eric Reese)
> 10/10 for your avatar, Ian, Eric Limeback's the man!


 
10/10 because I feel generous


----------



## JyH (May 4, 2011)

ianography said:


> 10/10 because I feel generous


 
10/10, I love George Bush!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 4, 2011)

JyH said:


> 10/10, I love George Bush!


 
0/10 Who's that.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 4, 2011)

5/10

Is that a pokemon?


----------



## Vinny (May 4, 2011)

5/10


----------



## hoopee (May 4, 2011)

7/10 
I'm wondering what that is? It's in many avatars...


----------



## clincr (May 4, 2011)

tan(96)/10


----------



## BrainOfSweden (May 6, 2011)

Even though it's so simple (paint?), I like it, and it's easy to recognize. 7/10. I hoep you like mine, I will eventually shorten the strings to make everything a bit bigger.


----------



## theace (May 6, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Vinny (May 6, 2011)

7/10



hoopee said:


> 7/10
> I'm wondering what that is? It's in many avatars...


 
It's an alot. Read about it here


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 6, 2011)

10/10 for alot.

I need an avatar for alot of Jinbe NAO!


----------



## AnsonL (May 7, 2011)

9/10 nice avatar man


----------



## ben1996123 (May 7, 2011)

√x / x


----------



## Edward (May 7, 2011)

Yes I'm posting because I recently changed. Leave me alone ;-;

Sup ben. 6/10. Honestly it weirds me out.


----------



## Maniac (May 7, 2011)

8/10
better than your last one


----------



## JyH (May 7, 2011)

10/10
bamf


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 7, 2011)

10/10 amazing


----------



## JyH (May 7, 2011)

1/10
I don't like elephants.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 7, 2011)

9/10

A cat


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 7, 2011)

wtf?
0/10


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 7, 2011)

0/10

What happened to rayquaza


----------



## speed (May 7, 2011)

5/10


----------



## Tall5001 (May 7, 2011)

7/10 not cubing related but still look BA!


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 7, 2011)

10/10

Totally personalised D


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

awesome 10/10


----------



## jrb (May 7, 2011)

1/10

I don't like CubeTwist


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

cats rock 10/10


----------



## hoopee (May 7, 2011)

Omg, whats that? Petaminx or what?? Cool, but not special. 6/10


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 15, 2011)

Uh I have no idea what is in that picture 2/10


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 15, 2011)

10/10

since I love pizza and muffin and rainbows yo


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 15, 2011)

That picture contains pizza, muffins and rainbows wut?


----------



## sauso (May 15, 2011)

picture is a tad pixelated but from here chick looks hot. 6/10 but will add on an extra 2 cause i like auckland. sooo 8/10


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

sauso said:


> picture is a tad pixelated but from here chick looks hot.



ok... :fp 



sauso said:


> 6/10 but will add on an extra 2 cause i like auckland. sooo 8/10


 
ive been there... 

and 7/10 not very original


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

1/10 
Pixelated and failed signature.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

JyH said:


> 1/10
> Pixelated and failed signature.


 
... true


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> ... true


 
10/10
Failed signature and pixelated.


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2011)

710
It's decent


----------



## JyH (May 15, 2011)

710
roop


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 15, 2011)

8/10

meh


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 15, 2011)

Seriously, does NO ONE recognise Dene touching a girl in my avatar? >.<


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2011)

People obviously think their mind is playing tricks on them.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 15, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> People obviously think their mind is playing tricks on them.


 
err so that's emily... (going by your signature)


----------



## irontwig (May 15, 2011)

5/10 's so blurry


----------



## ilikecubing (May 17, 2011)

7/10

scary!!


----------



## jrb (May 21, 2011)

5/10

I can't tell what it is.


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

10/10 I like kitties.


----------



## Vinny (May 21, 2011)

7/10

Meh, GreenDay.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 21, 2011)

10/10. many cubes. i'm so tempted to eat them.


----------



## JLarsen (May 22, 2011)

8/10 for gruesome humor.

Found on google search images with the query "Pandamonium" =P


----------



## emolover (May 22, 2011)

7/10

Its staring into my soul!


----------



## collinbxyz (May 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> 7/10
> 
> Its staring into my soul!


 2/10
Too...emo...


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (May 22, 2011)

7/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 22, 2011)

0, low resolution.

How could you get oversized avatar?


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 4, 2011)

8/10

fancy one!!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 4, 2011)

8/10 Its a bit scary jk XD


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 4, 2011)

7/10

Change it now,I find it boring


----------



## jrb (Jun 16, 2011)

5/10

Kinda cool.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 16, 2011)

ten/ten

off topic:


Spoiler



one of my cats became blind yesterday


----------



## edriggers (Jun 16, 2011)

3/10

Just tired of photo booth pics everywhere.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 16, 2011)

10/10 

Isn't that guy from sesame street?


----------



## ianography (Jun 17, 2011)

2/10 boring avatar.


----------



## JyH (Jun 17, 2011)

1/10
Greenday is poo.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2011)

three/ten

my one, two, three, four and zero keys are broken and so is numlock.


----------



## ianography (Jun 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> 1/10
> Greenday is poo.


 
1/10 Your avatar is holding poo. And why don't you like Green Day?

EDIT: grr ninja'd. anyway four/ten


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 17, 2011)

6/10

I like Greenday....but would be better if one or all of them were sporting cubes.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 17, 2011)

5/10 just blah cubes. Still deserving though.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2011)

8/ten


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 17, 2011)

not to offend you, but your avatar looks like a monkey.

7/10 because some monkeys are smart.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 17, 2011)

8/10


----------



## ardiantoarsadi (Jun 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 17, 2011)

6/10
It doesn't look clear for me


----------



## Bapao (Jun 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

10/10

You look smart


----------



## jrb (Jun 17, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> one of my cats became blind yesterday


 
That's too bad...I like cats.

Back on topic:5/10

Kinda cool


----------



## stoic (Jun 17, 2011)

9/10 
mega


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

8/10

nice red hand


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 17, 2011)

8/10
I prefer the v7 smile, it's cuter. This one just looks so evil...


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

evil? is it because of the color combo i used

9/10

which cartoon character is that? Its cute


----------



## irontwig (Jun 17, 2011)

5/10 cus of :|


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2011)

7/10


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

10/10

babies <3


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 17, 2011)

9/10

make it a smiley face instead. It will look like joker but meh.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 17, 2011)

3/10

Just a cube.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't on a 5x5 ,i can on a 7x7 but i don't have one

9/10

nice colors and nice cube

Kprox:10/10 ninja'd

nice gal


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a 5x5 with a strange face, but a face every cuber has when they are focusing on a good solve =P

10/10


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

10/10
dragons pwn


----------



## pi.cubed (Jun 24, 2011)

8/10
I like penguins.


----------



## emolover (Jun 24, 2011)

9/10 

Fishy Fishy!


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

Smexy Emo
10/10

this thread would look like random gibberish if people changed their avatars =P


----------



## batangpinoy (Jun 24, 2011)

9/10

Nice dragon line art. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2011)

batangpinoy said:


> 9/10
> 
> Nice dragon line art. Did you make it yourself?



Thanks, 
yes, i drew the dragon by hand, inspiration from other dragons i could find on the web
and added the name by hand, my favourite calligraphy alphabet "Gothic black hand"... i should of put a capital G but idc =P


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 24, 2011)

8/10 coolcool


----------



## Ronald3Granger (Jun 27, 2011)

8/10
like that smile.....


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ronald3Granger said:


> 8/10
> like that smile.....


 
10/10 You look like you mean business. 
Also, Go DC! I live in NW


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 27, 2011)

8/10. Did that monkey see its mom for the first time/


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 27, 2011)

10/10

can i poke you if i rate you 10?


----------



## ianography (Jun 27, 2011)

9/10 seen it so many times before but it still never gets old

EDIT: GRR ninja'd. 6/10


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

5/10 just 3 guys hanging around


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 29, 2011)

5/10. Just 3 penguins hanging around

Since my avatar is boring why not rate my wca Id :|


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 29, 2011)

2/10. Get original.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 29, 2011)

8/10 cats flying on rainbows, next you see dogs with rockets.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 29, 2011)

10 for the ponies


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2011)

∞/-∞

is epick.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jun 30, 2011)

10/10 for monkey face


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 30, 2011)

3/10 for hqrd to see letters and its not really "special"


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 30, 2011)

4/10 A little funny the first time. Now kind of old.


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2011)

10/10 because it Nyan cat.


----------



## s3rzz (Jun 30, 2011)

1/10

false advertising


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2011)

0/10 for having a lame Avatar and and bad punctuation.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

7/10, I used to think you were a girl.


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> 7/10, I used to think you were a girl.


 
Lol why?

9/10 because that's some nice long hair in your avatar!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2011)

\( \frac{1}{3log1000} \)


----------



## s3rzz (Jul 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> 0/10 for having a lame Avatar and and bad punctuation.


 

fasho!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 1, 2011)

0/10 cuz you stolded emo's avatar.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

11/10


----------



## s3rzz (Jul 1, 2011)

i hope this is better


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 1, 2011)

YOU STOLDED MINES TOO!?!?!?!?
-10/10 +10 for creativity = 0/10


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

7/10 don't like the brand but good originality.


----------



## s3rzz (Jul 1, 2011)

10/10 

brings back memories of danny devito in that batman movie


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 1, 2011)

+10 - 2 for stealing = 8/10


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

Over 9,000!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 1, 2011)

4/10 I wear green shirts when I play sports.

Btw, whoever rates my avatar, it wasn't put on by me, idk how this happened. I think it was some angry admin during the same lolben avatar craze.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah well it's funny and original so 9/10.


----------



## ianography (Jul 1, 2011)

It _looks_ cool so... 9/10

If you don't know, my avatar is of the members of Green Day (excluding backup)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

9/10, I like Green Day.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 1, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> 9/10, I like Green Day.


 8/10. Be warned though. I am standing behind you waiting to ninja you.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 1, 2011)

5/10
Meh.


----------



## pi.cubed (Jul 1, 2011)

8.5

It actually looks pretty cool when I look at it up close.

edit: I just realised the is the exact same avatar as 'iEnjoyCubing's avatar.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

10/10

this fish should stop breathing for a while ;D


----------



## 4. (Jul 1, 2011)

6/10 It's okay, I guess. 

For anyone who doesn't know, my avatar is the album cover of The Doors' self titled debut album, released in '67.


----------



## CubicNL (Jul 2, 2011)

7.5/10 It's unique, but doesn't really make sense.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 6, 2011)

7/10 Maybe I'm just not getting the context here... a bunch of squiggly lines over a grid of colors (supposed to be a cube?). Looks pretty neat, though.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2011)

Meh, 7/10. Would be 10 if he was well drawn


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 6, 2011)

5/10 boring...


----------



## ianography (Jul 6, 2011)

9/10 KITTEH


----------



## JyH (Jul 6, 2011)

1/10


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 6, 2011)

10/10 

now that is a avatar with attitude!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 6, 2011)

10/10
Penguins


----------



## David1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

8/10 
Seen so many like it


----------



## ianography (Jul 6, 2011)

10/10 it makes me feel good inside


----------



## Zarlor (Jul 6, 2011)

6/10 - Sorry, just some random rock band. Is it Green Day?

I used to play some of their songs on my guitar bake in the "Dookie" days, so I gave extra points for that.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

ianography said:


> 10/10 it makes me feel good inside


 
Thanks


----------



## David1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

Also 9/10 I like the effects and colours


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2011)

6/10. 
It looks weird :s


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 6, 2011)

8/10 the classic photo by taking it in the mirror best invention ever xD


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 6, 2011)

10 since the flying purple unicorn, and the overinflated hamster teamed up against the evil platypus wearing a tophat and holding a cane. Then the mysterious goggled chicken with a laser gun saved the green toed man and the muffins lived happily ever after.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 6, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> 10 since the flying purple unicorn, and the overinflated hamster teamed up against the evil platypus wearing a tophat and holding a cane. Then the mysterious goggled chicken with a laser gun saved the green toed man and the muffins lived happily ever after.


 
3 letters WTF xD


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 6, 2011)

5/10 woo hoo it's a guy holding a cube. ...oh and an evil platypus wearing a top hat and holding a cane.


edit: if I was supposed to rate waffle's avatar I'd give it a 10.


----------



## JyH (Jul 6, 2011)

10/10 - Asian


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 6, 2011)

10 for teh bunniez.


----------



## ianography (Jul 6, 2011)

10 for teh long hayur.


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> 8/10 the classic photo by taking it in the mirror best invention ever xD


Lol, it was actually taken by someone else by accident.
8/10 for The Science Guy
Lost points because meh quality


----------



## emolover (Jul 8, 2011)

10/10 

Sexy avatar.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jul 8, 2011)

5/10
don' get it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)

10/10
Creative


----------



## emolover (Jul 8, 2011)

DRAGON_RYU said:


> 5/10
> don' get it.


 
Whats to get?


To Phoenix death

10/10

LOL brony.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> Whats to get?
> 
> 
> To Phoenix death
> ...


 
FREAKING INFINITE OUT OF 10. THAT. Is. HOT.


----------



## JyH (Jul 8, 2011)

This one's for bronies/Phoenix if he sees this fast enough.
10/10
episode 22


----------



## ianography (Jul 8, 2011)

0/10

******* bunny


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 8, 2011)

1/10

one day, the nerds will take over teh world


----------



## achilles308 (Jul 8, 2011)

Penguin chest bump... 4/10 (HEY, it isn't cube related!)


----------



## Vinny (Jul 8, 2011)

7/10

It's just a cube, but a tiny cube.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 8, 2011)

3/10
cause there's ppl solving a pile of cubes.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)

9/10
Better quality, mang.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 8, 2011)

8/10

not bad.
@ achilles308: try saying that to ianography.


----------



## hipsterlover (Jul 8, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> 8/10
> 
> not bad.
> @ achilles308: try saying that to ianography.


 
7/10
Only because I like penguins.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 8, 2011)

7/10
omfg


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 9, 2011)

10


----------



## jrb (Jul 17, 2011)

4/10

no comment


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 17, 2011)

6/10

Koala.......... cool
getting it off of your defualt desktop pics........... not cool


----------



## thackernerd (Jul 17, 2011)

10/10


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 17, 2011)

1/10 no avatar.


----------



## Olji (Jul 17, 2011)

8/10
PengWins =w=


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 18, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2011)

0/10


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 18, 2011)

But you're so pwetty


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2011)

nou


----------



## Bapao (Jul 18, 2011)

10/10


----------



## RaresB (Jul 18, 2011)

10/10


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 18, 2011)

8/10.


----------



## Mnts (Jul 18, 2011)

7/10


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 18, 2011)

7/10


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 19, 2011)

8/10


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

6/10, I like penguins, but I hate sample pics that come with Windows.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 19, 2011)

Bronys 
no 
5/10


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Bronys
> no
> 5/10


 
I'm a girl, so I'm not technically a Brony.

3/10, pixelated mess.


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 19, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I'm a girl, so I'm not technically a Brony.
> 
> 3/10, pixelated mess.


 
oh sorry forgot your last avatar


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 19, 2011)

9/10

i salute to you, sergeant


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2011)

\( \frac{1}{\ln 4} \)


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

7.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2011)

e/10

<--- new avatar henry


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 19, 2011)

π*τ/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> π*τ/10



\( \frac{1}{0} \)


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 19, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> 9/10
> 
> i salute to you, sergeant



its lieutenant to you 

i could courtmarshal you for gross insubordination


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 19, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> i could courtmarshal you for gross insubordination


 
please don't.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 19, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> please don't.


 
Damn you for getting the 3000th post!
7/10


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 19, 2011)

ponies are stupid -∞/∞


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 19, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> ponies are stupid -∞/∞


 
um -∞/∞ = -1 

which might not be your intention but eh 

-1/10


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 19, 2011)

8/10 brings back memories

i needed a new one


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 19, 2011)

3. Creepy.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 3. Creepy.



its henry koen

\( -\frac{0}{0} \)


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2011)

∞/∞


----------



## RaresB (Jul 20, 2011)

2/10 weird creepy and stupid.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 20, 2011)

10/10 because theres a black person in ur picture xD


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seven


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 20, 2011)

4.


----------



## JyH (Jul 20, 2011)

10/10
the guy in red looks really sexy


----------



## Ltsurge (Jul 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> 10/10
> the guy in red looks really sexy


 
unlike that... rabbit 2


----------



## ianography (Jul 20, 2011)

0/10 Electric Pokémon suck! Fire-type forever!


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 20, 2011)

Gotta love Bill Nye..8/10


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 20, 2011)

3?


----------



## JyH (Jul 20, 2011)

8/10
I love Fluttershy, but something is up with her neck. Somepony needs to get on that.

Posting here because I found the greatest site for avatars - +they are all 80x80!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 20, 2011)

7, looks potentially cool but I don't know it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2011)

8/10
Kinda blurry


----------



## RaresB (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow I hate those ponnies 0/10


----------



## JyH (Jul 20, 2011)

0/10
You've never even watched the show, AND you can't even spell "ponies" right.
Go watch it first. You can't just say you hate something if you've never even interacted with it.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> 0/10
> You've never even watched the show, AND you can't even spell "ponies" right.
> Go watch it first. You can't just say you hate something if you've never even interacted with it.


 
It's called rate the avatar not the comment, learn to read before you comment about my spelling. 
5/10 I don't know what it is but it seems interesting.


----------



## JyH (Jul 20, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> It's called rate the avatar not the comment, learn to read before you comment about my spelling.
> 5/10 I don't know what it is but it seems interesting.



0/10
It's called don't comment on the avatar; I believe the title of the thread is "Rate the Avatar Above You", not "Rate the Avatar Above You - Oh Yah, and Write a Comment". Not to say that I don't comment, but you caused what I am writing right now.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> 0/10
> It's called don't comment on the avatar; I believe the title of the thread is "Rate the Avatar Above You", not "Rate the Avatar Above You - Oh Yah, and Write a Comment". Not to say that I don't comment, but you caused what I am writing right now.


 
Well I comment to give a reason for the score I gave the avatar. Thats reasonable isnt it
5/10 for the reason previously stated.


----------



## jrb (Jul 20, 2011)

10/10 

Cool


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 20, 2011)

0 because you copied dan koen changing hen collals avatar


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 20, 2011)

0. Still annoying.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 20, 2011)

4/10


----------



## RaresB (Jul 20, 2011)

10/10 gotta love seinfeld


----------



## jrb (Jul 20, 2011)

10/10

Again, cool


----------



## Bapao (Jul 20, 2011)

10/10. Endangered species.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 21, 2011)

10/10 ¬.¬


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 22, 2011)

5/10 because I'm feeling generous.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 22, 2011)

10/10. 
My
Little
Pony


----------



## JyH (Jul 22, 2011)

10/10
Just like the face in my signature.
why wub woo


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 22, 2011)

8.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 22, 2011)

> why wub woo


what
does
that
mean??!!

Anyway, 10, for
My
Little
Pony


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 30, 2011)

1/10

meh too many ppl have this kind of avatar.


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2011)

4/10 bad joke.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 30, 2011)

1/10

AHH CREEPY WITCH LADY!


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2011)

4/10 that's Igor silly


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 30, 2011)

1.5/10

AHH CREEPY IGOR THINGY!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 30, 2011)

1 for effort. Should have said vcube7.


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2011)

100000000000/10 so sexy :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 30, 2011)

-1/e


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 30, 2011)

Over 9000/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 30, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Over 9000/10





+1/e for Aerobics cubes.


----------



## jrb (Jul 30, 2011)

9/10

Not really sure what it is but it's awesome.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 30, 2011)

10/10

Who doesn't love orangutans?


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 30, 2011)

3/10, I dont know who that is.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 30, 2011)

10/10 for big cubes


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 5, 2011)

5/10, kind of creepy in my opinion.
(I just edited my avatar, and i think its pretty dang awesome with the cube)


----------



## JyH (Aug 5, 2011)

1/10


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 5, 2011)

6/10
Meh...


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait whut, Why is this open again ;-;


----------



## ianography (Aug 5, 2011)

9/10 because it's _Rainbow Dash_.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 5, 2011)

2/10 Creepy. Bill Nye and Green Day are cooler.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 5, 2011)

9/10

tis ossim


----------



## Jostle (Aug 5, 2011)

8/10
hawt


----------



## Grzegorz (Aug 5, 2011)

7/19
dancing man


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 9, 2011)

8/10

Why are you wanted


----------



## Jostle (Aug 9, 2011)

Grzegorz said:


> 7/19
> dancing man


 
THAT'S TOM MOTHERF'ING BOMBADIL


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 9, 2011)

7/10 dancing wtf is that?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

9/10
pikachu is cool...


----------



## jrb (Aug 9, 2011)

10/10 for Roux because it's so awesome


----------



## Mnts (Aug 9, 2011)

8/10, it could be 10 if monkey would have a banana


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 9, 2011)

10/10

lithuania colors


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 9, 2011)

I hate cubing >:L

2/3


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 9, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> 2/10 *Creepy*. Bill Nye and Green Day are cooler.


 
you need to watch Young Frankenstein.

On topic: 7/10; ghosts are cool.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 9, 2011)

2/10

Not very original, see it all the time.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 9, 2011)

ah alright brony (don't know which one it is) 8/10... looks ok


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 9, 2011)

You just know you're begging for it when you post in this thread, right?

2/10.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 10, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> You just know you're begging for it when you post in this thread, right?
> 
> 2/10.


 
Brony <3 9/10 though because 10 is reserved for Rainbow Dash... :O


----------



## emolover (Aug 10, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Brony <3 9/10 though because 10 is reserved for Rainbow Dash... :O


 
3/10 because you went to the dark side.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> 3/10 because you went to the dark side.



6/10 - Not a fan of hipsters but somewhat good looking.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 10, 2011)

8/10 because hot girl.

-5 because I want to.

Final result is 3/10.

Edit-that was for the emo.

5/10. Too many avatars like that.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Aug 10, 2011)

5/10


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

...

really?
:fp to you!


----------



## JyH (Aug 10, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 2/10
> 
> Not very original, see it all the time.


 
Oh, the irony.

Hippos and cubes are cool, I guess.
1/10


----------



## emolover (Aug 10, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 8/10 because hot girl.
> 
> -5 because I want to.
> 
> ...


 
7/10 because I love you

-5 because you hate me for no apparent reason(please tell me why you do)



collinbxyz said:


> ...
> 
> really?
> :fp to you!



10/10 because your cat has 2x2 skills.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> Oh, the irony.
> 
> Hippos and cubes are cool, I guess.
> 1/10



Would you like me to elaborate? It's a puzzle forum. I see those enough, it's nice to see non-cubing related avatars for a change in scenery. Sure other people have pony avatars, but none are the same as mine. The subject is the same, but not the actual picture.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> Really? There are tons of alot avatars, but none are the same has his.



Meh, I guess I see puzzles in a different light. To me once I've seen one, I've seen them all. No real reason. Btw, what are "alot avatars"?


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 10, 2011)

e/10


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

1/10
...
Nothing more to say


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 10, 2011)

-5 because i don't like cats 

+3 because I've never seen a cat solve a 2x2 (i've seen one solve a megaminx but that's too easy right?) 

so 8/10


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 10, 2011)

6/10
reminds me of G-I-Joe (idk how it's spelled)

New avatar! My cat died of brain damage from thinking too hard at the cube...
Or something like that. But I'm definitely adding something in my sig for the avatar.
How about: "My cat died of frustration"?


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 10, 2011)

9/10 for the poor cat


----------



## emolover (Aug 10, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 6/10 - Not a fan of hipsters but somewhat good looking.


 
I really wonder what you think is a perfect 10.

7/10 to whoevers post is above me


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Aug 10, 2011)

8/10 nice hair


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 10, 2011)

5/10 not bad

I got a new one B)


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 11, 2011)

10/10 if u solved it 6/10 if u didnt


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't rate because I have no idea what that is...


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2011)

-e/5


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 11, 2011)

2/10
just...no


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 11, 2011)

4e/10 for cats

dont be a stupid dink and rate my avatar less than 1.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 11, 2011)

Really? 
3/10 for you ben.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 11, 2011)

hand stand. i am dissapoint 4/10


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 11, 2011)

11/10

heheheh i wana cuddle it ^.^


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 12, 2011)

9/10  stewie if only he had his gun


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 12, 2011)

7/10 because I don't know what it is but it is cool looking.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 12, 2011)

06


----------



## irontwig (Aug 12, 2011)

7/10 pinkwhalewtf, but pretty cool looking in its simplicity


----------



## Mnts (Aug 12, 2011)

6/10


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 12, 2011)

7/10

not sure what it is but it looks really cool

fullsize of my avatar is in my sig


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 12, 2011)

9/10 for your nice cube collection


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 12, 2011)

5/10 for not having much in it.

That collection was that collection of 4 people combined...
not all mine...


----------



## pi.cubed (Aug 12, 2011)

Even if it is 4 people's collections combined, it still looks really cool.

7.


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 12, 2011)

10/10 for Australia


----------



## ianography (Aug 15, 2011)

10/10 Post-it notes and a happy face


----------



## CubicNL (Aug 15, 2011)

8,5/10 
I like the misteriosity (if that's a word..) happy, but some sadness as well.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 15, 2011)

10/10 colorful and represents.


----------



## ianography (Aug 20, 2011)

9/10 You look happy


----------



## Lukester172 (Aug 21, 2011)

2/10 ughh...
creep.


----------



## ianography (Aug 21, 2011)

6/10 Is a flower

And does _nobody_ get my avatar at all? This is a little sad.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

10/10 Remember, remember, the fifth of November


----------



## emolover (Aug 21, 2011)

10/10 because you have stuck with it and it is awesome.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 21, 2011)

7/10


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 21, 2011)

10/10
Very cool, very cool.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 21, 2011)

8/10 because I cannot see if that left block is complete


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 24, 2011)

10/10 just cos its cool.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 24, 2011)

0/10, sorry, can't read what it is.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 24, 2011)

7/10, very cool.

And I see the words "F Perm" on his avatar, so I'd rate it with a 9 xD


----------



## n00bcub3r (Aug 24, 2011)

1/10 cuz its a black cube, but its a dayan


----------



## lanx (Aug 24, 2011)

7/10

The ghost thing is scary


----------



## jrb (Aug 24, 2011)

8/10

Pandas are awesome


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 2, 2011)

0/10 

Gorilla's FTW wut...


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 2, 2011)

10/10

POKéMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOTTA CATCH THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JyH (Sep 2, 2011)

1/10

Can't even name the Pokemon. Disappointing.

Cute panda. You should make your avatar just the panda.


----------



## Samania (Sep 2, 2011)

9/10 EEEEEEE SOOO CUUTEEE :3


----------



## BigSams (Sep 2, 2011)

3/10. meh, not feeling it.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10 great


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10

Because I had to look twice.


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2011)

7/10

because I liked your first one better.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

8/10 

Because I liked your third one better 

PS. White top + glasses.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 10, 2011)

4/10

_mystified_


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10

Cute cat.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 10, 2011)

10/10

Is that really you?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 10, 2011)

9/10 because awesomely unique. Not 10/10 because I need to be like "OMGOSHZORZ TAT EEZ DEH BEST THING EVAR!!11!1!!!"


----------



## jrb (Sep 10, 2011)

1/10

I am _not_ a brony


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 10, 2011)

1/10

I don't know what it is and you aren't a brony D:


----------



## emolover (Sep 10, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 1/10
> 
> I don't know what it is and you aren't a brony D:


 
That is an orangutan. 

5/10 because rainbow dash.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 11, 2011)

0 for randomass freaky girl picture.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 11, 2011)

1/10


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 11, 2011)

wut... 
-1/:fp


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 11, 2011)

10/10
Yay for Raikou(and waterman)


----------



## JyH (Sep 11, 2011)

1/10
roux is stupid


----------



## yoyokidify (Sep 11, 2011)

4/10
the thing under the fur is a murderer


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 11, 2011)

7/10
It's kinda cool


----------



## Samania (Sep 11, 2011)

8/10 pretty colourssss :3


----------



## speedex (Sep 11, 2011)

6/10
say no to rhino


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 11, 2011)

∞/10

just pure awesomeness


----------



## ottozing (Sep 11, 2011)

8/10

i forgot my witty remark about your avatar

so for lack of a better term

V PERM!!!!!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 11, 2011)

10/10, looks like a cube person.


----------



## emolover (Sep 12, 2011)

0/10 because you avatar has man boobs.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 12, 2011)

0/10 because your avatar is an emo


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2011)

0/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 12, 2011)

0/10 streak


----------



## aronpm (Sep 12, 2011)

5/10 for c-c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## jrb (Sep 21, 2011)

7/10 

Because BLD is cool


----------



## Bapao (Sep 21, 2011)

Why do I always get jrb? 10/10...


----------



## n00bcub3r (Sep 22, 2011)

0/10 cuz i don't have a heart


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 22, 2011)

8/10 GO PIKACHU


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2011)

7/7

its a 7x7 so i couldn't resist =p


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 22, 2011)

3/10 IT'S A MANNEQUIN!!!! RUN!!!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 22, 2011)

\( \frac{e}{10} \)​


----------



## Georgeanderre (Sep 22, 2011)

Aproximately, 
2.71828183/10


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 22, 2011)

10/10 E=2.718281828459045 (FROM MEMORY)


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 22, 2011)

7/10


----------



## Bapao (Sep 22, 2011)

10/10 because I'm high...


----------



## jrb (Sep 22, 2011)

5/10

I'm not crazy about it


----------



## cubernya (Sep 22, 2011)

6/10 take out the text


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 22, 2011)

\( \frac{e^{2.3026}}{10} \approx 1.00001 \)


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 22, 2011)

3/10 because I miss the old lolben pic


----------



## Samania (Sep 23, 2011)

5/10 blehh not really the best quality D:


----------



## Bapao (Sep 23, 2011)

10/10

Because I have multiple interpretations as to why you chose that particular pic as your av. Why btw?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 3/10 because I miss the old lolben pic



What was the old lolben pic?

@Bapao \( \frac{e^2}{4!}\approx0.3 \)


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2011)

e^(i(pi)) /10.
I don't like e very much; its too .718- ish. However I like your signature as that's what I'm learning now and I find differentiation rather interesting.


----------



## Axiys (Sep 23, 2011)

8/10
It's a cube with all but L6E done.

And your British.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> e^(i(pi)) /10.
> I don't like e very much; its too .718- ish. However I like your signature as that's what I'm learning now and I find differentiation rather interesting.



What year are you in at school/college?

@Axiys \( \frac{e^2}{3e}\approx0.9 \)


----------



## Bapao (Sep 23, 2011)

10/10 



ben1996123 said:


> What was the old lolben pic?
> 
> @Bapao \( \frac{e^2}{4!}\approx0.3 \)



Ben-bruv, why were you banned for a while?


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm either 14 or 15. Guess 
How about you?


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 23, 2011)

Bapao said:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> Ben-bruv, why were you banned for a while?


 
10/10 cos I fuggin love gameboy.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 23, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> 10/10 cos I fuggin love gameboy.


 
10/10

Because your av made me lean forward about 30cm.

10/10 for "fuggin" too btw. Didn't know that one


----------



## pi.cubed (Sep 29, 2011)

*9*.
Old School and it looks cool.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Sep 29, 2011)

10/10
it's funny.


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 6, 2011)

*10*/10.
Thats really cool!
Is it real/yours?


----------



## ianography (Oct 8, 2011)

4/10 
I've seen that way too much.


----------



## Samania (Oct 8, 2011)

That kid looks like the kid that always climbed through windows in Doogie Howser... BUT IT LOOKS PRETTY. 8/10


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 8, 2011)

9/10 for randomness. Rhino win


----------



## 4. (Oct 8, 2011)

Made me chuckle.... 7/10


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 8, 2011)

*9*/10.
I like The Doors.


----------



## Speedmaster (Oct 8, 2011)

9/10
it's great^^


----------



## HelpCube (Oct 8, 2011)

0/10

Cause there's nothing there...


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 8, 2011)

0.01/0.02


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 8, 2011)

e/tau because I don't like e very much.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 8, 2011)

10 for Roux.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 8, 2011)

8 because big blue boobie guy


----------



## emolover (Oct 8, 2011)

8/10 because


----------



## ianography (Oct 8, 2011)

0/10 DUCK FACE DUCK FACE GARAGGHH D:<

(oya my avatar is from the show The Wonder Years for those interested)


----------



## emolover (Oct 8, 2011)

How is that duck face?

0/10 because he has derp face.


----------



## ianography (Oct 8, 2011)

emolover said:


> How is that duck face?
> 
> 0/10 because he has derp face.


 
0/10 How do you not see the duck?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 9, 2011)

5/10.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 5/10.


 
8/10 I liked the blue colored one better.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2011)

\( \frac{-1}{0} \)


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 9, 2011)

*1*/10
*pi*>*e*

*edit:* I just realised that if you take out the > it says pie. lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> *1*/10
> *pi*>*e*
> 
> *edit:* I just realised that if you take out the > it says pie. lol



\( \frac{tau}{10} \)

Also, pie = pi*e = 3.14*2.71 = 8.54
pie = 8.54


----------



## pi.cubed (Oct 9, 2011)

That's cool/clever lol.
I will so quote that. Actually I'll put that in my sig.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 9, 2011)

8.6/10 for "A"verage.


----------



## 4. (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't see what it is.... blue boar with tits? 3/10


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

10/10


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

10/10 because roux is sexy.


----------



## mycube (Oct 9, 2011)

10/10
nice girl


----------



## Hovair (Oct 9, 2011)

10/10 for a Megaminx YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

7/10
Make the cube coloured and it'll be awesome 

OT: wanna do skype blind?


----------



## Hovair (Oct 9, 2011)

cant sorry


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay. 
8/10 cuz megaminx. Would be better coloured tho.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 9, 2011)

6/10 cuz roux blocks cube. Needs to be not colored though


----------



## ianography (Oct 9, 2011)

8/10 because personalized. And 5BLD I can do Skype


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 9, 2011)

It says you're offline..
Btw 7/10


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 9, 2011)

10/10 roux ftw


----------



## Hovair (Oct 9, 2011)

9/10 for awesome potatoe. If only it was in my hands


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 9, 2011)

5/10 needs some color


----------



## Skullush (Oct 9, 2011)

9/10. Lol.


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

10/10 because birdies!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 9, 2011)

0/10 for duckface.


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

0/10 for blue boobies.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 9, 2011)

9/10 for hot emo chick


----------



## jrb (Oct 9, 2011)

3/10 because I don't like Megaminx


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 9, 2011)

ninja-ed.

7/10 for an alot


----------



## ianography (Oct 10, 2011)

8/10 she has cool hair


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 10, 2011)

9/10 cool, but looks old


----------



## Skullush (Oct 10, 2011)

8/10 because it's kinda sorta colorfully.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 10, 2011)

8/10 cause i see beards

Edit: birds


----------



## yoyokidify (Oct 10, 2011)

8/10 
Because I like megaminxes but I don't like grey


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2011)

6/10 cuz lol.

Like my new avatar?


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 10, 2011)

9/10

Cuz I've seen him IRL.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 10, 2011)

10/10 cause cats are cute


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 10, 2011)

10/10
Because it's very cool.


----------



## Olji (Oct 10, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 10/10
> Because it's very cool.


 
8/10 - Roux is fun, but I suck at it atm ;-;


----------



## Bapao (Oct 10, 2011)

Tsss...

10/10 for being honestly passive ....

PS. Still getting mixed up with the former "Rate the person above you" thread...oh well. The masses shall decide...


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 10, 2011)

Love the original gameboy  10/10


----------



## Hovair (Oct 11, 2011)

10/10 for fat ghost lol.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 11, 2011)

It has some color now. 7.5/10 .5 For each side(visible side) .


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 11, 2011)

It's anime character. Looks like Hatsune Miku.
50,000


----------



## Hovair (Oct 11, 2011)

10/10 for awesome pony!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 11, 2011)

7, mega meh.


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 11, 2011)

8/10, even though I am not a cardinal fan, I do like Albert Pujols. Hopefully they do well in the playoffs.


----------



## ianography (Oct 11, 2011)

10/10 it's Bilbo for cryin' out loud


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 11, 2011)

kid! 7/10


----------



## emolover (Oct 11, 2011)

4/10 for unoriginality.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 11, 2011)

\( -|\lim_{x\to0}\frac{1}{x}| \)


----------



## jrb (Oct 29, 2011)

0/10

No avatar?!!?!?!?!?!? I don't like it!


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

3/10

unreadable writing is unreadable


----------



## jrb (Oct 29, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> 3/10
> 
> unreadable writing is unreadable



It says double facepalm.


----------



## emolover (Oct 29, 2011)

9/10 for double face palms. :fp


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 29, 2011)

7/10


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

jrb said:


> It says double facepalm.


 
i meant the text under that


----------



## jrb (Oct 29, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> i meant the text under that



It says,"When one facepalm doesn't cut it."


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

ah ok I will boost your score to 8 now that I know


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 29, 2011)

9/10


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 29, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> ah ok I will boost your score to 8 now that I know


 
Is that the guy from south park?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

yea kenny 

and 9/10 for kid in a cube


----------



## emolover (Oct 29, 2011)

0/10 because he should be dead at least 100 times.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 29, 2011)

∫1/x dx between 1 and 20


----------



## jrb (Oct 29, 2011)

10/10 for Roux


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 29, 2011)

some ***** deleted my avatar. so i got a new one.

\( \frac{1}{e^e} \)

edit: lol censor fail


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 30, 2011)

10/10 TROLL FACE!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2011)

[[1/2]/3]/4


----------



## Hovair (Oct 30, 2011)

10/10 Troll face is awesome


----------



## Neel (Oct 30, 2011)

7/10


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 30, 2011)

8/10 for staring at your username.

EDIT: Ninja'd

6/10 for something that makes me think about what that that picture is..


----------



## emolover (Oct 30, 2011)

<====3/((l))+O__O= ( . )( . )


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 30, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> some ***** deleted my avatar. so i got a new one.
> 
> \( \frac{1}{e^e} \)
> 
> edit: lol censor fail


 
Why did you steal ianorgaphy's avatar?


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 30, 2011)

8/10 for being an okay avatar containing a cube.


----------



## JAYperm (Oct 30, 2011)

O.O


----------



## 4. (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice, 7/10. 
Yes, that is actually me in the picture. A friend took it and I think it looks cool


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 30, 2011)

9/10 thats pretty sweet.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 30, 2011)

10/10
Can't go wrong with a guy in a cube.


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 30, 2011)

roo, i dun;t liek roo

1.0x10^-1/-1000000000000000000000000000000000001010111111111111


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 30, 2011)

2/10 I don't know what that is and it's wierd


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 31, 2011)

5/10, Draco Malfoy?


----------



## JyH (Oct 31, 2011)

10/10

ohai jinbe


----------



## Czery (Oct 31, 2011)

8/10.

I like it!


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 31, 2011)

5/10.

What is a purple dot suppose to mean?


----------



## ianography (Oct 31, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Why did you steal ianography's avatar?


 
he be trollin' bro

7/10


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 31, 2011)

0/10
<3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 31, 2011)

0.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 31, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 5/10, Draco Malfoy?


 
It was my halloween costume 3 years ago, I was a rubik's cube.


----------



## 4. (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome costume, 8/10.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 31, 2011)

8.5/10 for cool hand motion thing.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 31, 2011)

3/10 She looks funny.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 31, 2011)

5/10 lolcostume


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 31, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmm 5/10 if regular troll 10/10 if trollestia


Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 31, 2011)

9/10 I don't know what it is but it's awesome.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 31, 2011)

8/10 pretty good i guess.


----------



## CubeLTD (Oct 31, 2011)

10/10 for the cat.


----------



## yoyokidify (Oct 31, 2011)

5/10
the girl is creepy(I think it's a girl)


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 31, 2011)

-10/10

wrong. Dat gurl is hoot


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome. 10/10


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 31, 2011)

Roux FTW 10/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2011)

\( \frac{\lim_{x\to0}\frac{sin(x)}{x}}{10} \)



Spoiler



\( \lim_{x\to0}\frac{sin(x)}{x} = 1 \) for people who dont know l'hopitals rule/squeeze theorem


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 31, 2011)

[email protected]#$%(*&^%$#@#$^(*&^%[email protected]%*(*^#%$#$!^/10


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

Tan 90


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Tan 90



\( \frac{1}{0} \)


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure if rating or just making math jokes.

I rate your avatar an e^πi

edit: the weird character is supposed to be pi but the font here is derp


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

And I rate yours \( \int \)4x dx between 1 and 2 because it looks weird.
Edit:why is the integration symbol so tiny?
Edit: lol forgot between 1 and 2


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> And I rate yours ∫4x dx because it looks weird.
> Edit:why is the integration symbol so tiny?



Use [noparse]\( \int \)[/noparse]

\( \int \)

Edit: I rate your avatar (again):

\( e^{i\tau} \) (thats a tau, not a (slice of) pi(e).)


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 31, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Use [noparse]\( \int \)[/noparse]
> 
> \( \int \)


 
That is a thing that exists? Mind = blown.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

Ah cool. How do you write the little numbers on top and bottom of the symbol?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Ah cool. How do you write the little numbers on top and bottom of the symbol?



[noparse]\( \int^{1}_{-1} \)[/noparse]

\( \int^{1}_{-1} \)


[noparse]\( \int^{\infty}_{-\infty} \)[/noparse]

\( \int^{\infty}_{-\infty} \)

I think you'll like this if you like calculus.



Spoiler











edit: hopefully we can stop being so off topic now and make a new thread/pm's/something


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 31, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> [noparse]\( \int^{1}_{-1} \)[/noparse]
> 
> \( \int^{1}_{-1} \)
> 
> ...


 
I rate your avatar a 11/10.

There, back on topic. STOP DOING CALCULUS GUYS.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> I rate your avatar a 11/10.
> 
> There, back on topic. STOP DOING CALCULUS GUYS.



I rate your avatar \( \frac{\lim_{n\to\infty}(1+\frac{1}{n})^n}{10}\approx0.271 \)


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 31, 2011)

9/10

TROLOLOL
halloween


----------



## jrb (Oct 31, 2011)

10/10 because cats are AWESOME. Is that your cat?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 31, 2011)

8/10
penguin is cool


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 31, 2011)

5/10

prefer the other one 3:


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 1, 2011)

10/10 SOUTH PARK


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 1, 2011)

1/10 It doesn't make sense.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 1, 2011)

0.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 1, 2011)

2/10


----------



## jrb (Nov 21, 2011)

4/10 because it's a little blurry and I don't like blurry pictures.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 21, 2011)

8/10 because it moves, and who doesnt like penguins?


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 21, 2011)

5/10 because it sounds delicious, but expensive as hell.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

3/10 because I just don't like it.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 3/10 because I just don't like it.


 
6/10 because a cube is hardly original around these parts.


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2011)

10 because it's different and looks goth, emo and hipster all combined into one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2011)

0.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 22, 2011)

4/10

blurry and non-cubing related. Yes, I know your a runner


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 0.


 
Why are you and ben so determined to give me 0's, -numbers, e, -infinities.

5 because I am allergic to cats.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why are you and ben so determined to give me 0's, -numbers, e, -infinities.
> 
> 5 because I am allergic to cats.


 
((-10/e)/ -infinity)+0


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> ((-10/e)/ -infinity)+0


 
Your cool.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 22, 2011)

5/10. Looks scary and emo, but.. oh well.


----------



## chikato_tan (Nov 22, 2011)

7/10 cute pikachu


----------



## emolover (Nov 22, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> 5/10. Looks scary and emo, but.. oh well.


 
Scary!?!?!? I think it's gay!



chikato_tan said:


> 7/10 cute pikachu


 
10 because it's deceiving. I though those were roof tiles at first.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 22, 2011)

4/10, Emo's scare me...


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 22, 2011)

5/10, I can't see what it is at all D:


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why are you and ben so determined to give me 0's, -numbers, e, -infinities.
> 
> 5 because I am allergic to cats.


 
Have a non *****ic avatar then.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 22, 2011)

\( \frac{1}{e^2} \)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 22, 2011)

3/10


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Have a non *****ic avatar then.


 
The feelings is mutual.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 23, 2011)

Spoiler



3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209 7494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651 3282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102 7019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461 2847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432 6648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920 9628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841 4695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179 3105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011 9491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798 6094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056 8127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901 2249534301465495853710507922796892589235420199561121290 2196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837 2978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522 3082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083 8142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235 3787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909 2164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303 0195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151 5574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754 6374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128583616035 6370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472 6847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104 7521620569660240580381501935112533824300355876402474964 7326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992 4586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927 2107975093029553211653449872027559602364806654991198818 3479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279 3800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548 1613611573525521334757418494684385233239073941433345477 6241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179 0494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454 1009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886 2694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712 3713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645 9958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258 2262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745 5305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696 4615157098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382 6868386894277415599185592524595395943104997252468084598 7273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244 1365497627807977156914359977001296160894416948685558484 0635342207222582848864815845602850601684273945226746767 8895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456 4980355936345681743241125150760694794510965960940252288 79710893145669136867228748940560101-3.
1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209 7494459230781640628620899862803482534211706798214808651 3282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102 7019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461 2847564823378678316527120190914564856692346034861045432 6648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920 9628292540917153643678925903600113305305488204665213841 4695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179 3105118548074462379962749567351885752724891227938183011 9491298336733624406566430860213949463952247371907021798 6094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056 8127145263560827785771342757789609173637178721468440901 2249534301465495853710507922796892589235420199561121290 2196086403441815981362977477130996051870721134999999837 2978049951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522 3082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083 8142061717766914730359825349042875546873115956286388235 3787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909 2164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303 0195203530185296899577362259941389124972177528347913151 5574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754 6374649393192550604009277016711390098488240128583616035 6370766010471018194295559619894676783744944825537977472 6847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104 7521620569660240580381501935112533824300355876402474964 7326391419927260426992279678235478163600934172164121992 4586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995690927 2107975093029553211653449872027559602364806654991198818 3479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279 3800081647060016145249192173217214772350141441973568548 1613611573525521334757418494684385233239073941433345477 6241686251898356948556209921922218427255025425688767179 0494601653466804988627232791786085784383827967976681454 1009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886 2694560424196528502221066118630674427862203919494504712 3713786960956364371917287467764657573962413890865832645 9958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258 2262052248940772671947826848260147699090264013639443745 5305068203496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696 4615157098583874105978859597729754989301617539284681382 6868386894277415599185592524595395943104997252468084598 7273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244 1365497627807977156914359977001296160894416948685558484 0635342207222582848864815845602850601684273945226746767 8895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456 4980355936345681743241125150760694794510965960940252288 79710893145669136867228748940560101


----------



## AndersB (Nov 23, 2011)

5/10


----------



## asportking (Nov 23, 2011)

8/10
5x5 is awesome.


----------



## solved (Nov 23, 2011)

7/10


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 23, 2011)

6/10


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 23, 2011)

1/10 what is it?


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 23, 2011)

5/10 me playing with a lightsaber


----------



## Olji (Nov 23, 2011)

5/10
Some glowing stick swung while having a long exposure on the camera?

EDIT: double ninja'd, but still valid. Win.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 23, 2011)

5/10 just swinging a lightsaber bought from toys r us while my sis plays around with the bulb effect on her dslr


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 23, 2011)

\( \frac{e}{10} \)


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 23, 2011)

7/10
not that original


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 23, 2011)

1/10 I'm tired of cats


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 23, 2011)

1/10

I'm tired of ponies :|


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 23, 2011)

1/10 I'm tired of kenny :|


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 23, 2011)

1/10 I'm tired of... Oh wait.


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 23, 2011)

10/10

Chibis are cool.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 23, 2011)

1/10 im tired of manga characters :|


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 23, 2011)

5BLD said:


> 1/10 im tired of manga characters :|


 
5/10. +10 for cube, -5 for not solved.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 23, 2011)

10/10 i dunno why


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2011)

3. Too many.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

10/10 for track nerds...

Just joking...


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

1/2 I hate spiderman.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 24, 2011)

9/10 because I like it, even though I don't know why.

Lol my avatar is unoriginal.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 9/10 because I like it, even though I don't know why.
> 
> Lol my avatar is unoriginal.


 
10/10 because I find your self-deprecation amusing.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks original =P so 9/10. -1 because the horns are not pink. =P


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 24, 2011)

10/10, pikachu r00lz.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you.  OMGGGG so cute what is that. Probably some anime thing. 10/10.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 24, 2011)

10/10 PIKACHU!!!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 24, 2011)

\( \frac{e^{2.2}}{10}\approx0.9 \)


----------



## SoupFlies (Nov 24, 2011)

a = x
a+a = a+x
2a = a+x
2a - 2x = a+x-2x
2(a-x) = a+x-2x
2(a-x) = a-x
2 = 1


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 24, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> a = x
> a+a = a+x
> 2a = a+x
> 2a - 2x = a+x-2x
> ...


 
0/10 for dividing by 0.


----------



## SoupFlies (Nov 24, 2011)

There was never once division in that.....


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 24, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> There was never once division in that.....


 
Not sure if trolling or just bad at math.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 24, 2011)

You had 2x - 2a then factorised, that is why.
-|1/0| because I dont like your avatar. And you're trolling.

Edit: specs, 9/10


----------



## SoupFlies (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry, I don't consider factoring division. Besides, the factoring in that problem can be done with addition and subtraction.
8 for a cube state that is common in roux


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 24, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> Sorry, I don't consider factoring division. Besides, the factoring in that problem can be done with addition and subtraction.
> 8 for a cube state that is common in roux


 
0 for refusing to admit that 5BLD and I pwned you at math.


----------



## benskoning (Nov 24, 2011)

30/100 lol


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 24, 2011)

\( \frac{e}{100} \)

edit: ninja'd. lol we both did /100.

@benskoning: \( \frac{9}{10} \)


----------



## benskoning (Nov 24, 2011)

10/10 F u troll


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 24, 2011)

2/10


----------



## benskoning (Nov 24, 2011)

1/1000000 lol blurry


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

benskoning said:


> 1/1000000 lol blurry


 
His avatar is not blurry.

1/10 for having no avatar.

0 for being trollish.


----------



## benskoning (Nov 24, 2011)

9/10 wtf


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 24, 2011)

N/A


----------



## Olji (Nov 24, 2011)

8/10
Always start to think about Touhou when I see that, where is that character from?


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 24, 2011)

Olji said:


> 8/10
> Always start to think about Touhou when I see that, where is that character from?


 
Honestly, I have no idea. I saw the avatar somewhere ages ago and started to use it. But I've no idea about where did it came from.


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

0 for not rating the person above you.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 24, 2011)

4.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 24, 2011)

6/10 for the sunglasses. B-)


----------



## 4. (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty basic, 6/10.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 24, 2011)

4/10


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 24, 2011)

3/10 wat is it?


----------



## Olji (Nov 24, 2011)

6/10
Kitty <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 24, 2011)

e+5


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 25, 2011)

2/10 seen it too much


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 25, 2011)

2/10 something very unclear? exclamation mark?


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 25, 2011)

3/10 here's a clearer version


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 3/10 wat is it?


 
It's Kenny from south park.


8/10 because 7x7 is my favorite cube.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 26, 2011)

8/10 kid in a cube :


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 26, 2011)

toomanybronys!
4/10


----------



## tasguitar7 (Nov 26, 2011)

8/10
Good, but it should be a dog not a cat.


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

0 because no avatar.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

8/10 because it looks cool.

EDIT : Interesting new first part of sig....


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 26, 2011)

10/10 I like it a lot for some reason even though I don't know what it is.


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> EDIT : Interesting new first part of sig....



LOL, I was kind of pissy last night.



CubeLTD said:


> 10/10 I like it a lot for some reason even though I don't know what it is.


 
8/10 because he/she is cute.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 26, 2011)

8/10.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 26, 2011)

7/10

I like 7x7s... need to get one. :| (btw thats lightning in the bg of my pic... low res though, you cant tell. :])


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 26, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> 7/10
> 
> I like 7x7s... need to get one. :|


 
lol the irony is that i don't even have a 7x7. i like big cubes though.

4/10 he looks like a sticker-peeler for some reason


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2011)

\( \frac{1}{e^e}\approx\frac{7}{100} \)


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 26, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> lol the irony is that i don't even have a 7x7. i like big cubes though.



haha same here. 




brandbest1 said:


> 4/10 he looks like a sticker-peeler for some reason



gahk!! me a sticker peeler? :O and those are cubesmith tiles!! xD I would never peel cubesmith tiles!!!  (and I never did peel the stickers even when I was a non-cuber)

EDIT: 7/10


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

6/10 because that should be a Shenshou.

Edit: Ninja'd 

7/10 its ok.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2011)

\( \frac{0}{\infty} \)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2011)

8. Taken a liking to you recently.


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> \( \frac{0}{\infty} \)


 


RyanReese09 said:


> 8. Taken a liking to you recently.


 
Love you guys!


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 8. Taken a liking to you recently.



lol


\( \frac{e^{too blurry}}{10} \)


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 26, 2011)

5/10 trolls are disturbing


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

3/10 because my friend made this last night







^ Me as a child + Trollface

EDIT : Ninja'd! 7/7 because 7x7s are cool.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

9/10


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 26, 2011)

7 because normal cats dont solve cubes?!?!?!?


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> 7 because normal cats dont solve cubes?!?!?!?



What?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 26, 2011)

8chinarses


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 26, 2011)

thank u 8 and a half for you (mr pll for team noname)


----------



## buelercuber (Nov 26, 2011)

/10


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 26, 2011)

7/10


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> thank u 8 and a half for you (mr pll for team noname)



I only said that because what does "normal cats don't solve cubes" have anything to do with my avatar?

7/10

Edit: Ninja'd 8/10


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 26, 2011)

5/10 because the idea is cool, but it wasnt done as good as Ive seen others :/


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 26, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> 5/10 because the idea is cool, but it wasnt done as good as Ive seen others :/



Ya, it took me about 15 mins to put together when I was 9...

5/10 because I don't understand it.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 26, 2011)

70/100


----------



## Ryan Jung (Nov 26, 2011)

1/10 its weird


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 26, 2011)

Ryan Jung said:


> 1/10 its weird



7, and Morgan Freeman is not weird.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2011)

6. Shouldn't have random famous person as avatar. Especially not for as long as you've had it.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 26, 2011)

6/10 cuz hes running and it looks like hes doing it like a pro.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 27, 2011)

8/10, because I don't really understand what's going on, but it looks kinda cool.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 27, 2011)

6/10 because it's bread, but it was the bad kind.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 27, 2011)

4/10 I don't know what it is.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 28, 2011)

3/10 no comment


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

3/10


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 28, 2011)

2/10

your old avatar was better. 



Spoiler



Im going to make a different avatar when I get a chance... maybe I will make it a gif if possible. cube floating between hands + lighting coming from hands + epic coloration would make an awesome avatar...


----------



## solved (Nov 28, 2011)

2/10

Poor lighting, blurry.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

9/10 Because it looks f***ing awesome!


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 29, 2011)

7/10 because I think it's a Pokemon Sprite...but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 29, 2011)

9.8/10 wheat bread yum yum


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 29, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> 9.8/10 wheat bread yum yum


 
10/10 for being the entire cube collection of a pretty cool guy.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Nov 29, 2011)

5/10 for being original but a little bit weird


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

\( \frac{7e^{i\tau}}{10} \)

\( e^{i\tau} = 1 \)


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

.2/100


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 29, 2011)

2/10


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 29, 2011)

2/10

what is it?


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 29, 2011)

3/10 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13533-Rate-the-Avatar-Above-You&p=674673&viewfull=1#post674673


----------



## cubemaster13 (Nov 29, 2011)

5/10 don't really care for south park but it is very creative...


----------



## insane569 (Nov 29, 2011)

5/10
good idea but not original


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 29, 2011)

5/10 
Because your image is really hard to see, but is pretty "insane"


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

\( e^{-e} \)


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> \( e^{-e} \)


What does that mean?


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> What does that mean?



\( \frac{1}{e^e} \)


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 29, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> \( \frac{1}{e^e} \)


 I still don't get it...


----------



## JyH (Nov 29, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> I still don't get it...


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Lolben#lolben_.282009.29

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPGHuuk2bKw

You also could've noted his avatar...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 29, 2011)

8/10 becos ossim


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> 8/10 becos ossim



\( \frac{(\frac{10}{\lim_{n\to0}((\frac{sin(n)}{n^2})^{\frac{1}{ln(2^{n+1}}})}+1)}{10} \)


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 30, 2011)

-12/10 because it's a troll face.


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 30, 2011)

2/10 Because its just bread...


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

10/10 I think that's a pretty creative avatar.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 2, 2011)

5/10 cube kid


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 2, 2011)

10/10, frickin awesome!


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 2, 2011)

9/10


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

6/10


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 2, 2011)

9/10
Main subject/person is too small, enlarge/crop.


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 2, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 9/10
> Main subject/person is too small, enlarge/crop.


 
Thanks, I will actually. 10/10 cause ponies are ossim


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

5/10 because I cant see whats going on... other than theres a guy in the picture...


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 3, 2011)

9/10, because it moves, is cool, an probably took a long time to make. However, too many colors for an avatar.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

12


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

1/10


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> 1/10


 
lol


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

1/10 haha sorry, its my honest opinion


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2011)

9/10 I just love the electric thingys


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

6/10 cuz it kinda made me smile... but kinda made me feel sick too...


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 3, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> 6/10 cuz it kinda made me smile... but kinda made me feel sick too...


 
yeah, i had the same reaction when i first saw it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

\( \frac{0}{\infty} \)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2011)

0
cheap ripoff of waffo.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

6/10 cool pattern


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

\( \frac{\sum_{n=0}^{\infty}\frac{1}{n!}}{10} \)


----------



## asportking (Dec 3, 2011)

0/10


MaeLSTRoM said:


> cheap ripoff of waffo.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 3, 2011)

9/10 idk why I've just always really liked this avatar


----------



## 4. (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't recognize the character but I like old video games. 7/10


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 3, 2011)

6/10 its interesting...


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

\( \frac{\sum_{n=0}^{\infty}\frac{1}{n!}}{10} \)


----------



## irontwig (Dec 3, 2011)

Gotta agree: 0/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

New avatar.

<----------------

\( \frac{1}{10e}\approx0.037 \)


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 3, 2011)

8/10 makes you sound smart.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 8/10 makes you sound smart.



I am smart, I know everything. And I can prove my avatar.

\( \lim_{x\to x}\frac{x}{x}\approx 1.000000\dots=1 \)


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 3, 2011)

10/10 Because it's math, and because it's math I haven't learned yet.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

10/10 because I like bread.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 3, 2011)

7/10
You make me feel stupid and you didnt rate my avatar.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 7/10
> You make me feel stupid and you didnt rate my avatar.



But I did rate it. I rated it \( \lim_{x\to x}\frac{x}{x}\approx 1.000000\dots=1 \)


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 5, 2011)

/10 because there is no avatar.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 5, 2011)

8/10 cuz I knew what his avatar was before and now its funny. hehehe


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 5, 2011)

10/10


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 5, 2011)

3/10 who knows, maybe its just that one face and nothing else


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 5, 2011)

0/10 for pony


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 6, 2011)

0/10 for... dunno I don't like it.



AgentKuo said:


> /10 because there is no avatar.



There was no avatar because I was banned.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 6, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 0/10 for... dunno I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no avatar because I was banned.


 
0/10, how many times have you got banned now?


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 6, 2011)

6/10


----------



## AgentKuo (Dec 6, 2011)

7/10 it's getting repetitive.



ben1996123 said:


> 0/10 for... dunno I don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no avatar because I was banned.


Wait...so, if you're banned, you can still post? But you can't have an avatar? Either way, I can't rate the avatar above me if there isn't an avatar above me.


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 6, 2011)

7/10 Ive seen that avatar before.

Hey, Im working on a new avatar. ;P and its a gif so it kinda has to repeat. heh heh.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 6, 2011)

10/10

9 for the awesomeness
+1 for the face


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 6, 2011)

8/10

idk why it just looks really cool.... hehehe


----------



## Naillig (Dec 6, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 6, 2011)

5/10


----------



## 4. (Dec 6, 2011)

4/10 I don't like smileys.... and the quality is bad. Sorry.


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 7, 2011)

Super blurry, but that proves your point I guess, so 8/10

Also, you won't get my avatar unless your a redditor, or you see this


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 8, 2011)

10/10


----------

